# What Are You Listening To?



## Contused

We all do it, tapping away on our keyboards while listening to our favourite music. So what are you listening to right now? If possible, please leave a link to YouTube so that other members can listen too.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Amigo

Being a massive Led Zeppelin fan, it has to be ‘Since I’ve been loving you’. What a guitar solo!


----------



## Robin

Well, I was listening to my favourite Vivaldi while I was cooking. I call it the 'kitchen sink' concerto, because it has so many different instruments. When I looked for the YouTube video to put up, I was intrigued to see that the solo violins have what looks like tin foil scrunched up over the bridge of their instruments. I didn't know it had been invented in Vivaldi's time!


----------



## Uller

Quite current at the moment, but still a great track...


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve been listening to the Hot Club de Paris from the 1930s. Super cool jazz/ swing with the peerless Django Reinhardt on guitar and Stephane Grapelli on violin exchanging phrases. Dazzling virtuosity. Not, needless to say, the YouTube generation. 

Funnily enough, earlier I was listening to Django Django, who are.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## stephknits

Have been revisiting some old favourites over the last couple of days


----------



## Brando77




----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


>



Matt, you and I obviously have very similar musical tastes! Was listening to that yesterday and ‘Wish you were here.’
Love Floyd!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Amigo said:


> Matt, you and I obviously have very similar musical tastes! Was listening to that yesterday and ‘Wish you were here.’
> Love Floyd!



Yes, I do like Pink Floyd, was listening to 'wish you were here' as well.  Thinking of my Dad.


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, I do like Pink Floyd, was listening to 'wish you were here' as well.  Thinking of my Dad.



Me too Matt


----------



## Mark T

Normally, we have the media player on random play (except on Friday and Sunday evenings).

Although in the car I've got one of my birthday presents currently loaded - Better Nature by Silversun Pickups [



]


----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks - The Wild Heart






(Recorded from cassette…what? to my computer years ago and transferred to my Brennan 'Jukebox')


----------



## Mark T

Although, given it's a sunday evening - I've got the media player pointed at Radio Paradise [http://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2.php#name=Home] for some mellow tunes!


----------



## Stitch147

I've been listening to Black Water County a lot lately. They are from the West Country (Wimbourne) and we got to know them from going to Dorset Steam Fair.


----------



## Dave W

I can't listen to music and do something else. I'm a subscriber to the "Silence isn't a void that has to be filled," philosophy. I enjoy silence. I also like music very much though when I do want to listen to it, I want to listen to the music preferably at decent volume and with no other distractions.
My YouTube choice :


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Mark T

Stitch147 said:


> I've been listening to Black Water County a lot lately. They are from the West Country (Wimbourne) and we got to know them from going to Dorset Steam Fair.


Having lived in that area for a few years, I'm not sure if I would describe Wimborne as being the west country.  There is a definite lack of "Me luvr's" that you tend to find in Devon and Cornwall


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest - Metal Works '73-'93


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

I enjoy listening to this ~ its a great piece of music to help me unwind and relax


----------



## Wirrallass

The Blue Danube Waltz


----------



## Wirrallass

....and this makes me wanna get up and dance!


----------



## Contused

Here's That Rainy Day - Jack Jones


----------



## Contused

A Million Love Songs - Take That


----------



## Matt Cycle

Covered by countless choirs and vocal groups around the world.


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel - Kiss That Frog


----------



## Contused

Prodigy - Firestarter (Empirion Mix)


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy - I Know You By Heart


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

*



*


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

*



*


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Lay Down Sally


----------



## Matt Cycle

From one of Sheffield's finest.  Love this brilliant video as well but I'm going to take issue here because she's on top of the building on Shoreham Street (near Red Tape Studios) and when they come out they're going into a cafe on London Road (about a mile away!!).  Out of the cafe they must turn left near Barlows Shopfitters and then cross the road to the Cremorne pub side (hope you're following all this) next minute miraculously he's back on the other side of London Road near Harrisons Cameras walking towards the Lansdowne Estate.  After the fight/disagreement she runs off back up London Road towards the cafe turns right and is back at Shoreham Street!  Reyt mixup - come on lads sort it aht it's not f*****g Dr Who!


----------



## Contused

Cream - Spoonful


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix - Highway Child


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys - Handle With Care


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck - Behind the Veil


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana & Jacoby Shaddix - Deep Purple's "Smoke On The Water"


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis - Walkin'


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden - Only The Good Die Young


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet - Pinocchio


----------



## Wirrallass

The Silencers ~ Scottish Rain


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters & Johnny Winter - Trouble No More


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Twenty 4 Seven - I Can't Stand It (Bruce Forest remix)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Friends Blues Night At The Royal Albert Hall London 1990…


----------



## Wirrallass

Right now I'm not listening to any music. What i am doing is enjoying a quiet peaceful hour listening to the songbirds twittering outside Thats music to my ears..... for now


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos 1 - 6


----------



## mikeyB

I’m currently listening to TenYears After, Live at the Fillmore East to check out my shiny new AirPods for sound. Excellent. Good bass, and no stupid wires. The album, by the way, is the best live rock album I’ve ever heard. Alvin Lee on scintillating form


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne - Too Young To Die Mixes - Join Our Club


----------



## Mark T

I'm going through my Satriani collection to generate a list of 10 songs for my brother-in-law.


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani "The Extremist" - War


----------



## Contused

…and now currently, Joe Satriani "The Extremist" - Summer Song, another one of my favourites


----------



## Mark T

Ah, The Extremist, the first Satriani album I ever brought.  I got that one after hearing it playing on the radio (Virgin Radio on AM in Bournemouth just after the station launched).  That was a few years ago...


----------



## Contused

It's the only Satriani album I have stored on my Brennan 'jukebox' courtesy of my elder son 

Currently listening to Skunk Anansie - Weak


----------



## Matt Cycle

Class video as well on this one.


----------



## Contused

Tori Amos - Sister Janet


----------



## Mark T

I wouldn't try understanding these lyrics 

Porcupine Tree - Nostalgia Factory


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy - Don't Believe A Word


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Brando77




----------



## HOBIE

"Out of The Blue" ELO  LP


----------



## Lanny

I don’t think this is on youtube, sorry.

I love the Monument Valley soundtrack. It’s a game where you move the character, Princess Ida aka the silent princess, through architecture that uses line of sight optical illusions. It’s an album of tracks used in different levels of the game.

At normal volume, it’s very soothing & atmospheric. I find it the perfect background music, turned down low, when I’m reading as it’s not too distracting. Turn it up & I can bask, & feel energised, in the atmospheric feel.

edited to add:-

Oh, found it after all.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, it’s also good to drown out loud ambient sounds when trying to sleep: constant city traffic etc.


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel & Sinead O'Connor - Blood Of Eden


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Lanny

This is by far the most played track in my music library: I keep coming back to again & again. It's "Carrickfergus" sung by Charlotte Church. She was such a unique talent, especially in her early career: the range & power of an adult soprano but, still the voice of a child. I have all of her albums when she sang classical. This is from one of her last before switching to sing pop. I bought her first pop album but, didn't like it. I hoped she would go back to singing classical but, she admitted in an interview that after switching to singing pop she can't go back to singing classical: different vocal muscles that need to be kept trained by using constantly; "use it or lose it".

I don't know how to put the youtube video on here but, the link is below:-


----------



## Lanny

Oh, duh, that was easy!


----------



## christophe




----------



## christophe

Lanny, I had the same "duh" moment..!
Have you heard any of Alison Krauss' songs? huge variety and a wonderful voice..


----------



## Lanny

Thanks christophe. I give her a try.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood - Presence of the Lord


----------



## MikeTurin

About Trolls ;-) New Trolls ;-)


----------



## Contused

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Rush - The Spirit of Radio


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle

PSB - this one's all about Apollo 8


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Lanny

I maybe showing my age here but, I love this track & music video by Fleetwood Mac. My teenage years were during the 80’s.


----------



## Contused

Black Sabbath - You Won't Change Me


----------



## Contused

B B King & Eric Clapton - Ten Long Years


----------



## Lanny

I'm listening to one of my favourite composers tonight Felix Mendelssohn Violin Concerto No: 1


----------



## Contused

Motörhead - Poison


----------



## Lanny

I’m listening to Menelssohn’s Symphony No: 3 “The Scottish” this recording includes the The Outer Hebrides Fingal’s Cave” Overture at the start. Very dramatic & atmospheric in places. Mendelssohn visited Fingal’s Cave in Scotland & was so immpressed he wrote the overture which later inspired him to write the symphony much later. The Giants Causeway in Northern Ireland has the same hexagonal patterns of rocks caused by cooling lava in the prehistoric days when there were active volcanoes here in the UK.


----------



## Contused

Tombstone Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani - Summer Song


----------



## christophe

Well, I was in Essex..


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry folks but I couldn't resist posting this.......just for the sheer fun of it!


----------



## Lanny

loved that, wirralass! Made me laugh! I can’t sleep tonight as I’m anxious about my appointment with the hospital team tomorrow.

Oh, I finally clicked on the quick access menu thing at the top of the forum page & accessed the Help menu. So, know how to post smileys etc., Hopefully? If this doesn’t go right, I might end up with egg on my face.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, yippee! It worked. Know how to post smileys now!


----------



## Vince_UK

"Mozarts Requiem in D Minor" while working.
It was my constant companion while studying years ago.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Rita Mae


----------



## Contused

2 In A Room - Wiggle It


----------



## Matt Cycle

Love this song.  Fantastic video with the old folk playing like kids.


----------



## Vince_UK

Pavarotti Arias "The Ultimate Collection" in the office. 
I create and download playlists on Amazon Music when in the UK and put them on my iPhone and iPods to listen to here.


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest - Night Crawler


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Last Fair Deal Gone Down


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar


----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana & Chris Daughtry - Photograph


----------



## Matt Cycle

This song is now 31 years old.   Still sounds good.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Lanny

Matt Cycle, that takes me back to my teenage years! I remember the video it called to my budding amateur astronomer’s soul! I still love astronomy, & astrophysics in particular, to this day.


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's the weekend.  Jump around!


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - The Core


----------



## Contused

B.B. King - Every Day I have the Blues


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

AC/DC - Skies On Fire


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd - Marooned


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos - Blues Power, Live at the Fillmore


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Rush - Presto


----------



## Contused

Fleetwood Mac - Sara


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Vince_UK

The best of Elle Fitzgerald at work, I simply love this Lady


----------



## Matt Cycle

Appropriate for today.  Classic piece of music by Francis Monkman (of Sky) from (in my opinion) the best British gangster film ever made.

I'm not sure what Harold Shand would have to say about Brexit.
"Our country's not an island any more. This is the decade in which London *will* become Europe's capital, having cleared away the out-dated. We've got mile after mile or acre after acre of land for our future prosperity. No other city in the world has got, right at its centre, such an opportunity for profitable progress."


----------



## Wirrallass

Russell Watson ~ REPRISE. The Voice.


----------



## Contused

Echobelly - Scream


----------



## Matt Cycle

In my opinion from one of the best albums (and bands) politically, lyrically and musically of the last 30 years.  Warning - contains strong language. Yeah, right.


----------



## Contused

Matt Cycle said:


> In my opinion from one of the best albums (and bands) politically, lyrically and musically of the last 30 years.  Warning - contains strong language. Yeah, right.


I'm currently listening to the entire album.


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## Ralph-YK

Shakira. I put subtitles on and it was another darn love song.


----------



## Contused

Love/Hate - Wasted In America


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Judas Priest - Wild Nights. Hot And Crazy Days


----------



## Matt Cycle

Original version


----------



## Matt Cycle

Matty Groves.  I'm not saying what he did was right but nice style - he certainly had some front to answer Lord Donald like that.


----------



## Contused

Oasis - Slide Away


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck - Space Boogie


----------



## Wirrallass

Currently listening to an oldie: Mississippi  ~ Pussycat

I think Pussycat released this in 1976 toppling ABBA to No.1.


----------



## Contused

The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds


----------



## Contused

U2: Hawkmoon 269 - I Need Your Love


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


>


Listening to this brought tears to my eyes and a lump in my throat Matt ~ JC is an all time favourite of mine ~ did he record this just prior to him passing away do you know?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> …JC is an all time favourite of mine ~ did he record this just prior to him passing away do you know…


Johnny Cash is one of my favourites too. 'Hurt' was indeed released in March, shortly before he died in September. See *Johnny Cash singles chronology*


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy - Johnny The Fox


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Johnny Cash is one of my favourites too. 'Hurt' was indeed released in March, shortly before he died in September. See *Johnny Cash singles chronology*


Thank you for this Contused, I appreciate. I will read it later after my dinner guests have left.


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Thank you for this Contused, I appreciate. I will read it later after my dinner guests have left.


Bon appetit!


----------



## Contused

The Smashing Pumpkins - Farewell And Goodnight


----------



## Matt Cycle

wirralass said:


> Listening to this brought tears to my eyes and a lump in my throat Matt ~ JC is an all time favourite of mine ~ did he record this just prior to him passing away do you know?
> WL



Yes, as already said recorded not long before he died although he was still recording prolifically right up to his death.  The song is by Nine Inch Nails a US industrial band not the sort of material you'd expect Johnny Cash to be covering but I think he makes the song his own (along with a great video).


----------



## Matt Cycle

'There's 27 men here, mostly black, brown and poor.  Most of us are guilty who are you to say for sure.'  Haunting song from the great Steve Earle and probably one of the best songs against capital punishment.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## christophe




----------



## Brando77

My mates band, he's on double bass. Saw them good Friday.


----------



## Contused

Sade - The Sweetest Taboo


----------



## Matt Cycle

Nah then Mardy Bum.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Van Halen - Pretty Woman


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet - It Never Entered My Mind


----------



## Contused

Marillion - The Thieving Magpie


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes To Midnight


----------



## Contused

Van Halen - OU812


----------



## Contused

Rush - Subdivisions


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Crazy Country Hop


----------



## Pine Marten

At this precise moment The Police - Message in a Bottle.


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi - If That's What It Takes


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle

InterRailers theme tune.


----------



## C&E Guy

What a fantastic list of tracks!

I decided to make up a Desert Island Discs playlist. 8 tracks that I would want to have if I were cast away.

I couldn't get it down to 8. I've got 24 so far, and I'm actually listening to the list at the moment.

I go from Perry Como to The Seekers, Nancy Sinatra to Abba, Genesis to Mary J Blige, Steve Hackett to The Beatles, The Rolling Stones to The Communards, Marvin Gaye to Jon Denver, Willie Nelson to The Smiths ....

A weird eclectic list I'm sure you'll agree.

Anyway, back to Genesis' live version of "In The Cage" ........


----------



## Contused

B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Helen Reddy - Angie Baby


----------



## christophe




----------



## Brando77

Saw these on Sunday.....the kid is 17. The pub was 2 minute walk...the beer was good


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Extreme - "Mutha (Don't Wanna Go to School Today)"


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor


----------



## Contused

Kraftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters - "Soon Forgotten"


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Brando77




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Elton John - Kiss The Bride


----------



## SHORAN

A remastered Beatles album called LOVE.


----------



## Contused

The Cure - Burn


----------



## Matt Cycle

May disappear if it gets blocked on Youtube as most Beatles stuff does.


----------



## Amigo

One of the very best contestants (and winners) to come out of American Idol. David Cook’s slowed down version of Billie Jean is mesmerising I think. Just love the tone of his voice!


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


>



Not as keen on this live version to be honest Matt but I *adore *Bowie!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Love this video.  I know lots have done it but Jack Bruce has a fag sticking out of the bass, Ginger Baker looks well gone and yes, Clapton is God.  What a sound.


----------



## Contused

Matt Cycle said:


> Love this video.  I know lots have done it but Jack Bruce has a fag sticking out of the bass, Ginger Baker looks well gone and yes, Clapton is God.  What a sound.


Brilliant!


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix - Red House


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest - Sinner - "Unleashed In The East" album version


----------



## Matt Cycle

Great song written by Leon Rosselson.


----------



## Contused

Billie Holiday - Billie's Blues (I Love My Man)


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Kiss - Domino


----------



## Contused

Electric Light Orchestra (ELO) - Out Of The Blue


----------



## Contused

Blues Brothers - Flip, Flop & Fly


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Cream —Train Time


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Ezz-Thetic (Feat. Lee Konitz)


----------



## Contused

Vangelis — Himalaya


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Summer Song


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix Experience — Manic Depression


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — All Along the Watchtower


----------



## Nixxy




----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Back in Black (Full Album)


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle

Anzac day today.  June Tabor with a great rendition of an Eric Bogle song about the futility of war.


----------



## Contused

Cream — White Room


----------



## Contused

Metallica — ...And Justice for All


----------



## Contused

Skunk Anansie — Hedonism (Just Because You Feel Good)


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Stand Up


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Run To The Hills


----------



## Contused

Dave Brubeck Quartet — Take Five


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — The Four Seasons


----------



## Lanny

I find this expresses my feelings after some distressing news:-


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — She's Waiting


----------



## christophe




----------



## Nixxy




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Romeo And Juliet


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — I Can't Stand The Rain


----------



## Matt Cycle

Old school techno. Play loud and annoy the neighbours.


----------



## Nixxy




----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — You Could Be Mine


----------



## christophe




----------



## christophe

@Nixxy ..good call with Korn!  Hadn't heard this before, it's like what Pink Floyd were trying to do all along.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - I Ain't Got You


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

The Shamen — Progen - (Land of Oz)


----------



## Spireite72

The birds in my garden. Love to just sit and listen to them so relaxing


----------



## Contused

Green Day — When I Come Around


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & JJ Cale — Danger


----------



## Contused

Joe Cocker - When The Night Comes


----------



## Stitch147

Kim Wilde's new album Here Come the Aliens

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kim+wilde+here+come+the+aliens


----------



## Martin Canty

I just came across a new one the other day, it was one of the tracks in my yoga class....

Xavier Rudd, Spirit Bird


----------



## Pine Marten

Nick Drake, who I am obsessed with at present.


----------



## Contused

Extreme — Watching, Waiting


----------



## Matt Cycle

Pine Marten said:


> Nick Drake, who I am obsessed with at present.



Good choice.  My favourite artist. A bit obsessed myself after reading an article about him in Melody Maker around 1987.  Then got a compilation and then the Fruit Tree box set in the early 90's.  Even been to Tanworth in Arden a couple of times.  The music's the thing though and I never tire of listening.


----------



## Lisa66

Martin Canty said:


> I just came across a new one the other day, it was one of the tracks in my yoga class....
> 
> Xavier Rudd, Spirit Bird



Yay! Someone else has heard of him!  I've been listening to Xavier today. My son took me to see him live in little place in Southsea couple of years ago...bit different for me but brilliant! Love "Better People" , sunny day music! Sorry to interrupt everyone.


----------



## Contused

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor


----------



## Contused

Take That - Everything Changes


----------



## Pine Marten

Right now it's the roofers and builders next door making a right racket! Think I'll put Nick Drake on again....


----------



## Contused

JS Bach — Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A Minor BWV 1065


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Tori Amos — Cornflake Girl


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Jesus Jones — International Bright Young Thing


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — New Blue Moon


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Eighty-One


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — "The Wall"


----------



## Contused

Genesis — No Son Of Mine


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains with Ry Cooder, featuring Linda Ronstadt — "A la Orilla de un Palmar"


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Crossroads


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Cream — Spoonful


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Kraftwerk — Autobahn


----------



## Contused

*Kingfish* plays Jimi Hendrix's *Hey Joe*


----------



## Contused

Eric Johnson — Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Contused

Paco de Lucia, Al di Meola & John McLaughlin — Mediterranean Sun Dance


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Christone "Kingfish" Ingram plays Prince's "Purple Rain"


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Rush — The Trees


----------



## Contused

Massive Attack — Safe From Harm


----------



## Contused

Cream — Toad


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — When The Levee Breaks


----------



## Contused

Tara — Madame I'm A Darling


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

U2 — The Joshua Tree


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — I Shot the Sheriff


----------



## Contused

Guns 'N' Roses — Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle

Put up the single version of this before but this is over 7 minutes from a live show in their native Iceland. Beautiful.


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Jailbreak


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Concertos for 3 and 4 Harpsichords BWV 1063-1065


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Baby, Come On Home


----------



## Contused

Jacques Loussier Trio — Italian Concerto - Allegro


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker "Boom Boom" — Back Door Man


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Black Ice


----------



## Contused

Mozart — Concerto for piano and Orchestra (D-minor) K.466


----------



## Contused

Sting - Fields Of Gold


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Still Life


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Queen — Radio Ga Ga


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — One Chance


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Portishead — Strangers


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Eyes of the World


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Vangelis — Chung Kuo


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Robert Cray Band — The Forecast (Calls For Pain)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Get Ready


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Space Boogie


----------



## Contused

Cream — Tales of Brave Ulysses


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-V)


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw bless his little heart x


----------



## Contused

Rush — Chain Lightning


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & J.J. Cale — Dead End Road


----------



## Contused

Bjork — Big Time Sensuality


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Beethoven — Symphony No 6 (Pastoral) in F


----------



## Contused

Little Angels — Kickin' Up Dust


----------



## Contused

Queen — I Want To Break Free


----------



## Contused

Blondie — Fade Away (And Radiate)


----------



## Wirrallass

This brings back fond memories for me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Queen — I Want To Break Free


One of my favourite songs by Queen


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> This brings back fond memories for me.


I remember this from school we used to do dance to this.


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> This brings back fond memories for me.


Nice one!


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Watch Yourself


----------



## Contused

Cream — Strange Brew


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Tell The Truth


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & B.B. King — Hold On I'm Coming


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

I posted this before but, this is again how I’m feeling! 






My sister has passed away from cancer! She lasted longer than the doctors said but, she has passed now! 

I have the Diana Tribute Album from the passing of the late Princess of Wales! I was annoyed, at the time that the Elton John track wasn’t on it but, I’m glad it’s not there now! I found the whole album comforting when my mum passed away, also from cancer, in 2015. But, this track is the most poignant & the lyrics says it all: when I cannot!


----------



## Lanny

More from the album!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> I posted this before but, this is again how I’m feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister has passed away from cancer! She lasted longer than the doctors said but, she has passed now!
> 
> I have the Diana Tribute Album from the passing of the late Princess of Wales! I was annoyed, at the time that the Elton John track wasn’t on it but, I’m glad it’s not there now! I found the whole album comforting when my mum passed away, also from cancer, in 2015. But, this track is the most poignant & the lyrics says it all: when I cannot!


I'm very sorry to hear the sad news about your sister @Lanny  My condolences yo you and your family {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Northerner!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm currently listening to....


----------



## Wirrallass

....and now...


----------



## Wirrallass

...following which I shall listen to this beautiful song...


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @Northerner!



Sorry @Lanny .. there are no words sometimes..


----------



## Wirrallass

DUG UP THIS OLDY...


----------



## Wirrallass

...and this...


----------



## Lanny

christophe said:


> Sorry @Lanny .. there are no words sometimes..



Thanks, @christophe !


----------



## Wirrallass

Cliff was another of my teenage idols...


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Cliff was my teenage idol...





wirralass said:


>



Oh, yes! He was a DISH in those days! Never saw the original Living Doll version before, before my time, & only the comic relief one with the young ones: Rik Mayall & gang!


----------



## Wirrallass

....and so was Billy Fury. I saw him in a star studded show at the Empire Theatre,  Liverpool in the early 1960's.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

I’m never come across Billy Fury before! They’re like the nice boy, Cliff, & the BAD boy, Billy!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


>



I have heard this one before!

I have a HUGE collection of jukebox clasics, I bought off the telly ad, from time warner but, don’t necessarily know what the stars of that era looked like!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> I’m never come across Billy Fury before! They’re like the nice boy, Cliff, & the BAD boy, Billy!


Billy wasn't a bad boy really, he sounded like Elvis Presley ~ and like Elvis & Cliff, he would curl his lip up too ~ verrry sexy!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Billy wasn't a bad boy really, he sounded like Elvis Presley ~ and like Elvis & Cliff, he would curl his lip up too ~ verrry sexy!



Elvis was considered a bad boy in his time: his pelvis was scandalous! Those were more innocent times! But, I bet you the mammas, disaproving of his pelvis, secretly loved him but, disapproved, to their daughters, on principle only!


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great vocalist...


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Another great vocalist...



Yep! I have this one!


----------



## Wirrallass

...and this?


----------



## Wirrallass

What about this Lanny?


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> ...and this?



Ohhh! Absolutely, that’s a CLASSIC!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> I have heard this one before!
> 
> I have a HUGE collection of jukebox clasics, I bought off the telly ad, from time warner but, don’t necessarily know what the stars of that era looked like!


Lucky you ~ I have a collection of original singles from the 1960's, could be worth a few bob now who knows, but I'm not parting with them anytime soon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Just for laughs, here's an oldie that believe it or not, was popular back in the day!


----------



## Lanny

Mine were bought a good 10, maybe 15 years ago all ditally remastered CD’s, 60 in the collection & then one a month for a set price! Those later ones weren’t as good though & I eventually stopped! I have about 65 ish CD’s that were easy to import to iTunes.

My sister, that one that passed, had ammassed a huge collection of records of that era & hearing them with the scratches etc. you get on records adds so much feeling of that era! No crystal clear recordings of today’s CD’s & mp3/4’s!


----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos — Blues Power


----------



## Matt Cycle

Brilliant video with this as well!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Warning. Some strong language in this one.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King & Bobby Bland — Funny How Time Slips Away


----------



## Contused

Simple Minds — Travelling Man


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Nirvana — Sliver


----------



## Contused

Massive Attack — Sly


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Ballad In Plain D


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains — Boil The Breakfast Early


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Mannish Boy


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Big Jack


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


>



Never heard this song before or of the pusstcats! Enjoyed it! I wonder if the pussycat dolls named themselves after this trio of girls?


----------



## Wirrallass

.....and Pussycat years later...




*Edited* first line.


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> .....and Pussycat now...



Wow! They’re still going! Nice to see that!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Never heard this song before or of the pusstcats! Enjoyed it! I wonder if the pussycat dolls named themselves after this trio of girls?


Pussycat was a Dutch country & pop group from Brunssum, Netherlands, led by the three Kowalczyk sisters: Toni, Betty and Marianne. Their song Mississippi was a hit in most European countries including the UK in 1975/1976. Years active: 1975 ~ 1985, 2004, 2005.
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Pussycat was a Dutch country & pop group from Brunssum, Netherlands, led by the three Kowalczyk sisters: Toni, Betty and Marianne. Their song Mississippi was a hit in most European countries including the UK in 1975/1976. Years active: 1975 ~ 1985, 2004, 2005.
> WL



Aahh! Thanks for that info! I’m not very clued up on pop music in general as I’m a classical fan apart from the 80’s: the decade I was a teenager & that’s the soundtrack of my youth!


----------



## Contused

Mike Oldfield ~ Tubular Bells (Part One)


----------



## Wirrallass

Giving my age away here!




WL


----------



## Rachel64

wirralass said:


> .....and Pussycat years later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited* first line.


Wow! That’s taken me back to the days of my youth!


----------



## Mikep73

I'm listening to the foo fighters this morning. My neighbour has got puddle of mud on lol

Mike


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — You And Your Friend


----------



## Mikep73

Contused said:


> Dire Straits — You And Your Friend




Ah the knoffler on guitar. What a master he is


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Dire Straits — You And Your Friend


As I recall, Dire Straits was the late Princess Diana's favourite band.


----------



## Contused

Foo Fighters — The Pretender


----------



## Mikep73

Contused said:


> Foo Fighters — The Pretender




They are amazing live


----------



## Ruby/London

John Coltrane - The Lost Album.... got two copies for my birthday - my family and friends know me so well


----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Contused

Mikep73 said:


> They are amazing live


My elder son and his partner went to their show on Saturday, June 23, 2018 at London Stadium, the evening before they were due to travel 'oop north' to join us on holiday. They enjoyed the show immensely and said it was well worth all the travel and loss of sleep.

I'm going to look further into their catalogue online and see what else takes my fancy.


----------



## Contused

Leftfield — Song Of Life


----------



## Mikep73

Contused said:


> My elder son and his partner went to their show on Saturday, June 23, 2018 at London Stadium, the evening before they were due to travel 'oop north' to join us on holiday. They enjoyed the show immensely and said it was well worth all the travel and loss of sleep.
> 
> I'm going to look further into their catalogue online and see what else takes my fancy.




Lol that was  my 4th time seeing them

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Another great band to see live


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Another great vocalist...


love this....& in Travelling Willburys too. Very sad life he had


----------



## Sally W

Lanny said:


> Aahh! Thanks for that info! I’m not very clued up on pop music in general as I’m a classical fan apart from the 80’s: the decade I was a teenager & that’s the soundtrack of my youth!


@Lanny me too! What classical stuff do you listen too?


----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Lanny

Sally W said:


> @Lanny me too! What classical stuff do you listen too?



My favourites are Mendelshohn, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Buch etc. As well as what is considered the new modern Classical music, film scores, as they use a full orchestra, & my favourite composers are Morricone, Howard Shore, John Williams etc.

I also love opera & my favourites are Puccini, Mozart, Verdi & Gilbert & Sullivan, although the last duo compose what is considered operettas as they are not entirely sung & has some spoken dialogue.


----------



## Sally W

Lanny said:


> My favourites are Mendelshohn, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Buch etc. As well as what is considered the new modern Classical music, film scores, as they use a full orchestra, & my favourite composers are Morricone, Howard Shore, John Williams etc.
> 
> I also love opera & my favourites are Puccini, Mozart, Verdi & Gilbert & Sullivan, although the last duo compose what is considered operettas as they are not entirely sung & has some spoken dialogue.


A good choice. My favourites are Mozart, Beethoven, Handel & Puccini.Ouccinis operas are favourite and I’ve seen them many times.  I also like the film composers too. John Williams is brilliant. I listen to Ludovici Eunoudi too sometimes. Not in the same class as classical but sometimes for chilled music it makes a change.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Contused

Fools Garden — Lemon Tree


----------



## Wirrallass

An old favourite....


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> An old favourite....




Love love love etta James!!!!

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


>


Can't open this Mike ~ it's been disabled by the video owner ~ and directed to watch it on YouTube!!


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Can't open this Mike ~ it's been disabled by the video owner ~ and directed to watch it on YouTube!!



Aarrrrgggghhhhh it's been happening a bit on certain videos off YouTube tbh

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

There's so many of Willie Nelsons songs that I love ~ this is just one of them...




WL


----------



## Mikep73

Hopefully this version will work lol










Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

...and here's another of Willie Nelson singing...


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Hopefully this version will work lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with this one Mike, thanks
> WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> ...and here's another of Willie Nelson singing...




Absolutely love bridge over troubled water sung by pretty much anyone

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Love this version of sound of silence

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Love this version of sound of silence
> 
> Mike


You beat me to it I was just about to post this version ~ it's amazing
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Mikep73

This video always gives me a lump in my throat. Not just a us veterans problem but also affects more on British streets than people realise

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> You beat me to it I was just about to post this version ~ it's amazing
> WL




Lol I love disturbed. this is a powerful song but I just love the way they perform it.

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> This video always gives me a lump in my throat. Not just a us veterans problem but also affects more on British streets than people realise
> 
> Mike


This touched me too ~ thanks for sharing
WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> This touched me too ~ thanks for sharing
> WL




Glad you liked it

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Classic from linkin park and the late great Chester bennington

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Such an awesome vocalist but ultimately such a tortured soul also.

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm going to hit the sack now so I'll leave you with this.....


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> I'm going to hit the sack now so I'll leave you with this.....




Lol goodnight wl

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Last one for tonight/this very early morning







Mike


----------



## Mark T

One from me


----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Mikep73

I was actually lucky enough to seen linkin park live a few times. Such a superb band live

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Another great act live

Mike


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Mikep73

This was one of the first songs I learned to play on guitar (I'm a drummer by choice lol). I can now play it on guitar, drums and piano

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> This was one of the first songs I learned to play on guitar (I'm a drummer by choice lol). I can now play it on guitar, drums and piano
> 
> Mike


Wow! You're a one man band
WL


----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Wow! You're a one man band
> WL



Lol yeah my dad and both grandfathers were musical. My dad tought me to play the drums. His dad tought me to play the violin and my mum's step dad tought me the piano

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Not dire straits but I do like this version to







Mike


----------



## Mikep73

As far as skits go this is fantastic. Both Jack black and Jimmy Fallon are amazing guitarists

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Mikep73

Fantastic

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

I like The Animals singing this but this is a good version too...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Slowing the tempo here with this...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Fantastic
> 
> Mike


Love it


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Love it



The lads regularly play gigs in Rincon lol

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

October 1990




WL


----------



## Mikep73

I love this song

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> The lads regularly play gigs in Rincon lol
> 
> Mike


Is that a sister town of Runcorn?
WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> October 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL




Ub40 used to be paperboys for my mum and dad in their shop in Dudley lol.

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Is that a sister town of Runcon?
> WL




Hahaha damn my eyesight!!! 


Mike


----------



## Mikep73

One of the last songs Chester bennington penned and shows just how troubled he was at the end.

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Hahaha damn my eyesight!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


Sorry Mike, that was insentative of me.
WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Sorry Mike, that was insentative of me.
> WL




Don't be daft lol I know it wasn't ment with any malicious intent!!!

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

This guy is phenominol on the piano...says me!




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> This guy is phenominol on the piano...says me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Wow he's fabulous 

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

The fantastic vocal skills of Amy lee

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

These guys are amazing live

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

...and this guy is still going strong, he's amazing...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Don't be daft lol I know it wasn't ment with any malicious intent!!!
> 
> Mike


Thank you
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Wirrallass

I saw Billy Fury at the Liverpool Empire. I've never heard so many girls scream at once ~ deafening, couldn't hear Billy sing!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry for hogging this thread guys ~ restless night so posting some oldies...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

My era...


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> These guys are amazing live
> 
> Mike


You can't beat attending a live performance ~ the atmosphere is electric.


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> You can't beat attending a live performance ~ the atmosphere is electric.




That's very true

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> My era...




I love this song. It's one of the first my dad tought me on the drums 

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Great to see live

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

This emotional song is sung brilliantly by Sinead IMO
WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> This emotional song is sung brilliantly by Sinead IMO
> WL




It's a great song and her vocals are so brilliant on it

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

WOW! What a captivating and hair raising performance by Justin.


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> WOW! What a captivating and hair raising performance by Justin.




Wow that's do powerful and you can feel the emotion in it too

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

I'm lucky enough to have seen these live

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Wow that's do powerful and you can feel the emotion in it too
> 
> Mike


The first time I heard Justin sing Creep, I was memorized and the hairs on my arms & neck stood up. I lurve his version of the song.


----------



## Mikep73

I love Eva's voice. I think it sounds so pure

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> The first time I heard Justin sing Creep, I was memorized and the hairs on my arms & neck stood up. I lurve his version of the song.




It certainly made me have goosebumps

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I love Eva's voice. I think it sounds so pure
> 
> Mike


I agree. I Love Eva Cassidy. I'll post my favourite song by her
WL


----------



## Mikep73

This is probably one of the most emotional songs I've heard in a long time


Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Eva virtually swept the Washington Area Music Awards in 1997 and the album she'd been working on with Biondo prior to her death on 02 November 1996, Eva by Heart, was released in 1997. Eva Cassidy B.1963 ~ D. 1996.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> This is probably one of the most emotional songs I've heard in a long time
> 
> 
> Mike


Tears in my eyes.
WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Eva virtually swept the Washington Area Music Awards in 1997 and the album she'd been working on with Biondo prior to her death on 02 November 1996, Eva by Heart, was released in 1997. Eva Cassidy B.1963 ~ D. 1996.




She was so fantastic vocally

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Such talent and a beautiful song

Mike


----------



## Lanny

This is a heartbreakly beautiful song from the latest film version of Murder On The Orient Express sung by Michelle Pfeiffer, Never Forget!






Finally got around to watching it after I bought it from iTunes! The film is so so & Kenneth Brannagh is an annoyingly BAD Poirot! But, the rest of the cast is quite decent! The very best part was when this song was played during the end credits! It REALLY IS  Michelle Pfeiffer singing it! Looked for it on YouTube to post on here & the video must have been made & realeased before the film as the actors, Audrey Tautou, of Amelie fame, & I don’t know the male actor are not in the film!

The music video works but, it puts a different spin on the song & I’m glad I saw the film, & reread the book many times, first so, know the song is REALLY about little Diasy Armstrong!


----------



## Mikep73

Lanny said:


> This is a heartbreakly beautiful song from the latest film version of Murder On The Orient Express sung by Michelle Pfeiffer, Never Forget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to watching it after I bought it from iTunes! The film is so so & Kenneth Brannagh is an annoyingly BAD Poirot! But, the rest of the cast is quite decent! The very best part was when this song was played during the end credits! It REALLY IS  Michelle Pfeiffer singing it! Looked for it on YouTube to post on here & the video must have been made & realeased before the film as the actors, Audrey Tautou, of Amelie fame, & I don’t know the male actor are not in the film!
> 
> The music video works but, it puts a different spin on the song & I’m glad I saw the film, & reread the book many times, first so, know the song is REALLY about little Diasy Armstrong!




It's beautiful 

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Truly beautiful Lanny ~ thanks for sharing.
WL


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Inside Out


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — River Of Tears


----------



## Wirrallass

I don't wish to sound morbid but I want this beautiful song to be played in church when I pop me clogs. I feel this song would be appropriate to help my family through not only a difficult time but thereafter too.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Such talent and a beautiful song
> 
> Mike


Goosebumps!


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Eva virtually swept the Washington Area Music Awards in 1997 and the album she'd been working on with Biondo prior to her death on 02 November 1996, Eva by Heart, was released in 1997. Eva Cassidy B.1963 ~ D. 1996.


Eva wrote all her own songs and music but she didn't become famous until after her death. She died of Melanoma (One of the deadliest forms of Cancer)


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Don't know why but this made my liddle ol' heart skip a few beats


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — In Your Eyes


----------



## Mikep73

Saw these live and was in awe of them

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Love this song

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Another song that I love lol

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Probably one off the best songs ever penned

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

One for wl 

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Probably the most unusual version of this but it's very cool

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

This song is special to me. It means a lot as it's a song I used to sing to my daughter's all the time

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I'm lucky enough to have seen these live
> 
> Mike


Yes you are Mike ~ and the vision of them will remain with you always
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Bob Dylan — Ballad In Plain D


@Contused for you




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Lol I love disturbed. this is a powerful song but I just love the way they perform it.
> 
> Mike


Yes, amazingly powerful Mike ~ Is the lead singer Conan?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> One for w
> Mike


I'm in the mood now, I just love this thank you
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

This goes back a few years ...


----------



## Wirrallass

Album Blood & Rain: The singles 1986 ~ 1996
I first heard this song on a tv advert in the 80's. I rang the Scottish Tourist Board who said the song was performed by the Silencers. I love this song and also one called Wild Mountain Thyme.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The king sings...


----------



## Wirrallass

Get the tissues ...


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this song


----------



## Wirrallass

....and this...


----------



## Mikep73

Time for a little foo fighters

Mike


----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Contused

Holst: The Planets — Saturn, The Bringer Of Old Age


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> @Contused for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


Thank you. He's one of my favourites


----------



## Mikep73

Contused said:


> Holst: The Planets — Saturn, The Bringer Of Old Age



Got to love holst the planet's

Mike


----------



## Contused

Bob Crosby & His Orchestra — The World Is Waiting For The Sunrise


----------



## Mikep73

Contused said:


> Bob Crosby & His Orchestra — The World Is Waiting For The Sunrise



That's cool

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

The last linkin park gig I went to

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Bit more foo fighters I think

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Nostalgic memories...


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Another golden oldie


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

I think this is a such lovely song, fond memories.


----------



## Mikep73

This song means a lot to me as it was play at a very close friends funeral. Always makes me get a lump in my throat

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Showing my lonestar state roots now lol

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Think I'm in a country mood tonight lol

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

I love this song

Mike


----------



## Amigo

We had this played at my mum’s funeral 2 months ago. Barclay James Harvest, ‘Hymn’.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I love this song
> 
> Mike


Ah that brought tears to my eyes
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> We had this played at my mum’s funeral 2 months ago. Barclay James Harvest, ‘Hymn’.


Lovely Amigo but emotional x


----------



## Mikep73

I used to sing this on karaoke well butcher it lol

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I used to sing this on karaoke well butcher it lol
> 
> Mike


It's not playing Mike, just a rotating circle!


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> It's not playing Mike, just a rotating circle!



Plays fine for me lol

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Love George strait 

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Plays fine for me lol
> 
> Mike


It's playing now!


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> I love this song




I love Ray Charles

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I used to sing this on karaoke well butcher it lol
> 
> Mike


If you have a butchered recording of it then let's hear it  pleeeze!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I love Ray Charles
> 
> Mike


Here's another one of the great man...


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> If you have a butchered recording of it then let's hear it  pleeeze!




Hahahaha nnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Hahahaha nnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Mike


Haha! Chicken


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Haha! Coward but said in a friendly way




Yup just call me a coward cos I usually only sing for certain people cos I think I'm crap

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Hahahaha nnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Mike


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

I simply adore Don Williams


----------



## Wirrallass

This means a lot to me


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Loving his deep voice!


----------



## Mikep73

I adore this song. It's actually quite easy to play on the piano

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I adore this song. It's actually quite easy to play on the piano
> 
> Mike


That's a beautiful song


----------



## Mikep73




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Mikep73

Last one from me tonight

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Mmmm!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Ah the Bee Fees ~ only Barry left now


----------



## Wirrallass

For Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Loving this song right now 

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Last one from me 

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

First song of the day

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Mike


I do like this


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> I do like this



It is a nice song

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

I think I do need to find mine lol

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Great tune

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my all time favourite songs by W.N x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I think I do need to find mine lol
> 
> Mike


You will, just give yourself time


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

@Contused this is a great Thread ~  enjoying it emmensly ~ thanks for starting it. Where are you?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A friend gave this to me a while back, it's a beautiful song.


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> You will, just give yourself time



Maybe

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Sure doesn't

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Not the original but I do like this version to 

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Had to put the original on to

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Great song

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Little bit of linkin park

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Great song
> 
> Mike


This version of the song is powerful too,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> This version of the song is powerful too,  thanks for sharing.



Your welcome

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Last one for awhile I think

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> Last one for awhile I think
> 
> Mike


I hope not Mike ~ you've kept us entertained with a variety of songs & music ~ nostalgic for some and some more closer to home. Have enjoyed your company so feel free to come back any time. Take care & look after yourself.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Mikep73

Yea you all guessed it

More linkin park

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

This is one of my very best of favourites ~ I never tire of listening to it
WL


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> This is one of my very best of favourites ~ I never tire of listening to it
> WL




Yeah I love r.e.m and Michael stipe is a musical genius. 

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

B.B. KING — When It All Comes Down


----------



## Contused

Kingdom Come — Overrated


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just brilliant imo

WL


----------



## Contused

Betty Boo — Mumbo Jumbo


----------



## Contused

Bangles — Eternal Flame


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Holy Mother


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry @mikeyB but I like Jim Reeves ~ always have ~ always will
WL


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — Find The River


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great song by Don Williams

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

If You Don't Love Me By Now ~ Simply Red


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Jacques Loussier — Toccata And Fugue in D Minor


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! What a combination ~ The late great Pavarotti and Barry White

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael Crawford singing Music of the Night






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Tears in my eyes

WL


----------



## Sally W

Love this track @wirralass. Also End of The Line too...such a talented group of musicians


----------



## Brando77

Last night in Whitstable, all the way from New Orleans. 3rd time they've played in my local The Duke.
This is an old film, too busy listening to them to record.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> Love this track @wirralass. Also End of The Line too...such a talented group of musicians


Oh yes I agree Sally. The Travelling Wilburys ~ I've posted one or two of their songs on this thread already but here's The End of the Line once again for you...Enjoy!




WL


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Milestones


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Oh yes I agree Sally. The Travelling Wilburys ~ I've posted one or two of their songs on this thread already but here's The End of the Line once again for you...Enjoy!
> .Brilliant WL.  Love George Harrison as Beatles my fave. Also Roy Orbison: saw the documentary and what a sad life he had. I’m going to see Jeff Lynne on his autumn tour. Can’t wait!


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## nickinwarwick




----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


>


Hi Nick ~ great to see you posting again ~ hope you're keeping well.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## nickinwarwick

Thanks @wirralass


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


>



Chris Daughtry...now you’re talking! *Love his voice! *


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Chris Daughtry...now you’re talking! *Love his voice! *


So do I but I also love Bruce Springsteens voice O Yeah!!





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Chris Daughtry...now you’re talking! *Love his voice! *


For you @Amigo...





WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> For you @Amigo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



One of my favourites WL. He should have won American Idol!


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> For you @Amigo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


....and one more @Amigo 





WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> ....and one more @Amigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Chris Daughtry, David Cook and Adam Lambert are some of the most exceptional voices to come out of American Idol!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this

WL


----------



## rossi_mac

Currently listening to deep breathing coughs and splutters wife mother son cat!


----------



## Wirrallass

Put two together and here's what you get @Amigo .......





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nostalgic memories for me ~ and happy tears
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....sung to perfection ~ go Willie
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Whoa.....nothing but the best as usual from JC

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this oldie from my era

WL


----------



## Contused

Queen — Seven Seas Of Rhye


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another from Calum Scott...






WL


----------



## Contused

Beethoven Piano Sonata No.6, Op.10 No.2


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great Errol Brown, what a performer

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm in a country mood!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

That's lifted my spirits 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Ruby/London

Frank Zappa - reliving my youth

Probably too proactive to post...


----------



## Wirrallass

WL
L


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong — St James Infirmary


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Louis Armstrong — St James Infirmary


I love Louis Armstrong ~ thanks for sharing @Contused

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Lanny





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is beautiful imo, tissues at the ready...






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...and this is the song of The Waltz of the Angels...






WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> For @Lanny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Thanks for that, @wirralass!



wirralass said:


> WL



AWWW! Loved that! There are 3 singers of that golden era of Hollywood that I REALLY love:- Judy Garland, Dean Martin & Doris Day! Doris & Dean have such SMOOTH, velvety voices! Judy has SO much raw emotion & the sheer power of her voice is AMAZING!


----------



## Lanny

One of my favourites!


----------



## Lanny

Another favourite!


----------



## Lanny

AND another favourite!


----------



## Wirrallass

......and yet another one from the smooth voice of Dean Martin...





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

B. B. King — I Wonder Why


----------



## Contused

Erik Satie — Gymnopédies & Gnossiennes


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Four Sticks


----------



## Wirrallass

The Mikardo takes me back to my O levels.....and my late father playing this on the piano






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...and for all you big kids at heart






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Hmmm!






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this version.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

That's the last one from me for now.

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

Like this video.  It's like a more high-tech ALF raid.


----------



## Contused

Rush — Hemispheres


----------



## Brando77

Saw these last night.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Applies to life with diabetes.


----------



## Wirrallass

An AGT winner in 2011. Love his deep voice.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another deep voice oh yeah!!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

_



__
WL_


----------



## Wirrallass

....an another of my favourites from Clarence 'Frogman' Henry






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## christophe

That girl earned it..


----------



## Wirrallass

christophe said:


> That girl earned it..


@christophe I heard recently that Aretha is gravely ill but not read of an update since then.
WL


----------



## Contused

Free — All Right Now


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Last Night


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Northerner

Love Judith Durham


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is sad....





WL


----------



## KARNAK

Contused said:


> Free — All Right Now


Roger`s the man, love it .


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Screaming For Vengeance


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this song.

WL


----------



## Sally W




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Has anyone heard of them?

WL


----------



## Sally W




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## christophe

wirralass said:


> Has anyone heard of them?
> 
> WL


Can't say that I have...
There was a BBC documentary a few years back about the background of Klezmer music , Gypsy music, very eye-opening in a lot of ways. The musicians and bands featured everything from an absolute riot of a Hasidic chant through to Klezmer fusions of Ska, Jazz, Rock.. spent many hours searching and playing tracks from YouTube, couldn't recommend it highly enough!


----------



## Wirrallass

christophe said:


> Can't say that I have...
> There was a BBC documentary a few years back about the background of Klezmer music , Gypsy music, very eye-opening in a lot of ways. The musicians and bands featured everything from an absolute riot of a Hasidic chant through to Klezmer fusions of Ska, Jazz, Rock.. spent many hours searching and playing tracks from YouTube, couldn't recommend it highly enough!


Thanks for that Christophe, is much appreciated.
WL


----------



## Contused

Rush — The Spirit Of Radio


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Izabella


----------



## Matt Cycle

Friday nights at the Leadmill 1990.  Good times.


----------



## Contused

Black Box — Everybody Everybody


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — Steamy Windows


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel (Feat. Kate Bush) — Don't Give Up


----------



## Contused

Queensryche - The Needle Lies


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Lynyrd Skynyrd — Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## KARNAK

*Radio 2*


----------



## Contused

Rush — Red Barchetta


----------



## christophe




----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Let Love Rule


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Heart Turns to Stone


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Loved this! Thanks @wirralass!

Reminds me of this early Judy Garland Clasic from  the film “The Harvey Girls”.

The Acheson, Topeka and The Santa Fe!


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Sledgehammer


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Peter Gabriel — Sledgehammer



I remember this video! The stop gap animation was ground breaking at the time. I seem to remember an amusing interview in which he said because of how slow it is to compose each photo shot & take the shot before moving onto the next etc. the food, fruit & veg, especially the raw chicken got really rank smelling & he said he wouldn’t do stop gap animations with food again!


----------



## Contused

The Steeldrivers — If It Hadn't Been For Love


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Toccata and Fugue in D Minor


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> J.S. Bach — Toccata and Fugue in D Minor



I loved that! Absolutely perfect played on a church organ! It makes me think of Dracula it’s SO deliciously gothic: sends chills down my body!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> I loved that! Absolutely perfect played on a church organ! It makes me think of Dracula it’s SO deliciously gothic: sends chills down my body!


It's one of my favourites. Many years ago I bought one double musicassette in a series of four, I think, which was entitled "J.S. Bach - The Organ Works (Volume Three). I copied the four sides into my computer, and eventually into my Brennan jukebox. The tracks are played randomly and always catch my attention when I hear them again. My wife speculates that I'm choosing music for my funeral…

Any road up, now for something completely different: Eva Cassidy — Wade In The Water


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> It's one of my favourites. Many years ago I bought one double musicassette in a series of four, I think, which was entitled "J.S. Bach - The Organ Works (Volume Three). I copied the four sides into my computer, and eventually into my Brennan jukebox. The tracks are played randomly and always catch my attention when I hear them again. My wife speculates that I'm choosing music for my funeral…
> 
> Any road up, now for something completely different: Eva Cassidy — Wade In The Water



Yes, that’s quite a change of pace but, I like it!

I’d only heard Bach’s Toccato & Fugue on the violin. The version I have in my iTunes library is played, with virtuoso energy, by Vanessa Mae. But, the church organ puts a WHOLE new different spin to it! I’ll never think of that piece in the same way again!


----------



## Wirrallass

http://itv.com/talent

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> http://itv.com/talent
> 
> WL



Wow! I’m not really a fan of these types of shows & never watch them! But, this young lad is so talented! A beautiful voice & song! Loved it!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this. Hope you are too

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this version.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Huh! I know the feeling well!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! A star in the making.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw! You simply must watch this folks ...






....and he's only ten years old, ah!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! Absolutely stunning imo ~ what a voice! She deserved to win.

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

I love this song

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this enormously

WL


----------



## KARNAK

Tinnitus


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm listening to this ...





Soothing imo.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Soooo reeelaaaxing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For You @Lanny 





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great song from the Bee Gees

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> For You @Lanny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Very soothing! Thanks, @wirralass 

Here’s the haunting sounds of the flute with Debussey’s Afternoon of the Fawn!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Very soothing! Thanks, @wirralass
> 
> Here’s the haunting sounds of the flute with Debussey’s Afternoon of the Fawn!


That is beautiful Lanny ~ thank you.

WL


----------



## Lanny

This is soothing too! Around the 2 minute 15 mark there’s a lovely bit that makes me think of raindrops on a crystal clear lake! Grieg’s Piano Concerto No 1 2nd Movement.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> This is soothing too! Around the 2 minute 15 mark there’s a lovely bit that makes me think of raindrops on a crystal clear lake! Grieg’s Piano Concerto No 1 2nd Movement.


...and another great piece of music ~ I loved it, thanks for sharing Lanny. You're doing a great job introducing me to classical music.

WL


----------



## Lanny

Well, I’ve given up trying to sleep tonight! Always anxious the night before a hospital diabetic review! My DSN is lovely but, it’s the hospital doctor as I’m never sure who I’ll get & some can REALLY make me feel small & belittled. I wish I could just see the DSN & her team that help me with the day to day management!

Anyway @wirralass since you posted Beethoven’s Moonlight Sonata a while ago I’d thought I’d post my preferred Fur Elise:-


----------



## Lanny

I’m in the mood for opera at the moment & this is a favourite of mine & considered by many as the most beautiful operatic aria ever composed! From Madame Butterfly by Puccini One Fine Day (what the title means when translated from Italian) & sung, also considered by many of which I’m a proponent, as the best ever opera singer Maria Callas! Although some say there’s a flaw in her voice that stops it from being crystal clear, which IS true to an extent. I think she expresses SO much raw emotion: very much like Judy Garland in that regard!


----------



## Lanny

I’m not always in the mood for Mozart as he can be quite heavy going, as indeed I tend to find with all the Baroque composers, but I like this aria The Queen of the Night from the opera The Magic Flute. Also sung by Maria Callas: WOW AMAZING!


----------



## Lanny

I love this newly discovered, by me, video of Maria Callas singing Carmen live in concert. I can SO see her on stage in full costume singing & acting this out! I have all of these on CD that I imported into iTunes but, it’s been a revelation to see this video on youtube!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Well, I’ve given up trying to sleep tonight! Always anxious the night before a hospital diabetic review! My DSN is lovely but, it’s the hospital doctor as I’m never sure who I’ll get & some can REALLY make me feel small & belittled. I wish I could just see the DSN & her team that help me with the day to day management!
> 
> Anyway @wirralass since you posted Beethoven’s Moonlight Sonata a while ago I’d thought I’d post my preferred Fur Elise:-


I love this Lanny, thank you ~ my youngest grandson plays it on the piano for me (self taught I might add)


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> I love this newly discovered, by me, video of Maria Callas singing Carmen live in concert. I can SO see her on stage in full costume singing & acting this out! I have all of these on CD that I imported into iTunes but, it’s been a revelation to see this video on youtube!


Now you're talking Lanny

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Well, I’ve given up trying to sleep tonight! Always anxious the night before a hospital diabetic review! My DSN is lovely but, it’s the hospital doctor as I’m never sure who I’ll get & some can REALLY make me feel small & belittled. I wish I could just see the DSN & her team that help me with the day to day management!
> 
> Anyway @wirralass since you posted Beethoven’s Moonlight Sonata a while ago I’d thought I’d post my preferred Fur Elise:-


Good luck with your review Lanny
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Good luck with your review Lanny
> WL



Thanks @wirralass!

My younger sister, by 1.5 years, started learning to play the Moonlight Sonata via an app on her iPad & endless repititions made me a little sick of it. I’d always preferred Fur Elise anyway! She never had lessons either & it was one of those things she’d wanted to do! There’s all sorts of apps on iPad you can take up & learn with no prior experience: just have the desire & keep at it!


----------



## Lanny

You know, I’ve been meaning for a while to thank you @Contused for starting this thread! It’s changed the way I listen to music! Now when I want to listen to something from my library, I look it up on youtube & most of the time; it’s there! Not always with a video footage, sometimes just a backdrop picture, but, sometimes I discover little gems like Maria Callas’ live in concert performance!

So, a BIG Thank You from me, @Contused!


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourite Don William's songs

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great Victoria Wood ~ what an amazingly talented woman she was who brought hours of hilarious comedy to our screens. Respect.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this version 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Respect.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Respect.
> 
> WL



Love this! So, sad to hear the news she passed away!


----------



## Wirrallass

Melancholy and beautiful ~ I love this ~ sooooo relaxing.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Interesting to see this! I’d only seen the Girls Aloud version from the film Love Actually. It makes more sense!

For that matter, I’d never heard of the Pointers Sisters! Are they a 70’s group; guessing from the hair styles & dress?


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Melancholy and beautiful ~ I love this ~ sooooo relaxing.
> 
> WL



Yeah, lovely!


----------



## Wirrallass

I can't help but listen to neighbours next door having a blazing row Now turning the volume up on the radio

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Interesting to see this! I’d only seen the Girls Aloud version from the film Love Actually. It makes more sense!
> 
> For that matter, I’d never heard of the Pointers Sisters! Are they a 70’s group; guessing from the hair styles & dress?


Yes, tho they formed about 1969 Lanny. There was another sister but she sadly passed away aged 52yrs I think. Here's a link:~

https://www.imdb.com

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love their version.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this.

http://jessglynne.co.uk

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Oohh! Local boy, from West Belfast, just down the road from me, as it were! A member of the band Westlife sadly, disbanded now!

Loved that! Thanks @wirralass!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I'm loving this.
> 
> http://jessglynne.co.uk
> 
> WL



I’ve heard this song a lot recently, seems to be everywhere, but, never seen the video before!

I actually like it: not always the case with me when it comes to popular songs!

Edited to add:- the MOST annoying was Kylie’s 2001 hit, actually I can’t remember the title at this precise moment in time, the one where she’s in a white catsuit, almost drove me nuts with monotony when I heard it everywhere!


----------



## Wirrallass

Oooo! Erm! Love the jumpsuits!!! The song's alright too!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

christophe said:


>


Love this Chris ~ thanks for sharing 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm listening to something a little different (For me)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Yet another great piece of orchestral music from Mr Last.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourite songs

WL


----------



## christophe




----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful, just beautiful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great song from DS's 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

From my era

Last one from me for now.

WL


----------



## christophe

wirralass said:


> WL







A bit weird maybe..? I think Goldfrapp have nothing to worry about but it sounds a little like it was written for Suzi Quattro!


----------



## christophe

They do seem to channel the 70's though.. the poor tortured souls..!


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — Livin' In A World (They Didn't Make)


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me tonight

WL


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Janet Jackson — Livin' In A World (They Didn't Make)



She has a similar voice to her brother’s, Michael Jackson! I was a big fan of Michael Jackson & I love his live performance at the 1995 MTV Awards!


----------



## Wirrallass

I saw him live in May ~ brilliant show.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I saw him live in May ~ brilliant show.
> 
> WL



Never heard of him but, a good song & good voice!

Lucky you to get to see him live! I’ve only ever been to one live concert in Manchester, 20 years ago, of an HK popstar you probably wouldn’t know Leon Lai. It was at an ice rink with the seating on wooden boards over the ice! I caught a bad cold afterwards from sitting over the ice for hours! But, listening live at a concert is completely different, & better, than listening to recorded songs, isn’t it?


----------



## Wirrallass

A 1980's hit I believe.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Never heard of him but, a good song & good voice!
> 
> Lucky you to get to see him live! I’ve only ever been to one live concert in Manchester, 20 years ago, of an HK popstar you probably wouldn’t know Leon Lai. It was at an ice rink with the seating on wooden boards over the ice! I caught a bad cold afterwards from sitting over the ice for hours! But, listening live at a concert is completely different, & better, than listening to recorded songs, isn’t it?


Yes I agree ~ wonderful atmosphere too.
Matt won X-Factor in 2010.  He's such a likeable humble guy.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's another of Matt's songs....






I love it.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Here's another of Matt's songs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> WL



He’s got a very soft voice!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> He’s got a very soft voice!


He has ~ he can belt it out as well

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For Lanny 

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> For Lanny
> 
> WL



Aww! One f my favourites too! Well done you for finding it! Thanks @wirralass!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Aww! One f my favourites too! Well done you for finding it! Thanks @wirralass!



You're welcome.

WL


----------



## Contused

Albert Ammons — Boogie Woogie Stomp


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Albert Ammons — Boogie Woogie Stomp


I lurrrrve Boogie Woogie @Contused, thank you soooo much for sharing. My grandson plays Boogie Woogie for me.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

*Boogie Woogie Blues 




*
I love this guy Jean-Pierre Bertrand ~ and the Boogie Woogie Kid.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The Boogie Woogie Kid, another great Boogie pianist imo.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....and now I'm listening to....






Brilliant.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The man himself ~ Albert Ammons.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> The man himself ~ Albert Almond.
> 
> WL



The original is the best! I can hear more of a contrast between the two hands in this one! Not a pianist so, maybe not using the right terms but, hopefully, you know what I mean?


----------



## Lanny

Thanks to both @Contused & @wirralass!

I enjoyed that little trip down the golden oldies road!


----------



## Lanny

I only recently discovered jazz of the 1920’s which has a distinctively different sound of the later, more usual to me, jazz of the 1930’s & later! I loved watching the Australian TV show “Miss Phryne Fisher“ & read the books. The trumpet is much more prominent & in fact was descibed by one character in one book, “The Green Mill Murder” as making or breaking a jazz band! Here are some of my favourites from the show!





      That Man





.  Positively Absolutely





.  Makin Whoopee





. Fan Dance Medley

Edited to add Oops!! The books are Miss Phryne Fisher & the TV show is Miss Fisher’s Murder Mysteries!


----------



## Wirrallass

Slowing the pace as it's past midnight

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I had to dig deep for this! ...






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Thanks to both @Contused & @wirralass!
> 
> I enjoyed that little trip down the golden oldies road!


You're welcome Lanny and I did too
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Slowing the pace as it's past midnight
> 
> WL



Ohhh! That’s SO slow & easy!


----------



## Lanny

This just sums up how I’m feeling!


----------



## Wirrallass

I came across this young man in a hardware store...






I like him. He looks very much at ease & comfortable playing the keyboard. He's well known in USA.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I've taken a real shine to this guy. He knows how to work the keyboard.

WL


----------



## Lanny

Wow! He’s a VERY virtuoso performer! I can see why you like him!


----------



## Wirrallass

WHAAAT???!






This is a new one on me but I do like it. Very clever.

www.animusic.co

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WHAAAT???!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new one on me but I do like it. Very clever.
> 
> WL



Oh my! That’s not something you see everyday!

Which mad genius thought that one up?

It makes me think of the opening titles sequence of the TV show “Westworld”!


----------



## WHT

Bad Wolves - Disobey album


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

This is another amazing piece from Animusic!

WL


----------



## WHT

love anything like that.....Animusic just subscribed on you tube! Thank you @wirralass


----------



## WHT

Another favourite....


----------



## Wirrallass

This is different too...






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> love anything like that.....Animusic just subscribed on you tube! Thank you @wirralass


You're welcome ~ glad you like it WHT. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> Another favourite....



I'm loving this ~ thanks for sharing WHT.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> View attachment 9855 Bad Wolves - Disobey album


There isnt any sound to this WHT~ so I've downloaded it for you here.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is another amazing piece from Animusic!
> 
> WL



Loved that! It’s mental!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Loved that! It’s mental!


It's out of the ordinary isn't it More to come!

WL


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


> Another favourite....



Oohh! LOVED that too, @WHT! The cello is my favourite instrument & I Mendelson is my favourite composer: his piec s feature a lot of cello & violin! The cello can be just as beautiful as the violin without the screechiness that can happen at higher notes!

It’s a perfect piece to show off the softness of my favourite instrument!


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> Oohh! LOVED that too, @WHT! The cello is my favourite instrument & I Mendelson is my favourite composer: his piec s feature a lot of cello & violin! The cello can be just as beautiful as the violin without the screechiness that can happen at higher notes!
> 
> It’s a perfect piece to show off the softness of my favourite instrument!



There is nothing like the cello - speaks to the soul


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> There isnt any sound to this WHT~ so I've downloaded it for you here.
> 
> WL



Thank you for reposting Bad Wolves!


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's my young man again....






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> Thank you for reposting Bad Wolves!


You're welcome

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is different too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



First piece sounds like a violin & a harpsichord! Very unusual! Not quite so keen on the electric sounds of the 2nd. piece. 3rd. piece is very reminiscent of an ancient chinese stringed instrument, just can’t think of the name at this time of night, & has a mix of turkish, russian & oriental influences. The 4th. piece is a VERY unusual sound unlike anything I’ve heard before: goes perfectly with the song! The 5th. piece is very unusual & very apt as the celeste was invented especially to play The Sugar Plum Fiary & now it’s being played by another newly invented instrument? The 6th. piece is like a steel drum but, NOT playing the expected Caribbean type music associated with that instrument! All very unusual! Thanks @wirralass!

My! This is a busy thread tonight! I can’t keep up fast enough!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


> There is nothing like the cello - speaks to the soul



Oh, absolutely, @WHT!


----------



## Lanny

Oh


Lanny said:


> First piece sounds like a violin & a harpsichord! Very unusual! Not quite so keen on the electric sounds of the 2nd. piece. 3rd. piece is very reminiscent of an ancient chinese stringed instrument, just can’t think of the name at this time of night, & has a mix of turkish, russian & oriental influences. The 4th. piece is a VERY unusual sound unlike anything I’ve heard before: goes perfectly with the song! The 5th. piece is very unusual & very apt as the celeste was invented especially to play The Sugar Plum Fiary & now it’s being played by another newly invented instrument? The 6th. piece is like a steel drum but, NOT playing the expected Caribbean type music associated with that instrument! All very unusual! Thanks @wirralass!
> 
> My! This is a busy thread tonight! I can’t keep up fast enough!



Oh, just remembered, the Erhu is the ancient chinese stringed instrument!


----------



## Wirrallass

Adding a little sense of humour to this brilliant thread...






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

More from Animusic...






I'm loving Animusic, it's so different from the norm

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Adding a little sense of humour to this brilliant thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Loved that!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> More from Animusic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving Animusic, it's so different from the norm
> 
> WL



Loved that too!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Aww! Absolutely brillant! Thanks for posting @ WHT!


----------



## Lanny

It’s been an unusual walk down the wild side tonight! Thanks very much @wirralass & @WHT! Loved it!


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Here's my young Boogie Woogie man in 2017 ~ but with his rendition of Joe Walsh's Rocky Mountain Way...






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I came across this Quarter whilst searching for more songs ~ they're different but I hope you like them all the same..






WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

The gorgeous Etta ~ what a voice Never forgotten.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great Etta James.

Respect.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love his voice ~ and the song of course!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my all time favourites ~ this takes me back a number? of years!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well how about it?






Reminiscent of my earlier years

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is brilliant...





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Contused @Lanny @WHT ~ anyone? Am I holding the fort alone tonight folks?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

It's trumpet night tonight it seems!!!






This is a beautiful rendition of the song imo

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Who remembers 'America' in Westside Story? 1968?






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...and another great musical....





WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! Wow! Wow! This guy has an amazing voice ~ he is phenomenal. 

WL


----------



## Martin Canty

Came up yesterday on Youtube.... One of my favorites. Sketches of China


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Came up yesterday on Youtube.... One of my favorites. Sketches of China


I love this Martin ~ thanks for sharing.

WL


----------



## Lanny

Martin Canty said:


> Came up yesterday on Youtube.... One of my favorites. Sketches of China



Loved that @Martin Canty!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! This guy has an amazing voice ~ he is phenomenal.
> 
> WL



WOW!!! That was amazing!

Makes me think of the male castratros of renaissance Venice that were very noted for the high notes, higer than female sopranoes! They don’t exist now as the castratros, as the name suggests, were men with certain body parts removed when young boys!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Loved that, @wirralass! Very soothing! That looks like another ancient instrument too!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> ...and another great musical....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Yes I agree, @wirralass!

But, the people of Thailand HATE this film & was actually banned from being shown in the country for many years: hate their beloved king being shown as a buffoon!

On the otherhand, unofficially,  the Thai people liked the, non musical, remake “Anna & The King”: official government line is they don’t like the implication, by the film, The King was in love with Anna! The Thai people say that at least with this film their King isn’t shown up as a buffoon!

I’ve seen both many times & appreciate each for their merits! But, then I’m not a Thai!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Who remembers 'America' in Westside Story? 1968?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Love this! Very balletic!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> It's trumpet night tonight it seems!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful rendition of the song imo
> 
> WL



Loved that! Pulls at the heart strings!

Makes me think of a beautiful trumpet solo played by a young girl on an episode of Lewis, detective drama set in the city of Oxford,

I’ll try to find it! Back in a mo!


----------



## Lanny

It’s Hummel’s Trumpet Concerto Andante movement! In the episode of Lewis a young girl was playing for The endeavour award of which there was a stipulation that “it must give solace to the soul” & I think that this does!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Loving this.
> 
> WL



Lovely! Beautiful pics too!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is brilliant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



She dealt with that very well!


----------



## Lanny

And slowing things down again. Here’s a modern classical piece for my favourite instrument: the cello. From the film Memoirs of a Geisha Sayrui’s Theme composed by John Williams & played by Yo Yo Ma.






And, of course, the other half of the pair:- The Chairman’s Waltz played by Itzark Perlman on the violin!






It was a REAL coup for the film producers to get the 2 foremost soloists in the world:- celloist Yo Yo Ma & violinist Itzark Perlman for the film’s musical score! The cello denoting the geisha, Sayrui, & the violin denoting the chairman!


----------



## Wirrallass

Near on midnight so here's a piece of music to help you wind down before you retire to bed.

WL


----------



## Nick Jones

Goldberg variations- Glenn Gould


----------



## Wirrallass

Another relaxing nightcap

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nick Jones said:


> Goldberg variations- Glenn Gould


Hi Nick. This is a shorter version of Goldberg Variations





WL


----------



## Nick Jones

Awesome musical control!


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me tonight (Morning!) Sleep well everyone

WL


----------



## WHT

one of my favourites by the Piano Guys


----------



## WHT

Love this...


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

It's midnight hour again folks....





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is just beautiful

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great piece by Andrew Rieu

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Another relaxing nightcap
> 
> WL



I remember this concert: post the Italian World Cup; REALLY brought attention to Pavarotti to the mainstream pop audience!

I bought it on vhs & cd. Mind you, I can’t watch it anymore as I no longer have a working vcr!

These were the World’s foremost tenors in the world at the time & they were very funny, still repectful, with their interactions during this concert!

I would have loved to be there live on a lovely summer evening in the the Ialtian open air!


----------



## Lanny

Umm! I wonder if it’s on DVD? That brought back the memories!


----------



## Wirrallass

This is for a very close friend of mine

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Umm! I wonder if it’s on DVD? That brought back the memories!


I would think it is Lanny ~ try Amazon. www.amazon.co 

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Hi Nick. This is a shorter version of Goldberg Variations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL





Nick Jones said:


> Awesome musical control!



TBH, it’s only recently with my sister learning to play the keyboard, via an iPad app, that I’ve changed my mind & appreciated piano music. I thought it was a boring instrument & nothing compared to the cello or violin.

Then, my sister impressed upon me how difficult it is to play two differnt sets of notes by the two hands at the same time! She had to learn each hand seperately, before playing them together. It’s worse than the patting head & rubbing tummy thing! The two hands can be slurred together & it takes some practice to have each hands’ notes distict & clear! It’s openned my eyes to appreciating the piano MUCH more!

Indeed very excellent control!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> I remember this concert: post the Italian World Cup; REALLY brought attention to Pavarotti to the mainstream pop audience!
> 
> I bought it on vhs & cd. Mind you, I can’t watch it anymore as I no longer have a working vcr!
> 
> These were the World’s foremost tenors in the world at the time & they were very funny, still repectful, with their interactions during this concert!
> 
> I would have loved to be there live on a lovely summer evening in the the Ialtian open air!


Now you're talking Lanny ~ to witness them live would have been a fantastic and memorable concert imho.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Last one from me tonight (Morning!) Sleep well everyone
> 
> WL



Loved that! Very sweetly played! It’s very popular in Austria & the little flower is very prevalent in the countryside around Saltzburg & the alps. Not so much in Vienna. I’ve been to both. Saltzburg, & surrounding countryside, is VERY fairytale! Vienna is very Cosmopolitan & sophisticated! So, you can see why such a small, & humble, little bloom might be out of place in Vienna?


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



She has such a lovely voice!

She’s been quite controversial, & rebellious, in her time! She was even an Irish Catholic female priest for a time! She shaved all her hair off in protest of the exorbitant prices of a haircut in London when she filmed her infamous video for “Nothing Compares To U”, where she REALLY did cry as she had just broken up with her boybriend! Yes, a lovely voice & a “not afraid to be different” personality!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Another great piece by Andrew Rieu
> 
> WL



Loved that!

You know, the trumpet can provide amazing solace to the soul: not an intrument you normally associate with that trait! It also has a connection with the military, especially the army, so, maybe THAT has something to do with it?

Yes! VERY soulful!


----------



## Lanny

Here’s more jazz of the 1920’s from a tv series on the BBC Pennies Fron Heaven starring Bob Hoskins, I’m sorry I can’t remember the actreess that starred alongside him!





  Pennies From Heaven





   You couldn’t be cuter





   The clouds will soon roll by





   Seein' Is Believin'





   Roll Along Prairie Moon


I bought the album on double cassette tapes, yeas ago, when it came out & haven’t got it in my iTunes library! So, it’s really nice to find it on youtube!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Just googled it! The actress was Gemma Craven that starred alongside Bob Hoskins! Wow! That TV series aired in 1978, when I was only 6. But, I remembered it & bought the cassette album as a teenager in the 1980’s.

Then, hearing the soundtrack of Miss Fisher’s Murder Mysteries reminded me of this forgotten album, because it’s not in my iTunes library, & Denis Porter TV series!


----------



## Wirrallass

Liking this.

WL


----------



## Lanny

I’m listening to Bette Midler’s 2014 album It’s The Girls at the moment here is some songs from the album which is all from the Jukebox era.





    Be my baby





    One fine day





    Baby it’s you





   Tell him





   Give him a great big kiss


----------



## WHT




----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Wirrallass

How about a bit of a sing song folks?





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from Chas & Dave...





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nick Jones said:


>


Loved that Nick, thanks for sharing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourite vocalists.
I love this song.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another one from KT 





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Respect.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Respect.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Reminiscent of my era!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The Everly Brothers re-union concert in London 1983
So tenderly sung ~ tears in my eyes.

Edited to add:
Phil sadly passed away in 2014
Respect.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me tonight folks, so......






WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Last one from me tonight folks, so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Loved that! Have this in my jukebox era collection!


----------



## Lanny

I’m in the mood for modern classical music today & I’m listening to the Wild China Soundtrack from the BBC TV series of the same name released just ahead of the Beijing Olympic Games in 2008. Unfortunately can’t find the whole album, excellent, on one youtube video. So, posted the main theme here! If you like it you can listen to the rest from the link for each track. An eye opening, breath taking TV series I highly recommended if you you didn’t see it.






Wild China Soundtrack youtube videos

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZD-bxHxSXbsii4_KuAzu4yg-1SvQ3xv_


----------



## Lanny

Also listening to the soundtrack from the film The Young Victoria. A lovely album with some music that IS actually used in Royal Coronations!






Most of the album is on that video but if you want the whole thing, here’s the link to the seperate tracks:-

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBBAA96F899F7C0FA


----------



## Lanny

Also, listening to the soundtrack of the 2004 BBC production of North and South, not to be confused with the Patrick Swayze mini series of the same name about the US civil war, based on Elizabeth Gaskell’s book about the north & south of England.

I’ve posted the beautiful love theme at the end of episode 4 at the train station. With a link to the separate tracks if you want to listen to more!






North and South Soundtrack youtube videos

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlRfiKC_vYaCstwn_ZWvn3BwPpBZLgsYZ


----------



## Lanny

AND, of course, the soundtrack from the excellent, that started the new generation of BBC period dramas, 1995 BBC production of Pride and Prejudice! Oohh! Mr Darcy’s tight breeches & wet shirt!

I’ve posted the main title theme & the link for the seperate tracks.







Pride and Prejudice Soundtrack youtube videos

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC20C2699467C36B5

PS: Also remember Elizabeth remarking to Darcy after he complimented her piano playing that “she slurred her way through the difficult passages.” What I learned from my sister learning to play Beethoven’s Moonlight Sonata via an iPad app! Changed my mind & appreciate this instrument!

The pianoforte, as it was called then, was a relatively new instrument in the Regency period & was all the rage.The soundtrack, quite rightly, reflects the prominence of the piano!


----------



## Lanny

For @Nick Jones , I think you’ll like this piece that has the trumpet, I think, in it?


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Reminiscent of my era!
> 
> WL


Nothing beats the eversley brothers!!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Also listening to the soundtrack from the film The Young Victoria. A lovely album with some music that IS actually used in Royal Coronations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the album is on that video but if you want the whole thing, here’s the link to the seperate tracks:-
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBBAA96F899F7C0FA


Thanks for that @Lanny ~ I watched the tv series ~ a brilliant portrayal of queen Victoria.

Edited to add: Thank you for the link ~ I'm working my way through all the tracks

WL


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> Also listening to the soundtrack from the film The Young Victoria. A lovely album with some music that IS actually used in Royal Coronations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the album is on that video but if you want the whole thing, here’s the link to the seperate tracks:-
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBBAA96F899F7C0FA


When this was on tv was glued to the tv set!!!!!!!!!!! LOL! Vanity fair is another I'm enjoying at the moment!


----------



## Lanny

NOW! For something completely different & maybe TOO much out of the ordinary! If so, I apologise.

A few years ago this Chinese formal traditional Mandarin TV drama from China was doing the rounds around the world on the internet & attracted a LOT of viewers, all nationalities from French, Dutch, German; you name it! The legend of Zhen Haun or the much truncated netflix version, due to it’s popularity, Empresses in The Palace. That made a huge star of the actreess Sun Li. An Imperial court drama set in the Ching dynasty.

This is the opening & closing theme songs played during each of the 76 episodes. If you like it I’ve posted the link for each of the seperate tracks! Apologies that it’s written in Chinese!

Opening titles of each episode






Closing titles of each episode







The Legend of Zhen Haun or Empresses in the Palace youtube videos

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEo44Xh4KyUHiV-tyfTvV5aAv5YfphqNi

I also have tranlations of the theme songs if you’re interested!


----------



## Lanny

Continuing the something different theme! The actress Sun Li went on to do another hugely popular drama The Legend of Mi Yue set in the much more ancient Warring States era before there was a unified China & there were 6 states & their kings: more than 1000 years BC. About China’s first state’s woman. A lowly princess from the Chu state who married into the Qin (pronouced chin) state that eventually conquered all 6 states & her grandson became the first Emperor!

These are the 3 opening & closing theme songs shown with each of the 81 episodes. If you like it, there is also a link for each of the sepearate tracks. Apologies, also in Chinese!

Opening titles of each episode






Closing titles of each episode (before becoming The *Empress)






Closing titles of each episode (after becoming The *Empress)






The Legend of Mi Yue soundtrack youtube videos

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4U9STbe5zoLyDFUxIkcxg3uoztLib87q

I have a translation for the middle song if you’re interested.

Editited to add:- Oops! It’s so ingrained, it should of course be *Queen as there was no Emperor & Empress YET!


----------



## Wirrallass

Another wonderful & emotional song from their 1983 re-union London Concert

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Compilation of 20 of their hit songs at their re-union concert 1983.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Compilation of 20 of their hit songs at their re-union concert 1983.
> 
> WL



Nice mix of tracks there: soothing, rock n’roll & soulful! Lovely keyboard piece near the end too!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Loved that

Mathew Ball (The Boogie Woogie kid) now teaches Boogie Woogie on line:
www.boogiewoogie.com

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's something I think might amuse you





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....and maybe this too?





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww bless!
Wow! What a drummer!
Such incredible talent from three year old Russian boy. Amazing. You're never to young to learn.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lovely to hear his mellow voice again

WL


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



I have this in my Jukebox collection but, never saw the artist & didn’t know what she looked like before! So, thanks @WHT, for posting this!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Enjoyed that! Very catchy chorus!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



The chorus makes think of Judy Garland in Meet Me in St Louis where she did a different song & dance number to “Skip To My Lou”


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourite songs.

WL


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Enjoyed that too! Just a wee bit begore my time: born the tail end of 1971 & don’t remember much, if any, of the music!

So, the 70’s ISN’T just disco & ABBA, then?


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Interesting to see that! I only know this song from the soundtrack of the film The Full Monty.


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Loved that
> 
> Mathew Ball (The Boogie Woogie kid) now teaches Boogie Woogie on line:
> www.boogiewoogie.com
> 
> WL



You sure LOVE your Boogie Woogie!

Was that your era @wirralass? Rock n’ Roll?


----------



## Wirrallass

A wistful heartwrenching song by Phil Everly which he released as a single following the split with Don.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Here's something that I think might amuse you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



Oh! They had fun doing doing that! Who’s says classical music is all high brow stuff!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Aww bless!
> Wow! What a drummer!
> Such incredible talent from three year old Russian boy. Amazing. You're never to young to learn.
> 
> WL



He REALLY got going once he’d dropped his drumstick! SUCH a wee character!


----------



## Wirrallass

Loved that. One of my favourite D.C.5 songs.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Lovely to hear his mellow voice again
> 
> WL



MY WORD! That’s a MELLOW voice!

HOW did I miss THIS artist from the Jukebox era?


wirralass said:


> One of my favourite songs.
> 
> WL



Ooh! More please, @wirralass!

I can’t believe it! Never came across him before! Shock emoji


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great song to dance to,

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Swoon over this then @Lanny
I loved the era I grew up in.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Loved that. One of my favourite D.C.5 songs.
> 
> WL



Really enjoyed that one!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Another great song to dance to,
> 
> WL



Know THIS one, of course, but, NEVER seen this before!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Swoon over this then @Lanny
> I loved the era I grew up in.
> 
> WL



Aww! Swooning! I discovered a new, to me, artist! Thanks @wiiralass! Move over a bit Dean Martin & make space for Pat Boone!

What decade did he sing in? Was it the 50’s?


----------



## Wirrallass

There's no stopping me now @Lanny, I'm sure on a nostalgic journey tonight
Glad you're enjoying one of my favourite artists.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dont stop swooning yet @Lanny, here's another great song from the gorgeous man himself

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> There's no stopping me now @Lanny, I'm sure on a nostalgic journey tonight
> Glad you're enjoying one of my favourite artists.
> 
> WL



I WOULDN’T mind being his! Oops Is that TOO much info?


----------



## Wirrallass

Not TMI at all @Lanny, its allowed but I think he's aged somewhat since releasing that song!! He's already spoken for, as I write loosely in the present tense, to his lovely wife Shirley.






What do you think of this song then?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Aww! Swooning! I discovered a new, to me, artist! Thanks @wiiralass! Move over a bit Dean Martin & make space for Pat Boone!
> 
> What decade did he sing in? Was it the 50’s?


Yes 50's and onward.
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Not TMI at all @Lanny, its allowed but I think he's aged somewhat since releasing that song!! He's already spoken for, as I write loosely in the present tense, to his lovely wife Shirley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this song then?
> 
> WL



Aww! Their voices blend perfectly together!


----------



## Lanny

Ok, maybe the mandarin stuff earlier was TOO much!

How about some music from the Japanese animation studio, which has now sadly disbanded after the retirement of both the founding directors, Studio Ghibli. Without the Japanese lyrics so, you can enjoy the music itself!






Edited to add:- Oops! Apologies it seems you have to ACTUALLY go to the youtube site to see this!


----------



## Wirrallass

Penultimate song from Pat Bloom...





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last of Pat Boones beautiful songs for now.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Couldn't resist this just for a bit of fun you understand!!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Couldn't resist this just for a bit of fun you understand!!
> 
> WL



Catchy but, boy! He’s clueless, isn’t he?


----------



## dirtydancing24

*Promises I Can't Keep (Official Video) - Mike Shinoda*

*(he sang with linkin park)*


----------



## Wirrallass

dirtydancing24 said:


> *Promises I Can't Keep (Official Video) - Mike Shinoda*
> 
> *(he sang with linkin park)*


@dirtydancing24 ~ the video isn't showing!

WL


----------



## dirtydancing24

Sorry can't get it to work


----------



## Wirrallass

Ok hang on a minute....
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@dirtydancing24 ~ here it is....





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry folks I'm listening to Fats Domino ~ again!





WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Sorry folks I'm listening to Fats Domino ~ again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



That’s ok! That’s the soundtrack of your youth!


----------



## Wirrallass

I would have loved to have seen Michael Crawford star in Phantom of the Opera but alas the opportunity evaded me at that time. Instead I have a CD and DVD to keep me amused!

Hope you enjoy this folks!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another of Andrew Lloyd Webber wonderful musical achievements...





Love Alfie Bowe singing this ~ goose bumps!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I would have loved to have seen Michael Crawford star in Phantom of the Opera but alas the opportunity evaded me at that time. Instead I have a CD and DVD to keep me amused!
> 
> Hope you enjoy this folks!
> 
> WL



By the time I saw it in 1992 it was the actor who played Billy in Bread, I forget his name & it just happened to be the understudy Lisa Hall as it was a night off for the principal. I booked it a year and a half before for my 21st. birthday. And being on my own, got a really good seat. Smack bang in the middle of the 5th. row very close to the stage!

I’ll never forget that magical night & performance. The crashing chanderlier was a shock! But, being asthmatic, I was choking from the dry ice fumes coming off the very close stage with the boat crossing the underground lake!

I bought the CD of the original cast recording with Sarah Brightman & Michael Crawford & a plain black mug, plain until filled with a hot beverage when the phantom’s white mask magically appeared & eventually disappeared again when cool. Hob nobbing in a very fancy floor length formal gown, I’d bought especially, sipping champagne during the intermission! Aww! I remember it well!


----------



## WHT

Never seen this film but love this track...


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> I have this in my Jukebox collection but, never saw the artist & didn’t know what she looked like before! So, thanks @WHT, for posting this!


your welcome!


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> Never seen this film but love this track...


I love this track too thanks.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Respect.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Can't sleep so dug out one of my favourite Elvis songs...





I love this ~ always have, always will  Well I can dream can't I ~  that is if sleep will won't prevail!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Eric Clapton wrote this touching emotional song in 1991 following the untimely tragic death of his 5yr old son Conor. RIP little boy.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I saw The Animals, led by Eric Burdon, perform in 1964 at the Liverpool Empire amongst other great up & coming star studded names ~ it was a fabulous evening.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Neil is such an amazing Diamond imho ~ an iconic vocalist and performer ~ age doesn't seem to hold him back but he just improves more and more his ability to ever draw in his multitude of fans. Carry on singing Neil, we love you.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Being diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease in Jan 2018 is what he's repayed with for a life time of entertaining his ardent fans ~ how sad is that? 

I will continue to listen to all of his memorable songs which have lifted my spirits and brought many hours of enjoyment into my life. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A young Rod Stewart strutting his stuff!......

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.....and a mature Rod Stewart

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ending my contribution today on an oldie happy note but no doubt will be back later on!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just listening to this golden oldie (1960) before heading off to the land of nod

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon you music lovers ~ kicking off today with the Bee Gees....





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lump in my throat when I hear this!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Beautifully sung. Long time since I heard this vocalist.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1977

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Ending my contribution today on an oldie happy note but no doubt will be back later on!
> 
> WL



Oh gawd not Max Bygraves WL! Lol (could have been worse...that toothbrush song!)


----------



## Wirrallass

I love listening to this song.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Oh gawd not Max Bygraves WL! Lol (could have been worse...that toothbrush song!)


Lol! Ooooooo! Errrrrrm! Ooopsy! Haha! Sorry Amigo I meant to post it on Ljc's thread coz she remembers Max from her childhood!!! 

Btw ~ kentishmaid posted the toothbrush song on Ljc's thread if you'd like to bicycle on over there to listen to it!

WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Lol! Ooooooo! Errrrrrm! Ooopsy! Haha! Sorry Amigo I meant to post it on Ljc's thread coz she remembers Max from her childhood!!!
> 
> Btw ~ kentishmaid posted the toothbrush song on Ljc's thread if you'd like to bicycle on over there to listen to it!
> 
> WL



Err...I’ll give it a miss thanks


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

2018

I can relate wholeheartedly to this emotionally beautiful song. Tears in my eyes.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loved him singing this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! Truly devine. Barcelona was written by Freddie Mercury and Montserrat Caballé.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1986

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing!

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


Love this woman. Should be more successful than what she is. Seriously underated artist. Adele and Emile Sande equal in sense of talent...!?


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Carolina Esmarelda van see Leeuw is a Dutch pop & jazz singer.

Amazing voice ~ I like her and this song.

For @Lanny ~ hope you feel better soon.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a great song from 1977 off the track album of the musical Evita. It's based on Eva Peron's last speech. She knew she was ill with cancer and is saying goodbye to a crowd. A few days later, she died.
I like Julie Covington's version. It's chilling ~ stunning and beautiful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving Caro Emerald

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.....and it's good night (Morning!) from me ~sleep well folks!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This song went to number 5 in the UK charts 1963

I can relate to this.

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


love this tune. Reminds me of time was made homeless. Never to forget, ever!


----------



## Wirrallass

Nice easy listening for this time of night.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of the greatest songs ever written and sung with passion by an amazing artiste.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This beautiful song has received to date an incredible 1,061,379,359 views  on line. How amazing is that?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

tune never fails to bring tears to my eyes...


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


BOSS!!!!! BIG TIME!!!!  BIG BOB KING OF REGGAE!


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

1959

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

love this.....


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

1965


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

FOREVER THE 96!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this version

WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Revolution


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Eric Clapton — Revolution


Loving this @Contused


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

I never tire of listening to Chester See

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Hopefully this will send me off to sleep so I'll bid everyone goodnight ~ sweet dreams

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

I'm feeling a tipsy classical tonight

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I didn't think I would but I actually like this.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aha! I thought this would wake me up just before I went up the wooden hill
Well, it's different!!

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Mmm! Michael Buble

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Mmm! Michael Bublee
> 
> WL


slap him on a butty and eat him! LOL!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Hahahahahaha!!! That's it ~ I've erm deffinitly gone overboard with the wine tonight Going to crash into my pit now ~ goodnight all

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! That's it ~ I've deffinitly gone overboard with the wine tonight Going to crash into my pit now ~ goodnight all
> 
> WL


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Behind The Veil


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## WHT

Contused said:


> Jeff Beck — Behind The Veil


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

They're amazing together aren't they?

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nostalgic memories!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from Smokie for now.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving James singing this ~ again!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

It doesnt seem that long ago that Julian was just a slip of a kid!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving Katie's mellow voice.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Signing off now folks so bye for now!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wl


----------



## Wirrallass

This takes me back a few years

WĹ


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just beautiful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my heart-throbs back in the day ~ swoon swoon!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oooooooo! Loving his deep voice

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Mike Oldfield & Maggie Reilly — To France


----------



## Matt Cycle

The Barnsley nightingale with an achingly beautiful song about loss.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

Soul.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

400 children??? Haha!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bolero reminds me of Torville & Dean's interpretation on ice. I saw them skate to the Bolero in London back in the 1980's. It was a fabulous show.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sexxxxy!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

MmmmmMmmmm!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm listening to Etta ~ again
She was an amazing woman imo and contributed enormously to the music industry with her beautiful voice and songs.x

Last one from moi this evening.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Scott Joplin — The Entertainer


----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


>


I'm liking this @Matt ~ thanks

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Scott Joplin — The Entertainer


Of course it goes without saying that I absolutely lurve this @Contused ~ thanks

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm sorry I hogged this thread yesterday folks. I was experiencing a horrible off day but found the music here helped me through a few miserable hours so thank you all. Pleased to say I'm back on form this evening
Wirralass. x


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I saw the Beatles live back in the 60's before they took flight across the pond to the big apple! Fabulous evening!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow this takes me back!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A tad different to that which we post here but I think it's worthy of watching.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Tears in my eyes listening to the last surviving Bee Gee x

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

I love their version.

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

1955

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1957

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1952

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me ~ night night sleep tight.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Whhaaats all this about?

***500 Internal Server Error.*
Sorry something went wrong**
*
Is this a Scam or has this thread been hijacked?
*
A high percentage of this thread has this Server information on them.

@Northerner can you make head or tail of this plz?

WL


----------



## Northerner

Might just be something to do with the large number of videos on each page of the thread, causing download errors/timeouts - it takes quite a while to load on my laptop and I'm on a fast Virgin connection,


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Might just be something to do with the large number of videos on each page of the thread, causing download errors/timeouts - it takes quite a while to load on my laptop and I'm on a fast Virgin connection,


Thanks Northie. I noticed that it wasn't just this thread either, there were quite a few others too ~ but all's back to normal now.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sweet.

WL


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> I'm feeling a tipsy classical tonight
> 
> WL


@wirralass Love this. Also no 20 used at the end of Amadeus if you saw it


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> @wirralass Love this. Also no 20 used at the end of Amadeus if you saw it


Hi @Sally. To listen to the whole works check out the following link. It's 2hrs 37mins long:~
http://www.free-video-footage.com
Enjoy

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1982

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1976

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1971
Popular with the kids at that time

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1987

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I didn't know Bruce Willis could sing!

WL


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Hi @Sally. To listen to the whole works check out the following link. It's 2hrs 37mins long:~
> http://www.free-video-footage.com
> Enjoy
> 
> WL


Thanks @wirralass. Is it no 20 or 21? I can’t figure out how to use this site? I have all of Mozart concertos on a box set somewhere


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> Thanks @wirralass. Is it no 20 or 21? I can’t figure out how to use this site? I have all of Mozart concertos on a box set somewhere


As far as I know It's 1 ~ 20 Sally. Just tap on the link to listen to it ~ or alternatively copy the link to your device. 
Good luck & happy listening

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

She was known as Miss Dynamite back in the 60's ~ and she was just that

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh yeah!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Live in Law Vegas USA 2006
(Autumn Leaves)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1982

....and its goodnight/morning from me too! Sweet dreams all

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Powerful. Emotional. Goose bumps. Tears in my eyes.

WL
*Edited to add Emotional.*


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is heart wrenching but nevertheless it's what is happening in our world today..

WL


----------



## WHT

@wirralass yes and unfortunately the powers that be are letting perps walk free!...and child sex abusers too at the blink of an eye! Makes you question who is sitting on the bench!


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Nick Jones said:


>


Whooa Whooa Mr Jones! I tapped on the video to listen to the song not realising the volume on my device was set at full ~ the song began and I almost jumped out of me bed head first  Having not heard the song before I didn't know the beginning was so ruddy NOISY & LOUD!  I think me ear drums have burst

WL


----------



## Nick Jones

wirralass said:


> Whooa Whooa Mr Jones! I tapped on the video to listen to the song not realising the volume on my device was set at full ~ the song began and I almost jumped out of me bed head first  Having not heard the song before I didn't know the beginning was so ruddy NOISY & LOUD!  I think me ear drums have burst
> 
> WL


Awww Nooooo really sorry WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nick Jones said:


> Awww Nooooo really sorry WL


Ah don't be sorry Nick ~ I was only jesting notwithstanding there was an element of truth in my post lol  ~ I wrote in a humourous vein and had hoped you would have read it in the same vein Now you can sleep well tonight

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks. Now which platform is that train coming into?......






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

......and Eric Clapton's version of the same song.....





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> @wirralass yes and unfortunately the powers that be are letting perps walk free!...and child sex abusers too at the blink of an eye! Makes you question who is sitting on the bench!


I totally agree WHT. Only today has it been reported that twenty men have been found guilty of being part of a grooming gang that raped and abused fifteen vulnerable girls as young as 11yrs. I won't add further on this music thread and I ask please that no-one else comments either. Thanks folks.

The heart wrenching Dear Mr Jesus video should be shown publicly IMHO ~ on the television ~ and the media ~ anywhere.

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks. Now which platform is that train coming into?......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


AWESOMEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this ~ sooo relaxing

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this too.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving the Blues tonight.

WL


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Wirrallass

For @Nick Jones 





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nick Jones said:


>


This won't play Nick! Can you delete it and re-post it a again pretty please!

WL


----------



## Nick Jones

Hopefully this one works I prefer the kraftwork original!


----------



## Wirrallass

Another one for @Nick Jones ~ enjoy.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nick Jones said:


> Hopefully this one works I prefer the kraftwork original!


Will you delete the other one then Nick. Thanks

WL


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this,

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I'm off to my bed now but in the meantime I leave you with this.....





Soothing chillax music!

WL
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


>


Thanks for sharing this Matt.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


>


Wow! I loved that WHT Thanks. Not seen or heard that before.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Some different from Eric.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Dave W

Can't post a Youtube or whatever link, but I'm listening to Nana Mouskouri & Mikis Hadjidakis on an ancient cassette tape that I'm digistising to MP3. It includes the original "Never on a Sunday" though in Greek.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Dave W.  Here's the link you need which includes Never on a Sunday. Copy the link to your device.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvMrG-RxIND1JbGL6JfhD9BF5Hm43cGlg

WL


----------



## Andy HB




----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


>


I like this Andy, thanks for sharing.

PS. Btw your thread St Bedeia has received over 1m views ~ just in case you haven't visited there lately! Thats good going isnt it?

WL


----------



## Andy HB

wirralass said:


> I like this Andy, thanks for sharing.
> 
> PS. Btw your thread St Bedeia has received over 1m views ~ just in case you haven't visited there lately! Thats good going isnt it?
> 
> WL



Yep, not bad going ..... El Presidente was quite pleased! 

And how about this (Haven't seen any Gerry Rafferty on this thread yet ... but it is quite long itself!):


----------



## Andy HB

And one last one (for now):


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Dave W

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> And one last one (for now):


I love Peter Gabriel and love this song
Good to see you posting here Andy ~ bring some more of your favourite music & songs with you next time you visit this thread yes?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Andy HB 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Elvis sang this on his last concert tour ~ its emotional ~ choked up listening to it ~ but there again my bladder has always been too near my eyes!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me. Sweet dreams everyone!

WL


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Crosstown Traffic


----------



## Wirrallass

I lurve Don Wiliams

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I can't shake off the sound of the blues ~ I'm  hooked on it

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


>


Loved this WHT. Thanks.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nothing but the best from Albert Ammons.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Nick Jones 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me ~ night night sweet dreams!

WL


----------



## Dave W

.


----------



## Contused

J S Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1 - 4 (English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten)


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Andy HB

wirralass said:


> For @Nick Jones
> 
> WL


Nah! This one is the TRUE version.


----------



## Matt Cycle

14 minutes of magic from Knebworth in the long hot summer of '76.


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


> 14 minutes of magic from Knebworth in the long hot summer of '76.


Matt the video isn't showing anything. Message says watch it on YouTube.

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

wirralass said:


> Matt the video isn't showing anything. Message says watch it on YouTube.
> 
> WL



That's a bummer, it's the best version.  If you click on the youtube underlined bit it just takes you to youtube and plays it anyway.


----------



## Wirrallass

Will this do Matt?

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

wirralass said:


> Is this the right one @Matt Cycle?
> 
> WL



I think that's a studio version, it's only 9 minutes.  The Knebworth one is 14 minutes with the best footage.  All you have to do is click 'watch this video in youtube' and it plays it in youtube.  The video owner has disabled it playing on other sites apart from youtube.  Most people posting on this thread get all their videos from youtube anyway.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Matt Cycle
This is a full version Matt ~ Tennessee 2003

For the benefit of other posters 
.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooooops! Dizzy me I didn't post the video





(13:11mins)

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

The classic Lynyrd Skynyrd line up was involved in a plane crash in 1977 killing lead singer Ronnie Van Zant, guitarist Steve Gaines and backing singer Cassie Gaines along with the tour manager and flight staff, other band members were injured.  After this the rest of the group disbanded.  They reformed 10 years later but over the years it's whittled down and there's only Gary Rossington from the classic line up left.


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing emotional version by Justin.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm  warming to Tim McGraw.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this song. Nostalgic.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Didn't think I'd like this 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sweet music to my ears!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

......and Mungo Jerry's version 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Summertime sadness.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WOW! WOW!  WOW!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A total change of music and tempo ~ I love listening to this as I'm drifting off to sleep.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this too ~ again!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sir Anthony Hopkins composed this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me tonight folks.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone ~ first one from me today.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this

WL


----------



## Ingressus

Love this ups carnt do it


----------



## Ingressus

I did it yey


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> I did it yey


Who's a clever boy then? Haha!

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For Nick Jones 




Goodness, digging deep in the archives now!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Nick Jones ~ you wanted brass ~ will this do you?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm really loving this ~ relaxing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this too. Mesmerising imo.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving Acker Bilk tonight!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The amazing late Errol Brown.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love Willy Nelson's version of this song too. In fact Willy may have composed this song tho I'm not sure.

That's it folks I'm away for some well needed sleep now.
Nighty night, sweet dreams.

WL


----------



## Contused

Republica — Holly


----------



## Wirrallass

This takes me back to the 70's

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wonderful to see ABBA's re-union after 30years.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me ~ now for a cuppa before bed!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Fabulous isolations


----------



## Seabreeze

Turn it up, turn it up
Louder, LOUDER!






La da di da da daaaa


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

walk without rhythm and it won't attract the one...


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Catch The Rainbow


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Brilliant in concert


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> I never tire of listening to Chester See
> 
> WL


Fistbump!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

I love this 

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

I love this man!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


>


Love this WHT thanks

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm going to sleep walk out of here to catch some shut-eye ~ nighty night folks!

Over to you WHT....

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

Just bought skin's acoustic album - fabulous
every hair stands up!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Love Shack baby!


----------



## Seabreeze

your surreptitious glancing, the way you crack a smile.....


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Seabreeze

and it all breaks down in the role reversal but the muse in my head she's universal....
Kind of buzz lasts for days.....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this 
WL


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Over The Rainbow


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## KARNAK

Still Radio 2 .


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


Went to see these live in Brighton. Absolutely fabulous.....love 'em.


----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


> Went to see these live in Brighton. Absolutely fabulous.....love 'em.


Seen them twice - phenomenal! Would love to be up there doing it with them!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## WHT




----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze

Don't stop - innerpartysystem  
amazing dance competition routine


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

....goodnight been a blast!


----------



## Seabreeze

G'day!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Ingressus




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

An oldie but nevertheless a golden oldie!
Going back a number of years I love her singing An Old Fashioned Millionaire

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1977

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1971

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1966
Why is he wearing his pj's?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1976

I love this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1978
Loving this
I think the original was sung by Paul Anka

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1976

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

At this minute I'm listening to.....




I love their version of this song.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Then I'm going to listen to ......




Again!
I can relate to this song!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this ~ and the photo's are amazing too

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another version of El Concur Pasa ~ loving the scenery too

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm leaning more to instrumental melodies atm ~ I suppose I'll grow out if it sometime!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Time now for a coffee methinks

WL


----------



## Contused

Roxette — Soul Deep


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Roxette — Soul Deep


Just the ticket to liven up this thread @Contused 
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Seabreeze

Bad moon rising - Creedence Clearwater


----------



## Wirrallass

You've started something now @Seabreeze

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

It's just a jump to the left - and a step to the riiiiiIIIIIiiiiggghtt


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

You hear laughter cracking through the walls


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Fabulous

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another favourite of mine

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This takes me back to my teenage years

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Catchy tune from the 60's

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I prefer this faster version of the song

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A legend on his own right.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well, after a night of insomnia I take my leave of you to grab a bite to eat and a coffee ~ then head up the wooden hill to hit the sack.....in the hope that sleep will overcome me (Wishful thinking!)
Night good morning folks

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh and one last thing.......





WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


....that was one I'd forgotten! WOW!


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


that is an oldie tooooooooooooo! lol!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

wouldn't listen to ABBA but bought Cher's version of album.


----------



## WHT

this is my tune....


----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

The Smashing Pumpkins — 1979


----------



## WHT

Contused said:


> The Smashing Pumpkins — 1979
> FUN TIMESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

use to be a good one to get the whole pub singing.....those were the days!


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


> that is an oldie tooooooooooooo! lol!



I drag lots of old stuff out - eclectic tastes!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

TEQUILA!


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


> TEQUILA!


yeah no forgetting that in a hurry.....I was out on town for 8pm and home by bloody 8.45pm drunk as a skunk and fell off a bar stool!  never touched the stuff since I might add! LOL!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze

I'm hot, sticky sweet, from my head to my feet

Do you take sugar?  one lump or two?!  

Fantastic in concert


----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze

STOP RIGHT THERE! I gotta know right now! 






Great concert...


----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze

@WHT


----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT

There is plenty of time I get fed up of listening to same old same old when I'm looking for something to 'smash' the mood I'm in. So seabreeze you are a breath of fresh air when it comes to rock!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


> There is plenty of time I get fed up of listening to same old same old when I'm looking for something to 'smash' the mood I'm in. So seabreeze you are a breath of fresh air when it comes to rock!



thanks WHT and likewise. 

Music is the elixir of life!  No music - no life! 
Rock on!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Lanny

Now I have to admit that I’d never heard of Ariana Grande before the Manchester attack!

I have quite a few family members living in the Manchester area, including my favourite sister that just passed away at the end of June 2018, & there were a few scary days during, & after, the attack!

I just watched her on the BBC, iPlayer, with Davina McCall & I think, Davina, put it aptly when she said that the British people have taken Ariana Grande to their hearts because she was so brave to come back to Manchester so soon afterwards!

I have to admit that most of her music isn’t “my cup of tea” but, I think this track is very opposite to a lot of people living in this frantic, fast paced, life in the 21st. century.  I learnt, from Davina’s interview, that Ariana Grande suffers from anxiety attacks & that’s what the song is about!

I may not like most of her music but, I DO respect her for her behaviour in the immediate aftermath, & since, of the Manchester attack & her bravery in coming back to perform so soon after!





 Ariana Grande Breathing


----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana — Can't You Hear Me Knocking


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Same as it ever was...


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

she's filing her nails while they're dragging the lake


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



I REALLY loved that! I haven’t seen this particular performance before! The prolonged dancing under the spotlight was fab! I always notice that he only moonwalks to the left & have never seen him moonwalk to the right! He was very well known to spend hours & hours rehearsing his dance moves & that must have been the way he practiced it! I love the way he spun around & stopped on the tips of his toes: defying gravity! For a split second, at any rate!

It always amuses me when I see other people doing the moonwalk as they mostly do it the other way round: to the right! Graham Swan did it to the right in his Thriller themed Cha Cha Cha dance on Strictly’s Halloween show last Saturday!


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


Use to work a very boring job; this would come on the radio and I'd sing it as loud as possible........lol!


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


Film 'About a boy'


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris.
Recorded live at the Gibson Ampitheartre L.A. 28 June 2006.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


>


I can tell you & I are a generation apart Matt!!! Pray tell where did you find this??

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


I love this 

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

wirralass said:


> I can tell you & I are a generation apart Matt!!! Pray tell where did you find this??
> 
> WL



I thought everyone had heard of AC/DC?  One of the biggest rock bands of the last few decades.  Original lead singer Bon Scott died in 1980 after choking on his own vomit and was replaced by Brian Johnson who started going deaf in recent years.  Rhythm guitarist Malcolm Young died in 2017 after suffering from dementia.

Here's Bon on vocals.





Brian on vocals.


----------



## Seabreeze

Matt Cycle said:


> Here's Bon on vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian on vocals.



de da de da de do doo - Angus!


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


> I thought everyone had heard of AC/DC?  One of the biggest rock bands of the last few decades.  Original lead singer Bon Scott died in 1980 after choking on his own vomit and was replaced by Brian Johnson who started going deaf in recent years.  Rhythm guitarist Malcolm Young died in 2017 after suffering from dementia.
> 
> Here's Bon on vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian on vocals.


I'd heard of them but their music didn't really appeal to me at the time but thanks for posting these videos anyway Matt.

WL


----------



## Lanny

I only discovered this today as I heard it playing on Classic FM but, I love it! The Victorian Kitchen Garden.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

the slower acoustic version is good too


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


>


I'm trying to Matt .....I'm trying

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Lanny 





I actually like this

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Just beautiful

WL


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


> the slower acoustic version is good too


he's the guy in the advert......?
Lenny soeone....oops! His name is LEMMY!


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Lovely, what an amazing voice

WL


----------



## WHT

Geezus, feel like I want to just walk out the door to a club......and get blasted and get home at a ridiculous hour! After the chippy!  Gone are the days of partying and drinking!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Ohhh! That one took me back at bit! Made me roar with laughter! I loved The London Boys! I still remembered every word! The reason I was laughing is because I now realise how cheesy they were! My family, brother, sister & nephews, all teased me for liking them & thought they were really cheesy, my nephew’s words! Seeing them in their outfits dancing away I CAN actually see their point but, MY word would be camp! But, I STILL remembered all the words! Ahh! Some of the crazy stuff I loved in my youth!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Loved that! Their best song, I think! This music video REALLY stood out from the crowd at the time & still stands up very well now. All except the state of the art, then, & very outdated, now, computer!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



That was lovely! There’s so much tenderness in his voice as he sings “all”! The black & white video was perfect as it really makes skintones look so beautiful! But, I also liked the final coloured shot as I could see the gorgeous backdrop view!


----------



## Lanny

I have this in my iTunes library & also heard this on Classic FM today! It’s a big favourite in the Classic FM Hall of Fame: The Lark Ascending.






Oops! Looking at the time, I should say I heard this yesterday on Classic FM!

I’m sleeping at odd times at the moment as I’m down with yet another cold & my asrhma is making breathing laboured: so, sleep when I can!


----------



## Lanny

I also have this in my iTunes library & heard it on Classic FM yesterday! I have to be in the mood to listen to the Brogue composers as I find they can be a bit heavy going. But, this is one of the lighter pieces rhat I like a lot: Handel’s Water Music.






Of all the videos that came up on my YouTube search this one stood out! The lovely period costumes & The Minuette being danced so beautifully by the dancers!

It was by Royal Commission & composed in 1717 for a royal boating party on The Thames: royal courtiers & musicians on royal barges at night!


----------



## Lanny

And of course Handel’s Music for The Royal Fireworks is very often paired with his Water Music!






Also by Royal Commission & composed in 1749 to mark the celebrations of the end of the war with France! A firewoks display seen by 12000 people in London!


----------



## Lanny

Ohh! I need to calm things down, a bit, after all those Royal fanfares!

So, here’s a favourite waltz of mine by Johann Strauss Morning Papers.






Again this video stood out from my YouTube search with the dancers dancing this!

I’ve been to both the great cities of Austria, Saltzburg & Vienna!

In Saltzburg it’s all about Mozart, which I have to be in the mood for as he can be the heaviest, for me, of all the Brogue Composers!

But, in Vienna it’s all about Johann Strauss & his Viennese Waltzes!

I know this one off by heart & hum it all the time, as I do with a lot of his waltzes, & have a private joke & laugh at myself if I’m doing it after midday & say “it’s too late for the Morning Papers”!

Talk about waking up all “bright eyed & bushy tailed”, alert, reading the morning papers at the breakfast table!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Ohhh! I loved that! The gentle, soothing instrumental with the lovely period picture postcards: makes me think of Victorian Christmas cards!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Just beautiful
> 
> WL





wirralass said:


> Lovely, what an amazing voice
> 
> WL



This is my favourite operatic aria & I have 5 different versions of this sung by different artists in my iTunes library. But, I don’t have either of these so, it was nice to hear them! Maria Callas’ version stood out to me straight away as it’s the softest voiced I’ve heard!


----------



## Seabreeze

Good morning!


----------



## Seabreeze

Seen them live - phenomenal.


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> Ohhh! That one took me back at bit! Made me roar with laughter! I loved The London Boys! I still remembered every word! The reason I was laughing is because I now realise how cheesy they were! My family, brother, sister & nephews, all teased me for liking them & thought they were really cheesy, my nephew’s words! Seeing them in their outfits dancing away I CAN actually see their point but, MY word would be camp! But, I STILL remembered all the words! Ahh! Some of the crazy stuff I loved in my youth!



Take me back to my days of going out at weekend to club Jody's. The night my male friend came out to me and was ''a little merry'' on 2 pints! lol! .... good memories.


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


> Seen them live - phenomenal.



Cried with laughter at the Film starring Whoopi Goldberg Jump'in Jack Flash! Still one of my favs.


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

total respect to this woman....tells it like it is! Seen her twice in concert. Twice she blew me away with her talent!


----------



## WHT

Seen Michelle Shocked in concert when she'd just brought out her album 'Captain Swing' - no post as ''not quite sure'' what she is about these days! But loved her song Anchorage from 'short sharp shocked' album. Bit of controversy around something to do with 'racism' so not wanting to promote anything to do with that. And that's my lot of seeing artists live! nope sorry not all.....I forgot....went to see Sam Bailey twice absolute cracker!


----------



## WHT

Amazing!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Je pourrais être Sunday girl


----------



## Seabreeze

Protege moi


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

If you'd have been there...


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Lump in my throat listening to this......

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...and tears in my eyes.

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

do you believe in rock and roll 
can music save your mortal soul


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


> Je pourrais être Sunday girl


got BLondie latest album - Polinator good album


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


> do you believe in rock and roll
> can music save your mortal soul


This reminds me of a friend I lost touch with.....and no way of getting in touch as she moved away. We went through college together; even went to a fab party she put on...and this song is Excellent ! As this was her fav tune as far as I knew...anyway that was then and this is NOW!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourites 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I could listen to this over & over again!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WOW! WOW! WOW! FANTASTIC ENERGY!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

An all time favourite.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Northerner....





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Smokie covered this song too.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The King himself.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me after another night of insomnia 
I've enjoyed a trip down memory lane tonight (morning!) and hope I haven't bored the younger folk too much whilst playing some of my favourite songs

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Found this at the bottom of my music box and just had to listen to it one more time

WL


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Aces High


----------



## Wirrallass

It really can't get any worse than this ~ ~ ~ can it?!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

......Haha! Oh yes it can

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well it's different 
Pease excuse my ignorance but pray tell what is this?
Is it a theme tune from a film?

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A great film ~ seen it many times.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



I love this! It was featured a lot on the TV show Ally McBeal, which I also loved!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> A great film ~ seen it many times.
> 
> WL



Oh I agree, the Rogers & Hammerstein musical numbers!

But, the Thai people HATED this film & was even banned from being shown in the country for a time! They hated seeing their beloved King being portrayed as a singing & dancing buffoon!

But, on the other hand, most of the Thai people liked the film Anna And The King although, officially the government, don't like the implications, from the film, that the King was in love with Anna.

I've seen both many times & appreciate their merits but, I'm not Thai!


----------



## Lanny

Speaking of which, here's the theme song from Anna And The King:-





  How Can I Not Love You.


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Very Interesting to hear this as I'd only heard/seen this as the opening titles of the 10 episodes TV mini series The 10th. Kingdom!

Edited to add:- Didn't realise it was an actual pop song!


----------



## Lanny

Speaking of which, here are those opening titles from The 10th. Kingdom:-


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



I remember this! Loved this song! Only Cher could make this video with all those sailors on a massive warship with those massive guns & that nude outfit! She was in her 50's when she made that music video: WASN'T growing older gracefully!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> It really can't get any worse than this ~ ~ ~ can it?!
> 
> WL





wirralass said:


> ......Haha! Oh yes it can
> 
> WL



CRIKEY!!! You surprise me @wirralass! Shock emoji! I wouldn't have thought you'd like Crazy Frog! Can't stand it: it's SO annoying! But, it makes me laugh to think that YOU like it!


----------



## Lanny

I'm watching old episodes of Stargate Atlantis at the moment while I've been down with yet another Lower Respiratory Tract Infection the last 2 days, third day now & almost recovered, & thought I'd post the quite classically themed, with orchestra, opening titles theme.





 Stargate Atlantis Theme.


----------



## Lanny

Lanny said:


> CRIKEY!!! You surprise me @wirralass! Shock emoji! I wouldn't have thought you'd like Crazy Frog! Can't stand it: it's SO annoying! But, it makes me laugh to think that YOU like it!



OK! I watched the first video & roared with laughter, thinking of you @wirralass but, couldn't make it through the 2nd. one: can only suspend the annoyance for SO long!


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> Very Interesting to hear this as I'd only heard/seen this as the opening titles of the 10 episodes TV mini series The 10th. Kingdom!
> 
> Edited to add:- Didn't realise it was an actual pop song!


Well looks like we're both finding out as NEVER knew it was used for tv mini series; always known it as a pop song! LOL!  now going to look the series up!


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> Speaking of which, here are those opening titles from The 10th. Kingdom:-


 love anything sci-fi .....


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> I remember this! Loved this song! Only Cher could make this video with all those sailors on a massive warship with those massive guns & that nude outfit! She was in her 50's when she made that music video: WASN'T growing older gracefully!


Cher has new album out covering Abba songs; won't listen to abba version but bought the cher album; does an exceptional job singing!!!!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


> Well looks like we're both finding out as NEVER knew it was used for tv mini series; always known it as a pop song! LOL!  now going to look the series up!





WHT said:


> love anything sci-fi .....



Oh DO watch this! I highly recommend it! It was made in 2000 over 6 months of filming & across 7 European countries! One of Hallmark's greatest ever TV mini series. I have it on DVD & it hasn't dated at all! About a modern day girl from New York stepping through a magic mirror in Central Park to the magical 9 kingdoms of the Fairytale world: Central Park is christened the 10th. Kingdom by the trolls who landed there!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Ahhh! She's in the new Mamma Mia film. Have yet to see it: waiting for it to come out on iTunes!


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> Ahhh! She's in the new Mamma Mia film. Have yet to see it: waiting for it to come out on iTunes!


I've not seen it yet either; didn't rate the first one but this one think I would actually watch. Not a fan of musicals...but some creep through..lol!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> CRIKEY!!! You surprise me @wirralass! Shock emoji! I wouldn't have thought you'd like Crazy Frog! Can't stand it: it's SO annoying! But, it makes me laugh to think that YOU like it!


Aha! I didnt say I like Crazy Frog @Lanny ~ I loathe the blumin song! It was the divil inside me that prompted me to post it just for the fun of it!! Most of the kiddies went mad for CF back then but hang their heads in shame now haha!
Glad you had a laugh at my expense tho! Laughter is a good tonic

WL


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Aces High


----------



## Matt Cycle

Contused said:


> Iron Maiden — Aces High



We had this yesterday!   Don't worry, I've probably posted things more than once - not two days running though.


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Revelations


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another great Sheffield band.  Don't think there is a 1B Lydgate Lane.  Fantastic video - went to a few parties like this in my younger days (perhaps not quite as bad).


----------



## Wirrallass

I think this is both amazing and beautiful.
Edited to add:~
Does anyone know the name of the instrument she's playing?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another delightful performance from Katica illenyi.

WL


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — Doctor Robert


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's something different ~ and surprisingly I'm liking this

https://www.amadeusmusic.ro ;

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Really catchy sounds from this quartet featuring Jive Bunny (Rock'n Roll Tribute)
..and I'm loving it!

WL


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This happened at Antwerp Central Station!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The King himself!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me for now.

WL


----------



## Lanny

Just heard this on Classic FM & find the guitar with a full orchestra combination works very well! Joaquin Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez.






Oh! PS: if the second movement sounds familiar it’s because it was played by the Brass Band in the film Brassed Off! But, that was an interpretation, as it were for a Brass Band, & this is how it should be played!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Really catchy sounds from this quartet featuring Jive Bunny (Rock'n Roll Tribute)
> ..and I'm loving it!
> 
> WL



Ohh, yes! Very catchy & unusual! Loved it!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I think this is both amazing and beautiful.
> 
> WL



Oh, my! That was unusual! Very haunting, ethereal & perfect for this piece! Loved it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Usually not my cup of tea but I'm loving this

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



This takes me back too: the 80’s; soundtrack of my youth! I remember this & the music video too!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Another delightful performance from Katica illenyi.
> 
> WL



Loved that too! I wonder what that instrument is that she plays?


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Here's something different to the norm ~ I'm liking this.
> 
> https://www.amadeusmusic.ro ;
> 
> WL



Very unusual! Classical music for the 21st. Century played with modern electric versions of classical instruments! Loved it!​


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Amazing!
> 
> WL



Wow! She was really giving it some welly! Such fast playing! Indeed amazing!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Usually not my cup of tea but I'm loving this
> 
> WL



Loved that too! Very intimate with him perched on the edge of her seat!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This happened at Antwerp Central Station!
> 
> WL



You know, I’m in two minds, & not sure, about these type of group performances in public places, the term escapes me at this time in the morning!

I’m not sure I would say it’s a nuisance exactly but, if I was rushing to catch a train, train stations seem to be favourite spots for these impromptu performances, I wouldn’t want these mass groups getting in my way or cause me to be late in any way!

Edited to add:-* Oh, just remembered; Flash Mob is the term!


----------



## Lanny

I’ve been watching old Judy Garland films & these are some of my favourite musical numbers!






 Merry Christmas - complete version from In the Good Old Summertime.





 I Don’t Care from In the Good Old Summertime.





 Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas from Meet Me In St. Louis.





  The Boy Next Door from Meet Me In St. Louis.





. The Trolley Song.


----------



## Wirrallass

I don't usually like classical music but the beautiful scenery therein made it more tolerable to my ears!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I don't usually like classical music but the beautiful scenery therein made it more tolerable to my ears!
> 
> WL



Beautiful video @wirralass!


----------



## Lanny

I posted this before, with a different video, after first seeing the latest Kenneth Brannagh film version of Murder On The Orient Express & said that video, with Audrey Tatou, didn’t really fit with what the song is about!

I’ve just found this one with clips from the film that’s fits in better! But, I should warn you of spoilers if you plan on watching this film & have yet to do so!

I DO now recommend it, after repeated watching since I bought the film on iTunes & it’s in my library now, that the cast of this film were absolutely brillant! The annoyingly bad Poirot as portrayed by Brannagh I can gloss over now but, I’ve been spoilt by the excellent portrayal of Poirot by David Suchet on TV over 25 years! In no other version on film or TV has the tragedy been brought home than in this film version! The epitome of which is expressed in this song.





 Never Forget Michelle Pfieffer.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

An oldie just for me!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Love this.
> 
> WL



Ohh! That sent chills through me! Loved it too!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> An oldie just for me!
> 
> WL



Ooohh! Very smooth! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lanny

This is a beautiful song I love from the animated Disney film Mulan! Reflection sung by Christina Aquilera.






Also, the instrumental version played very beautifully by Vanessa Mae as featured by the official soundtrack album from the film.






Edited to add:- *Oops! Posted the wrong video, the 2nd. one, but, have posted the correct one now. There were 2 very similar videos of Vanessa Mae: 1 playing this track & 1 a medley of instrumental pieces from the film!


----------



## Lanny

From one Vanessa to another one! Another favourite of mine from the animated Disney film Pochontas The Colours of the Wind sung by Vanessa Williams.


----------



## Lanny

AND another favourite from the animated Disney film The Hunchback of Notre Dame God Help the Outcasts sung by Bette Midler.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Love You Baby


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> This is a beautiful song I love from the animated Disney film Mulan! Reflection sung by Christina Aquilera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the instrumental version played very beautifully by Vanessa Mae as featured by the official soundtrack album from the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:- *Oops! Posted the wrong video, the 2nd. one, but, have posted the correct one now. There were 2 very similar videos of Vanessa Mae: 1 playing this track & 1 a medley of instrumental pieces from the film!


I loved the Vanessa Mae video. I recall her entering into the music industry when she was a mere child ~ or a tad older! I can't recall what she specifically played tho but I loved it. Anyone know?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I never thought I would like Mumford and Sons but I do like this song

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I loved the Vanessa Mae video. I recall her entering into the music industry when she was a mere child ~ or a tad older! I can't recall what she specifically played tho but I loved it. Anyone know?
> 
> WL



It was Toccato & Fugue which thanks to @Contused I now know is actually a piece for the church organ when he posted the video. I said I'd only heard that piece before on the violin by Vanessa Mae. I have this piece when I bought her first album when it came out & imported into my iTunes library later.






I also found this different version where she's accompanied by a church organ.






This was the video that @Contused posted a while ago.






I posted all 3 so, you can compare them!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Lanny
Dug this out. One of Vanessa's first appearances on British tv.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well this is different ~ I hadn't expected this ~ its beautiful. Shivers, hairs on arms!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



I bought this on CD as well when it came out & on the B side she also sang "I Feel Love". I will see if I can find it on youTube. Back in a mo!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> It was Toccato & Fugue which thanks to @Contused I now know is actually a piece for the church organ when he posted the video. I said I'd only heard that piece before on the violin by Vanessa Mae. I have this piece when I bought her first album when it came out & imported into my iTunes library later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Lanny
> 
> I also found this different version where she's accompanied by a church organ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the video that @Contused posted a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted all 3 so, you can compare them!


Thank you @Lanny I apprec
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Found it:- I Feel Love sung by Vanessa Mae.


It's not playing Lanny ~ just a circle going round & round!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Is this the one you mentioned @Lanny?

WL


----------



## Lanny

It's playing ok. Maybe try again? That circle usually means it buffering when your internet connection is fast enough!


wirralass said:


> Is this the one you mentioned @Lanny?
> 
> WL



Yes! Deleted the other one.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this song accompanied by beautiful flowers in time lapse

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Well this is different ~ I hadn't expected this ~ its beautiful
> 
> WL



This reminds me of the film Paradise Road based on a true story of British women in a Japanese WW2 POW camp who formed a voice orchestra to play classical pieces.

This is from the film the voice orchestra playing The New World Symphony by Dvorak.


----------



## Wirrallass

Just perfect

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a fantastic stress buster ~ I love it ~ so relaxing.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is a fantastic stress buster ~ I love it.
> 
> WL



Loved that! Very soothing!


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great performance from this amazing electric quartet

https://www.amadeusmusic.ro;

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I shall listen to this tonight in the hope that it will send me off to the land of nod!! So many sleepless nights lately ~ darn insomnia

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I shall listen to this tonight in the hope that it will send me off to the land of nod!! So many sleepless nights lately ~ darn insomnia
> 
> WL



If that's the case might I recomend this album, I bought ages ago, that has never failed to send me off to sleep. So much so that it took a long time to HEAR the whole album by rearranging the order of the tracks! Voices Of Tranquility. I believe that more volumes of the same kind of tracks were also released later. I think I posted this before some time ago & I've have another look to find it for you. Back in a mo.


----------



## Lanny

Here is the link for the playlist of all 20 tracks on the album. The beauty of this album is that whatever volume I play it at it can still send me to sleep. Why would you want to play at higher volumes? I hear you ask. Sometimes when I'm in a noisy city, when on holiday, it covers the sound of noisy traffic.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLztibBeZvE98wtJgQgi7f6MIfBuelwSSR

Here's the first track to give you a taster of the album.


----------



## Lanny

There's a second album, I also posted before, that played at any volume can send me to sleep. The Monument Valley Soundtrack from the iOS game Monument Valley. I can play this album in the background when reading a book without it distracting me too. Here's the link for all the tracks on the album.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLtsf8S8V4EYJYvl7R8oYhJOE40nZGgtA

And here's a track to give you a taster


----------



## Wirrallass

Same song as yesterday ~ different artiste. I rather like Dana's version too.
She was born in Belgium in 1965. Dana Winner is her stage name. I think I've already posted her singing ~ I'll go back a few pages to see if I can find my post.
Yes I did. She sang One  Moment in Time. I'll post it again.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dana sings this beautifully with pure emotion and feeling. Spell binding and hypnotic imho. It's a joy to listen to her mellow voice.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> There's a second album, I also posted before, that played at any volume can send me to sleep. The Monument Valley Soundtrack from the iOS game Monument Valley. I can play this album in the background when reading a book without it distracting me too. Here's the link for all the tracks on the album.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLtsf8S8V4EYJYvl7R8oYhJOE40nZGgtA
> 
> And here's a track to give you a taster


Thank you so much for the links @Lanny. I will copy them to my thread 'Relaxing Music for Insomniacs' in Off the Subject.

WL


----------



## Lanny

You're welcome @wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> You're welcome @wirralass


....and I will listen to them tonight ~ all digits crossed for a long nights sleep

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A tad heavy for this time of day but for those who liken to classical music then this excellent piece of music is to die for Enjoy.

WL


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


FIlms would be nothing without the soundtrack!


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT

Matt Cycle said:


>


BRILLIANT SONG!


----------



## Lanny

Whew! Wanted to post last night but, the forum was attacked by spambots! Things are back to normal on the forum now so, can finally post this!

This is by far my favourite song sung by Josh Groban. First appeared in an episode of Ally McBeal that REALLY launched his career. To Where You Are sung by Josh Groban.






I lost my favourite sister to cancer recently, end of June 2018, & I've been thinking of her more in the run up to Christmas! The first Christmas after a loss is REALLY tough: Christmas 2015 after losing mum to cancer in July 2015!

I find this song expresses that grief & loss in a kind of hopeful way that's comforting!


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautifully sung by Chester.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Whew! Wanted to post last night but, the forum was attacked by spambots! Things are back to normal on the forum now so, can finally post this!
> 
> This is by far my favourite song sung by Josh Groban. First appeared in an episode of Ally McBeal that REALLY launched his career. To Where You Are sung by Josh Groban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my favourite sister to cancer recently, end of June 2018, & I've been thinking of her more in the run up to Christmas! The first Christmas after a loss is REALLY tough: Christmas 2015 after losing mum to cancer in July 2015!
> 
> I find this song expresses that grief & loss in a kind of hopeful way that's comforting!






This is for you @Lanny as you think of your lost loved ones x

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is for you @Lanny as you think of your lost loved ones x
> 
> WL



Thanks, @wirralass!

Both losses were very sudden & fast so, huge shocks but, the shock of mum’s loss lessened the shock of my sister’s loss a little less!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Very soothing, as always with Enya! But, have you ever moticed that it’s very hard to make out the actual words she’s singing in all her songs. Not that that matters much as the combination of her gentle dulcet tones blends in so beautifully with the music!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @wirralass!
> 
> Both losses were very sudden & fast so, huge shocks but, the shock of mum’s loss lessened the shock of my sister’s loss a little less!


You're welcome. I understand where you're coming from Lanny. I found my mum's passing devasting and almost destroyed me but it did lessen the the shock a little when my dad passed away. The loss of my parents will always remain with me but many happy memories of both of them keep me going. Life is for living.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A beautiful rendition of Simon & Garfunkels famous song. I love this.

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> You're welcome. I understand where you're coming from Lanny. I found my mum's passing devasting and almost destroyed me but it did lessen the the shock a little when my dad passed away. The loss of my parents will always remain with me but many happy memories of both of them keep me going. Life is for living.
> 
> WL



Yes, life’s for living!

In tribute to my sister, I’m posting this song, a favourite from her collection of records from the jukebox era. Pretty Little Angel Eyes by Curtis Lee.


----------



## Lanny

AND this one also from her collection that always made me laugh! The Purple People Eater.






Edited to add:-* Found a clearer sounding video & changed it to that one! Couldn’t remember the artist at first & just searched the song title: seems a lot of people love spoofing this!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Yes, life’s for living!
> 
> In tribute to my sister, I’m posting this song, a favourite from her collection of records from the jukebox era. Pretty Little Angel Eyes by Curtis Lee.


I remember this Lanny, seems a long time ago now so thanks for the memory. There are a multitude of songs and pieces of music that ever remind me of those who were in my life and whose memories I treasure. Very comforting at times.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a new one to me!

http://velo.ly/w0zrjv

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This too!

http://vevo-Ly/PDfLxX

Licenced to YouTube 

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Last one for now from Jean-Michel Jarre.

http://jeanmicheljarre.com
Licencesd to YouTube 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Excellent theme composed and performed by Vangelis for the film Alexander ~ which captures the essence of the ancient world. Great film.

Licenced to YouTube

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Originally sung by The Diamonds in 1957 and revived 50years later in 2007.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?...

WL


----------



## Lanny

Now for something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT!

My family are from the New Territories in Hong Kong where the Hakka people settled. The Hakka people are most well known for their Mountain Songs & there was one very famous film made in 1960 called Third Sister Liu.

Respecting one’s elders is majorly important to all Chinese & your pecking order, as it were, is important & diffrenticated by a number. Brothers & sisters are numbered in order of the eldest down to the youngest. I’m the fourth sister in my family. My sister that passed away was the third sister.

My sister had a collection of vinyl records & among those was the soundtrack from that famous film Third Sister Liu & it was a private joke, in the family, that SHE was the third sister! She is very much in my thoughts now in the run up to my first Christmas after her loss.

I loved watching this film as a child as it’s all in Hakka when Cantonese was so universally spoken in Hong Kong, changing now to Mandarin post 1997. For once, the Cantonese speaking people in Hong Kong needed to read the subtitles when I didn’t!

This is the opening song to that film!






Unfortunately all the videos I found on youTube have the dialogue dubbed into Mandarin, ah well! The singing is still good & authentic!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Originally sung by The Diamonds in 1957 and revived 50years later in 2007.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?...
> 
> WL



50 years on & they STILL got it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me tonight. Sleep well my friends.

WL


----------



## Eddy Edson

Old Jonathon Richman tunes!


----------



## Wirrallass

A favourite of mine 

WL


----------



## Contused

London Beat — A Better Love


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> London Beat — A Better Love


I'm loving this @Contused ~ thanks for sharing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This one's for @Contused.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Oh, snap! Love this. It was on the soundtrack of the British film Peter’s Firends. A showcase of the best British actors in the cast led by Stephen Fry, as Peter, Emma Thompson, Hugh Laurie etc. etc. About a group of friends who went to uni together & met up again years later. A VERY British film with a wonderful soundtrack of the biggest hits of the 80’s!


----------



## Seabreeze

Lanny said:


> AND this one also from her collection that always made me laugh! The Purple People Eater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:-* Found a clearer sounding video & changed it to that one! Couldn’t remember the artist at first & just searched the song title: seems a lot of people love spoofing this!



my dad used to sing this to me


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

I'm not one for sad songs, but ohhhh.....
Such soul


----------



## WHT

Joe cocker - you can leave your hat on from film nine and half weeks! Got the soundtrack!


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


> I'm not one for sad songs, but ohhhh.....
> Such soul


Heard this song but not by JC!


----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


> Heard this song but not by JC!



For me it's the best and only version


----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze

My fave by them


----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT

Absolutely loved this woman...then she disappeared on me. Dissolved into religion.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


FABULOUS!


----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


Adele lives down my end of the country ! LOL!


----------



## WHT

My favourite by Adele


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT

When I was a kid this woman was my hero! Only woman I saw play an electric guitar!


----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


>



Bless my cotton socks I'm in the news!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

in the news?!???


----------



## WHT

WHT said:


> in the news?!???


LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

Hard to believe FS turned to journalism!!!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

ALL TIME FAVOURITE!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


> in the news?!???


It's the opening line to that song


----------



## Seabreeze

We will remember them.


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Searching for another song, this one appeared on my Tablet screen! I laughed my socks off upon hearing it as it reminded me of years gone by. What a hoot but the kids loved it. Sung by the beautiful Petula Clarke.

WL


----------



## WHT

Album is terrific!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

I've learned on this thread to appreciate the music of Vangelis.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late Princess Diana's favourite band.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one for now from the forever young Joe Brown.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Lanny 

A change in tempo at this midnight hour.
This is beautifull.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Tiffany Poon feeling every note ~ soothing and relaxing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Music composed, arranged and performed by Isisip.
This track is from the Album "The Unfinished Story" 

It's a beautiful ~ dreamy ~ romantic bluesy instrumental featuring the saxophone and piano.

The paintings are by John Atkitson-Grimshaw, a late 19th Century Victirian-era artist.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

From The Album "In My Lifetime"
Loving this too.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'll Be Seeing You is from the Broadway Musical "Right This Way". The song was published in 1938.
The first four lines of the tune replicates the theme of the last Movement of Gustav Mahlers 3rd Symphony.

Peggy Lee also recorded this song.
I'll see if I can find her rendition.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ah here it is...





Simply beautiful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A 1957 film starring Cary Grant and the lovely Deborah Kerr.

Music composed by: Harry Warren
Performed by: Richard Alden and his Orchestra.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This takes me back to the 60's ~ a favourite of mine and my brothers.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The tempo's a tad too fast to help me relax but nevertheless I'm loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well this is different and I'm loving it

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1957 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Originally from the Swiss musical "Fireworks" 1954 and a big hit for Eddie Calvert ~ and Eddie Fisher. Connie Francis covered this song too but with a slower tempo.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aha ABBA and this song 1979. A great favourite with my girls and myself. Sadly the year my beloved mum passed away.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> The late Princess Diana's favourite band.
> 
> WL


Princess Diana = people's princess. Will Meghan follow in her own footsteps!?


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


Never heard these before now; sound good! 

you may like The Sundays


----------



## Wirrallass

@WHT.  I THINK they formed as a band in the early 1980's but I'm not sure. I heard their song Wild Mountain Thyme accompanying a Scottish Tourist Board advert on the t.v. so I rang the STB to ask who was playing the music, and they obliged

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another of my favourite songs by the Silencers 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT

@wirralass currently have a boudhran and not making much progress in playing it!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> WL


sound a little like simple minds too...


----------



## WHT

@wirralass look into getting some of their music...Thank you for the new music!


----------



## Wirrallass

From their Album: Blood and Rain

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> @wirralass look into getting some of their music...Thank you for the new music!


You're welcome @WHT

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> @wirralass look into getting some of their music...Thank you for the new music!


I've been musically educated on this thread ~ have come across artists ~ music ~ and songs that I've never heard of before now ~ including your contributions ~ so my thanks to you too.

WL


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — The Crunge


----------



## Martin Canty

Came across another gem, courtesy of my Yoga Teacher....

Ayub Ogaded - Kothbiro


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

This guy is amazing......


----------



## Pine Marten

A beautiful song by the Unthanks:


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — If I Don't Be There by Morning


----------



## Lanny

I've been listening to a lot of Beethoven & among my favourites are The first movement of his Piano Concerto no. 5 The Emperor.





 Very lively & wakes me up!

Probably the most famous 4 notes of ANY classical piece, in his 5th. Symphony. He described it as "Fate knocking at the door." Will you open the door, answer Fate's call of opportunity?





 May well be the most famous 4 notes but, how many have actually listened to more! That was just the first movement I've posted as the whole thing is over 30 minutes long!

AND my favourite "The Ode To Joy" from his 9th. symphony The Choral. Amazingly he had become completely deaf by the time he composed this! It didn't matter to him that he couldn't hear, with his ears, as he could hear it in his mind!





 VERY uplifting, exuberantly joyful & life affirming!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## KARNAK

WHT said:


>



Thankyou for that @WHT there`s nothing better than black & white. Take care.


----------



## WHT

don't lose yer wig over it.....lol!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

this is the version I remember


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Live (1972/Greek Theatre)
I love this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

NB. This song by Stephanie Rainey will make you cry
Clips from : The Fault in our Stars.
https://yuotube.com/watch?v=eLJ6r...

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my revered hero's whom I've followed over the years. A great artiste ~ a great musician ~ and a great inspiration to many young hopefuls.

Source: https://bit.ly/2SyCR8k

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'd forgotten about Al Martino ~ good to hear his voice again.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry folks but I just have to listen to this again!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just popped by to wish our unique forum a happy 10th birthday.  The Champagne's just over there ~ feel free to help yourselves to a glass or two or more!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late Kathy Kirby who died at the age of 72yrs,

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1964

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1987

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Live (1972/Greek Theatre)
> I love this.
> 
> WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Sorry folks but I just have to listen to this again!
> 
> WL



you like this tune like I love Town called malice.....just got to move to it......!!!


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Dirty White Boy


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

Such a mellow voice

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh yeah!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL0


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## KARNAK

No video just complete AW of the music. ENYA.


----------



## Amigo

WHT said:


>



Now you’re talking!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Martin Canty

Well, I got to this one..... Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Wirrallass

Knopfler's new Album released today 16 November 2018 and I'm loving it

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Sade — Paradise


----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

From the film The Glenn Miller Story (1953)
'In the Mood' is a song of the American bandleader Glenn Miller (1939) and one of the best-known arrangements of the big band era.
Miller's rendition topped the charts one year later and was featured in the 1941film 'Sun Valley Serenade.'

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I came across this which I think @HOBIE (VOLUME FULL BLAST!!) would like!

Wl


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this.

WL


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Mr Bojangles


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Lanny

Just saw the new Mama Mia Film Here We Go Again & here are two ABBA songs I never heard of before that I like. My Love, My Life & Angel Eyes.





 My Love, My Life sung by Meryl Streep & Amanda Seyfried.





 Angel Eyes sung by Amanda Seyfried, Julie Walters & Christine Baransk.

There were other songs from the film I'd never heard of before too but, the 2 I posted are the ones I like! Also, Cher's rendition of Fernando which was posted previously by @WHT. Here it is again.





 Fernando sung by Cher & Andy Garcia.


----------



## Contused

The Animals — It's My Life


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I did say I have a varied taste in music!
I rather like this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1973. Apparently this was never released ~ shame!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

My era

WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Friends - Live At The Albert Hall

Radio One FM broadcast


----------



## Wirrallass

This is clever. About 2:10mins onwards it's even more cleverly played but with a hint of humour

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....and here's my young man singing the same song ~ who sounds uncannily like Jerry Lee Lewis 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aged about 17yrs. He's grown since then.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...and Jerry Lee Lewis (1957) singing the same song as Jacob Tolliver

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Can't get enough of this young man!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

You won't believe this one after his previous renditions! Young Jacob's grown up!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great man himself ~ Johnny Cash
Respect

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This was popular way back then

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This Johnny Cash sound-a-like is amazing

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....and this Elvis Presley sound-a-like is amazing too

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

2010

Another hopeful aged 30yrs

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A well deserved winnner of America's Got Talent ~ Michael Grimm

WL


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## Wirrallass

Great film too.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1991

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great Aretha Franklin ~ Queen of soul 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great King himself ~ Elvis Presley
1968

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another tragic life too soon.

Taken from the film: The Thing Called Love 1991

WL


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Kashmir


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

The Charlatans — The Only One I Know


----------



## Wirrallass

Haven't heard this in ages!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Credence Clearwater Revival off the 1969 Album Willy & the Poor Boys 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1999

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

What a wonderful voice.
Louis Armstrong died of a heart attack in his sleep 06 July 1971 aged 69yrs.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1993

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Lead Me On


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

2013

WL


----------



## Contused

Stone Roses — Fool's Gold


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Slow Down Linda


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh this is a jolly dancing song!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.....and so is this!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

The Fairytale of New York!


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — Brown Sugar


----------



## Contused

Roxette — Half a Woman, Half a Shadow


----------



## Wirrallass

1962

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1963

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh Yeah!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

tra la laaa la la laaa


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Seen them a few times live


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

I'll say isn't she pretty? that ship called Dignity!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Goosebumps!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

Seen them at Brixton Academy - fabulous!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Yeah!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

To watch full programme:~
https://BBC.in/2J18jYJ

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is fantastic ~ extraordinary ~ amazing ~ entertaining ~ and BRILLIANT.
I love it

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another entertaining performance by the Blue Man Group ~ the finale is a tad abrupt tho!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Lanny 





Adding a touch of Orient to this thread. The Shamisen or Samisen is a three stringed traditional Japanese musical instrument derived from the Chinese instrument Sanxian. It is played with a spectrum called a bachi.

WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this.
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Carlos

Prompted by a comment in another thread






I feel young again listening to these guys.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Nick Cave spelt L E G E N D !


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

Always loved this.
My dad would have me looking out of my bedroom window for Santa in the sky and I had no idea that it was my mum jingling bells in the front doorway below!  Bless!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana — Photograph (feat. Chris Daughtry)


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Seen them live. Awesome.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

I was there!  Awesome.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm warming to this guy
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Blues heaven


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Queen — I Was Born To Love You


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Had to play this again coz I love it

WL


----------



## Contused

M-People — Renaissance (Roger S Uplifting Club Mix)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I'm listening AND watching the talent of this young guy. Amazing.
WL


----------



## KARNAK

wirralass said:


> Contains some swear words!


Does it really? Oh f**k .


----------



## Contused

U2 — Acrobat


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Does it really? Oh f**k .


@KARNACK
Well some folk might be offended by expletives!!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Electric Light Orchestra — Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



This takes me back a bit! I remember when this video came out it was unusual, still is, & the computer was "state-of-the -art", at the time in the 80's: BEFORE Microsoft Windows 1995! The computer looks very dated NOW but, everything else in the video is still noteworthy: very catchy song too!


----------



## Lanny

I'm listening to the smooth dulcet tones of James Darren tonight/early morning! A recent discovery, or is that re-discovery, from watching old episodes of Star Trek Deep Space Nine recently. He played Vic Fontaine as a Vegas Lounge singer on the Holodeck in some episodes.

These are from the album he released after his career was reinvigorated, his role on DS9, in 1999, which I bought, with the songs he sang on the show & some more!

Here are my favourites below:-





 It’s Only A Paper Moon





 Here’s To The Losers





 All The Way





 The Best Is Yet To Come





 Come Fly With Me

And the album playlist if you want to listen to the rest:-

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNXIG5JKtgjhnrjxMp-WfufWHvaywPaLp James Darren Playlist


----------



## Lanny

Seabreeze said:


>



Loved that! One of my favourite Hollywood films from the Golden Era. A hoot from start to finish AND two very different, in style, leading ladies in perfect partnership, no trying to upstage each other for the top spot! Marilyn Monroe at her best & sexiest!

All her films were made in the censorship era before age certificates for films that finally did away with censorship! So, film producers had to be very clever to get things past the censors! Despite censorship she managed to melt the screen with this number!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Seen him live - amazing!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Walking Thru The Park


----------



## Wirrallass

I'M LISTENING TO......





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm obsessed with the mess that's America.


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm obsessed with the mess that's America.


It's not working for me Matt!!!
WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

wirralass said:


> It's not working for me Matt!!!
> WL



Dunno, it works on mine.  Are you getting any message?


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


> Dunno, it works on mine.  Are you getting any message?


It was just a black blank screen and a circle with a rotating arrow ~ but I've just checked your post again and hey presto its playing now
WL


----------



## Seabreeze

Seasick Steve - I came into this world with nothin' and I still got most of it left!


----------



## Wirrallass

Emotional.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a new one for me and I like

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love the Glenn Miller sound

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @C&E Guy 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1960's nostalgia. I find I'm reminiscing a lot these days ~ something to do with age maybe??

WL


----------



## Lanny

I'm listening to songs from my jukebox era collection this morning & this one makes me laugh, Rubber Ball sung by Bobby Vee: akin to the humour of The Purple People Eater that always makes me laugh!


----------



## mikeyB

This is the link, but beware of the content. It’s from a more innocent era. Not for the easily offended, but great music.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Simple Minds — Let There Be Love


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Louder! LOUDER!


----------



## mikeyB

Typical Bill Nelson show off coda. Turn up to 11 Feel better, whatever your mood.


----------



## mikeyB

My song, my philosophy. Great, underrated blues rock band, Juicy Lucy. Great live, too.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I remember all these songs ~ long long time ago it seems!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Good as good but stupid as mud
carry on regardless...


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

INDIAN SUMMER




1985. Written by Barry Gibb.
WL


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Sell My Monkey


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Seen them live - with an infamous Liam/Noel bust up
Thankfully it wasn't a showstopper!

But please don't put your life in the hands Of a Rock n Roll band Who'll throw it all away


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The Animals originally sang this but this is a great version too.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Inspiral Carpets — I Want You


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## mikeyB

Here’s some old acid folk I dug out, specially for WL...


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Here’s some old acid folk I dug out, specially for WL...



Blimey!  I need some rock music to recover from that!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Original by the Beach Boys
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Somebody had to do it....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

I thought for just a moment that this was the Christmas Thread!!






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Motherless Children


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## mikeyB

This is what I listen to in the doctors waiting room. Long before I was born, this music, but it’s so fantastic to hear the guitar being  played by a man with only two useful fingers on his left hand. Astounding.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1967
I love this 

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



Loved that! Here's a little amusing info, In the 2008 ITV production of Lost In Austen, a spoof of Pride & Prejudice where a modern day girl is transported right into the start of the book, the main character Amanda Price chose to sing this song when Caroline Bingley asked her for an after dinner performance.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve listened to this song every few months since it first saw light of day in 1968. Best listened to with eyes closed to capture the imagery. Beware, it’s 9 minutes long.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anyone speak French?
I never kept up my French after leaving school but I think it translates to: The Night Does Not End More?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Translated: This is My song 
I love this 

WL


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Crossroads


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## mikeyB

The man who gave me temporary threshold shift for a week, along with tinnitus...


----------



## Contused

Free — All Right Now


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Poison — Stand


----------



## mikeyB

Lemmy proclaiming his life’s philosophy, bless him


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Seen them live - great night!


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Number Of The Beast


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Philadelphia


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## KARNAK

Cyndi


----------



## Contused

Seal — Killer


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

"17 years after their initial breakup in 1987, the band, whose 1983 hit Relax was banned by the BBC, re-formed to play a one-off Prince's Trust concert at Wembley Arena in November, 2004. *Holly Johnson, the original flamboyant frontman, decided not to take part*. " WTF!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Lanny

This has been playing in my head since I got up this morning! The Winter Movement from Vivaldi’s four seasons:-






My favourite part at 03:30 minutes in!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani - Flying in a Blue Dream


----------



## Wirrallass

A bit of a tear jerker.

WL


----------



## Lanny

Feeling MUCH brighter today & this is by far my most hummed tune, when walking, the Roses From The South Waltz by Johan Strauss! Admittedly not done much walking these days as I kept getting poorly but, on antibiotics now & will hopefully get walking more as I recover!






Editited to add:-* Oh! Can also hum this any time of day, or night, without me laughing at myself if after midday like I do with the Morning Papers Waltz!


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Summer Song


----------



## Wirrallass

I 




Loving this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## mikeyB

One for Northie to pay attention to...


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> One for Northie to pay attention to...



NOT my type of music at all! But, the title caught my attention! YOU definitely have a comedic streak in you!


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — High Voltage


----------



## rustee2011




----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> One for Northie to pay attention to...



Excellent Mike I have the original album.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## mikeyB

Time for the national Anthem...


----------



## mikeyB

And another


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Time for the national Anthem...


Great band name!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

An ex went to see them without me 
ex for a reason!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Don't worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubblegum.....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## KARNAK

Just me and my Creon, farting , thank goodness for Huggies .


----------



## Sharron1

KARNAK said:


> Just me and my Creon, farting , thank goodness for Huggies .


What a lovely picture you paint...


----------



## KARNAK

I`m just glad you haven`t got smelly vision.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Marvin Gaye — Let's Get It On


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Running Back


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Marcy Levy — Innocent Times


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Four Sticks


----------



## Contused

Memphis Slim — Every Day I Have The Blues


----------



## Matt Cycle

What a video.


----------



## Lanny

Just listened to this very jaunty piece on Classic FM, Crussell’s Clarinet Conerto no:1.






And this piece by my favourite composer, Mendelssohn, I’d never heard before & love! The Scherzo Ballet Concerto.






Edited to add:-* Oh, just realised that the clarinet piece video only plays on the YouTube  site so, here’s another video that’ll play on here!


----------



## Lanny

Playing right now on Classic FM this piece Mahler Symphony No: 1 that I love too:-


----------



## Lanny

Playing right now on Classic FM one of my favourite, most played from my iTunes library, Tchaikovsky’s Rose Adagio from The Sleeping Beauty ballet. AND I found this video of Darcy Bussell dancing it on  YouTube:-






Edited to add:-* One of the most technically demanding ballet pieces for a ballerina to dance because of the balance required. Darcy Bussell was a little bit wobbly in the above video! I thought you might like to compare it to the same piece danced by one of the best ballerinas, Mariinsky Olesya Novikova, without a single wobble!


----------



## Lanny

Just listened to this on Classic FM & it was nostalgic! Home Away From Home by Phil Coulter.






Phil Couter is an Irish composer & we used to play a lot of his music in the family restaurant but, I haven’t heard any since we sold it in 2010! We more or less bought each new album when it came out! It was much loved by our customers. Incidentally, another favourite, with our customers, was Westlife!


----------



## mikeyB

In complete contrast, probably the best living guitarist...


----------



## zodiacstar

I am listening to the ringing in my ears!


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — Get In The Ring


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Learning To Fly


----------



## Contused

The Cult — Joy


----------



## Wirrallass

Edited to add: For a friend of mine x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I loved listening to that wonderful rendition of the song.*

Edited to delete *imo.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WOW! That's amazing!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love James and this song, so folks hope you dont mind me playing it again, thanks.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> Don't worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubblegum.....


Hmmm! That's different Thanks for for sharing WHT 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Currently listening to....





Aww! The late Stephen Gately.singing his heart out

....whilst at the same time trying to drown out voices arguing next door at this ungodly hour!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1981

WL


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — The Blues Come Over Me


----------



## Wirrallass

*



**
A change from the norm and I'm loving listening to this 

WL
*


----------



## Wirrallass

Absolute magic ~ beautiful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Edited to add...just because I love Kenny Rogers
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> B.B. King — The Blues Come Over Me


I lurve the blues as you know from my previous posts so thanks for this

WL


----------



## Contused

The Hollies — I'm Alive


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

Led Zep copyists or not.  I like it.


----------



## Wirrallass

This is somewhat very different to what I normally post but the music ~ and the video, totally fascinated me so much so that I wanted to share it with you. Its quite long but worth watching it to the end.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww! That's tender loving.

WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> This is somewhat very different to what I normally post but the music ~ and the video, totally fascinated me so much so that I wanted to share it with you. Its quite long but worth watching it to the end.
> 
> WL


Jean Michel Jarre, very definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Confessin' The Blues


----------



## Wirrallass

A young Philip Scofield sings his heart out

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I lurve this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

......and I lurve this too.

WL


----------



## Contused

Cream — Crossroads


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Voodoo Child (Slight Return)


----------



## Wirrallass

No vocals just rivoting music. *
Confused you might like this sound?

Edited out 
WL


----------



## Lanny

I’m feeling very happy & relieved this very early morning after a battle against Bells Palsy that stated on 01/01/19. My 7th. bout of it. The last bout in May 2017 I was hospitalised for 2 days at the start of a cold, in combo with bunged sinuses, my breathing reflexes temporarily stopped working. The first night in hospital I was on a nebulizer, hooked up to oxygen & a heart monitor fighting to breathe while my reflex went & came back erratically. And another night just to check when it was stable before going home.  Then, I STILL had my cold to contend with!

I’ve had severe, sharp nerve pain on the left side of my head & face & been monitoring it closely as I know what can happen! I can’t take steroids for Bells Palsy anymore as they gave me hallucinations the last time & had to come off them early. So, the doctor gave me stronger painkillers & anti sickness pills, pain making me naueous, & refused me anti virals! Throughout I kept monitoring for the first sign of a drooping eye or mouth as that’s the time for anti virals: if taken before & it isn’t Bells Palsy they can do me harm & the doctor wouldn’t prescibe them to me without that CLEAR sign that they’re needed!

For the first time I woke up without a headache & the left side of my face feels the same as the right! It’s been a hard mountain of struggle to climb but, I climbed it up to the peak, went over & back down the other side!

I’m posting this piece, in relieved joy:-






My favourite piece of music by Johann Strauss The Tik Tak Polka. Ironic that of all the pieces by the “Waltz King” my 2 favourite pieces are polkas!

Here is the other favourite of mine: The Annen Polka:-


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Absolute magic ~ beautiful.
> 
> WL



Loved that! I went to see the live performance in London in 1992. I booked it a year & half before & got a great seat smack bang in the middle of the 5th. row & had a close up view! Bought the original cast recording on CD & a plain black mug until you made a hot cup of tea in it when the white mask of the phantom would appear & remain while the mug stayed hot, disappearing again when cold!

There was just one little thing, I was so close to the stage that the floods of dry ice coming off the stage during the crossing of the lake scene it was choking me & setting off my asthma!

Andrew Lloyd Webber had just met & married Sarah Brightman when he wrote the music, with her as his muse, for this musical show & dedicated it to her as his expression of his love for her!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> I’m feeling very happy & relieved this very early morning after a battle against Bells Palsy that stated on 01/01/19. My 7th. bout of it. The last bout in May 2017 I was hospitalised for 2 days at the start of a cold, in combo with bunged sinuses, my breathing reflexes temporarily stopped working. The first night in hospital I was on a nebulizer, hooked up to oxygen & a heart monitor fighting to breathe while my reflex went & came back erratically. And another night just to check when it was stable before going home.  Then, I STILL had my cold to contend with!
> 
> I’ve had severe, sharp nerve pain on the left side of my head & face & been monitoring it closely as I know what can happen! I can’t take steroids for Bells Palsy anymore as they gave me hallucinations the last time & had to come off them early. So, the doctor gave me stronger painkillers & anti sickness pills, pain making me naueous, & refused me anti virals! Throughout I kept monitoring for the first sign of a drooping eye or mouth as that’s the time for anti virals: if taken before & it isn’t Bells Palsy they can do me harm & the doctor wouldn’t prescibe them to me without that CLEAR sign that they’re needed!
> 
> For the first time I woke up without a headache & the left side of my face feels the same as the right! It’s been a hard mountain of struggle to climb but, I climbed it up to the peak, went over & back down the other side!
> 
> I’m posting this piece, in relieved joy:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite piece of music by Johann Strauss The Tik Tak Polka. Ironic that of all the pieces by the “Waltz King” my 2 favourite pieces are polkas!
> 
> Here is the other favourite of mine: The Annen Polka:-


Lanny I love * Johann Strauss ~ his waltzes make me wanna get up and dance
Thank you for sharing x
WL
Edited *deleted


----------



## Wirrallass

For Confused

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is somewhat very different to what I normally post but the music ~ and the video, totally fascinated me so much so that I wanted to share it with you. Its quite long but worth watching it to the end.
> 
> WL



Loved that! A tour of the natural wonders on Earth & out there in the Universe!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> No vocals just rivoting music. *
> Confused you might like this sound?
> 
> Edited out
> WL



That was very unusual for me as Pink Floyd, the sound of electric guitars & the like, ISN’T my cup of tea! But, the video caught my eye! I love the painted scenes of the video & the music is suitably toned down & not too screaminingly, schreechingly, too annoying for me!


----------



## Wirrallass

Oooo I love Chris Isaac and I'm loving his Blue Moon!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourite vocalists is Katie M

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

My favourite track of Katie's

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww I'm under Isaacs spell tonight!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Starry eyed tonight is this ol' sentimentalist

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my all time favourites listened to many times on here ~ wanted to play it again... just because...

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another all time favourite of mine 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me for now.

Good morning listeners!!!

WL


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Daniel


----------



## Lanny

For @wirralass, since you love Johann Strauss too! His father was also Johann Strauss & referred to as either Johann Strauss Senior or  Johann Strauss I. He was a big brass brand leader who composed pieces of music for brass bands & his most well known piece is The Radetzky March. As to the “Waltz King” himself, that’s why he’s sometimes referred to as  Johann Strauss Junior or Johann Strauss II.


----------



## rustee2011




----------



## Lanny

Just a little joke between ourselves: Climb Every Mountain from The Sound of Music.


----------



## mikeyB

One of the greatest pop songs ever written. With Carl Wilson’s angelic voice...


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Never Get Out Of These Blues Alive


----------



## Contused

Little Angels — She's A Little Angel


----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Firestarter


----------



## Wirrallass

Not only is this music enchanting to one's ears ~ but the video is amazing with beauty and splendour.

WL


----------



## Lanny

Now, I’ve been listening to Bette Midler’s album It’s The Girls this morning! Quite amusingly, I suddenly realised what the ACTUAL lyric is for the song Mr. Sandman that, I now know, I’ve always heard wrong! The correct lyric, I suddenly realised, is “Mr. Sandman bring me a dream”, which I’ve always misheard as “Mr. Sandman bring me a drink.”






It’s the way that Americans pronounce things! For years I always misheard Michael Jackson’s lyrics & thought he was singing “Jam On”; jam on what? instead of “Come On” “Eddie, are you ok?” instead of “Annie, are you ok?”

NOW, the song lyrics actually make sense given that Mr. Sandman is associated with sleep & dreams: like the tooth fiary to children losing their milk teeth! Ahhh!

Edited to add:-* Like the infamous misheard lyric “One ton of melon” instead of “Guantanamera“. Which, incidentally, I’ve always heard correctly since I know it’s a cuban cigar. But, I understood immediately when I read that a lot of people misheard from a thread about misheard song lyrics someone, sorry can’t remember who, posted on these forums recently!


----------



## Seabreeze

This is so funny - literal video version, someone is singing what is happening in the video in the style of the song
Total Eclipse of the Heart


Here's where I pretend to Eva Peron - Look at me, I'm lifting my arms, there's nothing else to shoot, so zoom camera under this arch
Leaning on myself because there's two of me here, but now there's only one of me in this shot.
I pull my feathered hair whenever I see floating cloth


----------



## Contused

Toto — Rosanna


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> This is so funny - literal video version, someone is singing what is happening in the video in the style of the song
> Total Eclipse of the Heart
> 
> 
> Here's where I pretend to Eva Peron - Look at me, I'm lifting my arms, there's nothing else to shoot, so zoom camera under this arch
> Leaning on myself because there's two of me here, but now there's only one of me in this shot.
> I pull my feathered hair whenever I see floating cloth


@Seabreeze ~ soooooo funny Thanks for the laugh!


WL


----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> @Seabreeze ~ soooooo funny Thanks for the laugh!
> View attachment 10731
> 
> WL


It's hilarious!  Glad you liked.
there are more if you go to Youtube and put Literal Videos in the search box there's loads more (of varying quality!)


----------



## Seabreeze

Axl Rose and Looney Tunes - yeah!


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts 1 - 9)


----------



## Contused

Andreas Scholl — Ombra Mai Fu


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Now, I’ve been listening to Bette Midler’s album It’s The Girls this morning! Quite amusingly, I suddenly realised what the ACTUAL lyric is for the song Mr. Sandman that, I now know, I’ve always heard wrong! The correct lyric, I suddenly realised, is “Mr. Sandman bring me a dream”, which I’ve always misheard as “Mr. Sandman bring me a drink.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the way that Americans pronounce things! For years I always misheard Michael Jackson’s lyrics & thought he was singing “Jam On”; jam on what? instead of “Come On” “Eddie, are you ok?” instead of “Annie, are you ok?”
> 
> NOW, the song lyrics actually make sense given that Mr. Sandman is associated with sleep & dreams: like the tooth fiary to children losing their milk teeth! Ahhh!
> 
> Edited to add:-* Like the infamous misheard lyric “One ton of melon” instead of “Guantanamera“. Which, incidentally, I’ve always heard correctly since I know it’s a cuban cigar. But, I understood immediately when I read that a lot of people misheard from a thread about misheard song lyrics someone, sorry can’t remember who, posted on these forums recently!


@Lanny You reminded me of a thread that @Chris Hobson opened called misheard song lyrics!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> @Lanny You reminded me of a thread that @Chris Hobson opened called misheard song lyrics!
> 
> WL



Ahhh! That’s the thread & the OP, thanks!

Apparently theres’s a website devoted to the misheard lyrics that people have substituted for that infamous  Guantanamera, the Cuban cigar, song. It’s what our brains naturally do when we can’t hear a song lyric clearly: substitute it with something else! Some of the substitutions really make me laugh!

I only knew what it was because my younger brother used to love smoking cigars & he was aspiring to be able to afford smoking this renown brand of cuban cigars: still in secondary school at the time! He’s asthmatic, like me, so I’m glad he dosen’t smoke anymore but, scocially on occassions & in times of stress: it’s a TOUGH habit to break from completely!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

I'm a fan of Andrè Rieu ~ this is magestic.

WL


----------



## Carolg

One of my favourites is may you never ...by John Martyn but don’t have skills to put a link on here


----------



## Contused

Carolg said:


> One of my favourites is may you never ...by John Martyn but don’t have skills to put a link on here


Here ya go…


----------



## Contused

Canned Heat — On The Road Again


----------



## Carolg

Contused said:


> Here ya go…


Thanks confused


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this song.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this version sung with feeling by Leona Lewis

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another one of my favourites by Leona

WL


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Sweet Sixteen


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> B.B. King — Sweet Sixteen


Confused you're a gem ~ I luuurrrrrvvvve this, thank you sooooo much for sharing BB King

WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Confused you're a gem ~ I luuurrrrrvvvve this, thank you sooooo much for sharing BB King
> 
> WL


I aim to please!

I have possibly a dozen CD's worth of B.B. King tracks. There's plenty more to come.


----------



## Contused

SL2 — DJ's Take Control


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this ~ nice and slow.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I'm listening to Percy Sledge today.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This has got to be his best ever song

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oooo erm tight jumpsuits!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I luurrrve the blues 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving this sound.

This is my last contribution for now!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of many of my favourite songs by Don Williams.

WL


----------



## Carlos

Had forgotten about this band, and someone mentioned them upthread. I still have the tape somewhere, but nothing play it on!

And this, from about the same period






This my favourite Skid Row of all times


----------



## Carlos

Probably the most recognisable piece by Prokofiev, but it really gets on my nerves that now people just call it the music from the apprentice.


----------



## Wirrallass

I needed to sit down and relax for a bit so I chose this to help me unwind.

WL


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — More Than Anything In This World


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Tell Me What I've Done


----------



## Contused

Arrested Development — Mr. Wendal


----------



## Wirrallass

This is amazing imho

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I've been listening to this wonderful work of art on my Tablet.
Bogdan Ota is a leading name in the contemporary music industry and one of the Romanian artists who had a spectacular evolution in the last few years.

WL


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — My Precious Love


----------



## Wirrallass

Simply beautiful 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Lenny Kravitz — My Precious Love


You've well pleased me with this one Contused  thanks!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Purely beautiful. This is both soothing and relaxing to listen to.

WL


----------



## Contused

Jean-Michel Jarre — Equinoxe


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FOLKS 






What a catchy tune this is. I'm loving  it.

WL


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Bring It On


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Lenny Kravitz — Bring It On


Crikey Contused that's noisy one!!! 

WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Crikey Contused that's noisy one!!!
> 
> WL


Erm, sorry. Do you not have volume control? Played on my jukebox or laptop, it's reasonably quiet.

Any road up…

J. S. Bach - Concerto for oboe & violin BWV 1060


----------



## Wirrallass

This is calming

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Erm, sorry. Do you not have volume control? Played on my jukebox or laptop, it's reasonably quiet.
> 
> Any road up…
> 
> J. S. Bach - Concerto for oboe & violin BWV 1060


Ooooooops! If I spoke out of turn then please accept my apologies! You're right, I only needed to lower the volume ~ or alternatively turn the record off!!!

WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Ooooooops! If I spoke out of turn then please accept my apologies! You're right, I only needed to lower the volume ~ or alternatively turn the record off!!!
> 
> WL


No probs. You have control!


----------



## Contused

(You may need to turn the volume UP for this…)

Julian Bream & John Williams — Together


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> (You may need to turn the volume UP for this…)
> 
> Julian Bream & John Williams — Together


Are you having a larf Contused?!!  Well I just happen to like John William's ~ he's a great guitarist ~ the best.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this 

WL


----------



## Carlos

Went to listen to the ESO play some Dvorak last night, three of his Slavonic dances, the violin concerto






with Pavel Sprocl as the soloist, youtube doesn't have a full version with him, so chose this one.

And to finish the eighth symphony






Lovely night with the family. Oldest daughter was saying it was going to be boring, but she changed her mind after the first couple of minutes. It has also given her a renewed impetus to practice with her violin.


----------



## Wirrallass

This is sublimely serene ~ I could listen to it all night through. The video is amazing too.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Nightingale Serenade ~ another wonderful piece of music from Andrè Rieu ~(Toselli's Serenade)
Just beautiful.
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Are you having a larf Contused? <snip>
> WL


I have a 2CD album by Bream and Williams, entitled 'Together'. It's what I call perfect Sunday morning music. Very restful.


----------



## Contused

John Mayall's Bluesbreakers — Have You Ever Loved A Woman


----------



## Seabreeze

...and I've got all the right money and all that please...

Two Pints of lager and a packet of crisps


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

q'uest que c'est


----------



## Lanny

I've been listening to the lovely film music from Studio Ghibli & this is the closest I could find, on youtube, to the album I bought from iTunes, "Studio Ghibli Symphonic Suite" played by Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, that I couldn't find. This is a video of music from the animated films without the vocals & pictures from the films the music is from. I love Studio Ghibli & it's now disbanded after the retirement of both the founding directors: sadly missed by me!






Edited to add:- * Oops! It seems that it won't play on here & you have to actually go to the youtube site. But, you can just click the link within the video to take you to the site.


----------



## Lanny

There is a whole generation, or two, of oriental adults that have grown up with the Studio Ghibli films who love, & recognise, the music! When my niece got married she had a string quartet play the music from "My Neighbour Totoro", at around 22 mins. on the video, while the guests were waiting for her entrance down the aisle!


----------



## Seabreeze

Love shack baby!


----------



## Seabreeze

We are Motorhead and we play rock and roll!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck with Tal Wilkenfeld at Crossroads 2007 (Live)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Alice In Chains — No Excuses


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

George Thorogood — Bad To The Bone


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

*



**
WL*


----------



## Wirrallass

Well this takes me  back to my era

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

My what broad shoulders he has!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh  Buddy Holly you were great. Thanks for the memories

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I'm listening to one of my favourite vocalists singing one of my favourite songs..........yes it's Bruce again.........






WL


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Like A Motorway


----------



## Seabreeze

things are never what they seem
This was one strange marine....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

lovely song


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Parisienne Walkways


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> Gary Moore — Parisienne Walkways


I was listening to that today!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Just heard this for the first time ~ it's amazing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm listening to this again for the umpteenth time and I'm still loving it.

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Blondie — Sunday Girl


----------



## Carlos

Dream Theater and Queensryche have new albums coming out in the next few weeks. Feels like the nineties again ^_^





View: https://youtu.be/lcDYVKfjg7Q






View: https://youtu.be/JFxH4kky6z4






View: https://youtu.be/gylxuO6dKOw


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Running On Faith


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Tell The Truth


----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — The Road To Hell


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Carlos

Seabreeze said:


>


Nice one, this one is good too


----------



## Contused

Johnny And The Hurricanes — Reveille Rock


----------



## Seabreeze

Carlos said:


> Nice one, this one is good too



Yeah it's amazing


----------



## Seabreeze

great slow version


----------



## Carlos

Trip down memory lane. Can't believe this is already 30 years old


----------



## Contused

Take That — Relight My Fire (Alternate Version) ft. Lulu


----------



## Seabreeze

WhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy
Ian Gillan (Deep Purple) Killing that high note!





As does Ted Neeley


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Reasons to be cheerful


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Watch Yourself


----------



## Carlos




----------



## Contused

UB40 — Cherry Oh Baby


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Take That — Relight My Fire (Alternate Version) ft. Lulu



I remember this, the normal version, & it was very popular on Hong Kong radio too. The summer this came out I just happened to be in HK & it made me laugh to hear the radio presenters trying to say “Take That & Lulu”. The emphasis were on the wrong words: like the French saying some English words! It was a big hit in HK too!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

Was listening to this on Classic FM earlier. A composer I’d never heard of before: Louise Farrenc 1804 to 1875 symphony no. 2.






It’s nice to still hear classical music I’ve never heard before & Classic FM is a great fountain of knowledge for that!


----------



## Lanny

Also, heard this lovely, delicate piece by Patrick Doyle from the film soundtrack of Sense and Sensibilty “My Father’s Favourite”






Very soothing & evocative!


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Digging In The Dirt


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks — Wild Heart


----------



## Contused

Rush — Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Queen — In The Lap Of The Gods


----------



## Lanny

I’ve had a TOUGH 24 hours of nueropathy pain when the nerve endings in my spine have been SCREAMING their heads off. I couldn’t sleep last night the pain, freezing cold & burning heat sensations along the spine in my back, sometimes spreading to my arms & legs were giving me no let-up!

Saw GP today & she thinks it’s a combination of muscular skeletal pain & neuropathy due to my shoulder injury & pain killers might actually work.

Watching this space to see if painkillers DO work tonight: ok ish during the day & gets worse at night! Otherwise the choices of medication are either for epilepsy, that’s very addictive as I found on the only time shortly after diagnosis, August 2017, when on them when the pain was so bad it partially paralysed my breathing. Or, for depression which isn’t addictive & dampens down the nerves. My injured shoulder HAS been troubling me these days in the stormy wet weather so, she might be right!

Anyway, things have calmed down since I got up today & things are not too bad, especially after a few hours of sleep after seeing the GP this morning. That makes me feel a bit more optimistic & hopeful.

So, this song expresses what I’m feeling. It was written by Charlie Chaplin “Smile” & was Michael Jackson’s favourite song: his brother Jermaine sang it at his memorial service! Michael Jackson’s voice could be very sweet & he sings this song with such a perfect mix of poignant sadness, yet hope!


----------



## Contused

Lindisfarne — Kings Cross Blues


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> I’ve had a TOUGH 24 hours of nueropathy pain when the nerve endings in my spine have been SCREAMING their heads off. I couldn’t sleep last night the pain, freezing cold & burning heat sensations along the spine in my back, sometimes spreading to my arms & legs were giving me no let-up! <snip>


I'm very saddened to read about your difficulties. I hope you're very better very soon.


----------



## Lanny

I’m wide awake tonight again after my afternoon snooze but pain free. GP seems to have been bang on the nose. My injured shoulder was causing me pain which, in turn, agitated my nerves. So, after I woke from my snooze I took care of my shoulder pain with plenty of applications of arnica gel on my upper arm & shoulder area. The pain went & the nerves settled down & aren’t bothering me anymore!

So, I’m sleepless again but “what a difference a day makes, 24 little hours”, as sung by The Temptations:-


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> I’m wide awake tonight again after my afternoon snooze but pain free. GP seems to have been bang on the nose. My injured shoulder was causing me pain which, in turn, agitated my nerves. So, after I woke from my snooze I took care of my shoulder pain with plenty of applications of arnica gel on my upper arm & shoulder area. The pain went & the nerves settled down & aren’t bothering me anymore!
> 
> So, I’m sleepless again but “what a difference a day makes, 24 little hours”, as sung by The Temptations:-


That's good news and a lovely track.


----------



## Contused

The Stranglers — Peaches


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Tonight, Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Run


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Emerald


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

Aw! Just heard this beautiful piece on Classic FM. The Ashokan Farewell by Jay Ungar played by Her Majesty’s Royal Marines Band:-






Pulls at the heartstrings & gives solace to the soul! Loved it!


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Hug My Soul


----------



## Lanny

Also, heard this earlier, The Entertainer from the film The Sting:-






It’s a hard piece to play on the piano as the presenter on Classic FM said: she only managed about 20 seconds of it & never went back to finish playing it! I can hear why: like piano gymnastics! VERY well done to those who can play the whole thing! Clapping hands emoji!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Also, heard this earlier, The Entertainer from the film The Sting:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a hard piece to play on the piano as the presenter on Classic FM said: she only managed about 20 seconds of it & never went back to finish playing it! I can hear why: like piano gymnastics! VERY well done to those who can play the whole thing! Clapping hands emoji!









 Good one!


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Boogie With Stu


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I loving this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This intrigued me. It's hypnotic. I  had to watch this to the end. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love Don William's and this song. Lovely melody.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving Emmylou Harris and this harmonious tune.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is an amazing song and I'm loving it.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The late great King of rock and roll ~ Elvis Presley.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

My favourite song by George Ezra ~ catchy tune.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another catchy tune. I like this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loving Dire Straights with Mark Knopfler

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I was concerned for the wellbeing of a friend of mine who'd locked herself away from everybody so I sent this song to her and thankfully she texted me.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful beautiful song sung by the Boss himself.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great performance by Bruce Springsteen.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! As with all of his performances he captures the hearts of his fans.
Last one from The Boss tonight. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another version of Everybody Hurts and I love it.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another version of the song One Day Like This by Elbow.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Last one from me tonight so I'm signing off with my favourite Blues tune.

Nighty night folks!!

WL


----------



## Lanny

This song expresses how I’m feeling today! After yet again stormy night, 3 or 4 in a row I’ve lost count, with my shoulder aching. I finally put on some Cura heat 24 hour heat patches & had a pretty good night’s sleep, for a change. I can See Clearly Now by Jimmy Cliff from John Candy’s last film Cool Runnings, one of my favourite films about the 1988 Jamacian Blobsled team!






A really great “feel good” song!


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Layla


----------



## mikeyB

Nice one, Contused. Saw them live back in the day. Great night.


----------



## Seabreeze

Lanny said:


> This song expresses how I’m feeling today! After yet again stormy night, 3 or 4 in a row I’ve lost count, with my shoulder aching. I finally put on some Cura heat 24 hour heat patches & had a pretty good night’s sleep, for a change. I can See Clearly Now by Jimmy Cliff from John Candy’s last film Cool Runnings, one of my favourite films about the 1988 Jamacian Blobsled team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really great “feel good” song!



Great film!


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> Derek And The Dominos — Layla



Love love LOVE this, it's on most of my playlists


----------



## Seabreeze

Tra-la-la, La-la-la-laaaaa


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Love the energy here.


----------



## Wirrallass

An instrumental version of One Day Like This and I'm loving it

WL


----------



## merrymunky

Jeff Buckley - Grace


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ian Dury — Funky Disco (Pops)


----------



## Seabreeze

This was Dury's contribution to the 1981 year for the disabled.






Fantastic!


----------



## Contused

The Shangri Las — Leader Of The Pack


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


> This was Dury's contribution to the 1981 year for the disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!









 Great stuff!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Mick Green and The Pirates — Peter Gunn


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Dire Straits "Telegraph Road [Live][Remix]" ~ from the album "Money for Nothing"


----------



## Wirrallass

Long time since I've heard this!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

From the Album Serenade 1974

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

What a little gem she was! Amazing voice.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh yeah ~ I'm loving this!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Gosh not heard this since my youth!

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Oh yeah ~ I'm loving this!
> 
> WL


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


pure class!!!! Love it.


----------



## WHT

*FLASHING*


----------



## WHT

Nothing better than cranking up the volume on this when you're 'p*off!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

Vincent price voice is priceless. . .


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Terence Trent D'Arby — Are You Happy?


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

*FLASHING*


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Fats Waller And His Rhythm — Twelfth Street Rag


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Where Were You Last Night


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

keep on trying....


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


> Nothing better than cranking up the volume on this when you're 'p*off!



While that isn’t my cup of tea at all! I understand the sentiment. When I’m annoyed the 1812 overture played at full volume with the canon fire lets me let off steam!

Incidentally, I’m not annoyed NOW & I find it hilariously FUNNY!






I found this slightly unuusal version of this played by an army brass band, rather than the usual full Orchestra, with REAL canons: not usually used in Orchestral performances!

I get to fire canons & nobody gets hurt!


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


>



Loved that! I AM a fan f Paloma Faith! She’s every bit as theatrical as Lady Gaga, to me, withouth going totally over the top! She was a former magician’s assistant & understands how to use theatre in her performances & music videos! Great vioce too!


----------



## nonethewiser

Now 49 years old since the original version  but still sounds great, amazing lyrics and a beautiful vocal by the legend that is  Don McLean, personally prefer the later version of the song


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> While that isn’t my cup of tea at all! I understand the sentiment. When I’m annoyed the 1812 overture played at full volume with the canon fire lets me let off steam!
> 
> Incidentally, I’m not annoyed NOW & I find it hilariously FUNNY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this slightly unuusal version of this played by an army brass band, rather than the usual full Orchestra, with REAL canons: not usually used in Orchestral performances!
> 
> I get to fire canons & nobody gets hurt!



I suppose when you're annoyed it's whatever type of music represents your mood at the time! LOL! alternatively is quite therapeutic firing staples into wood with a staple gun or hammering 6" nails into wood.....Full intent on driving the nail home with 'full force' of the hammer! lol! I digress.......! 
I do like classical too mostly the cello! But like the common popular ones too like Strauss etc; I did have symphony no: 5 Tchaikovsky. . . played it so loud upstairs neighbour banged on ceiling for me to turn it down.........lol!


----------



## WHT

Had this on tape cassette...


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Lionel Ritchie duet with Diana Ross — Endless Love


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Chuck Berry — Too Much Monkey Business


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Lionel Ritchie duet with Diana Ross — Endless Love



I love this song! My younger brother & I did a very good karaoke duet of this, if I DO say so myself! After he went to uni in London he’s lived there & I don’t see him so often anymore! I always feel nostalgic & miss him when I hear this. It was always this version we sang to!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT

OMG! Bill Oddie! ROFWL!!!! Loved these as a kid; slapstick...lol! love it!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

Another tune that always makes me smile........


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Following the death of Andre Previn, it just has to be…

Grieg — Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Following the death of Andre Previn, it just has to be…
> 
> Grieg — Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16



I hadn’t heard that news til now! Aw! That’s so sad! He was a great conductor & will be sadly missed!


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Etta James — I'd Rather Go Blind


----------



## Contused

J S Bach — Concerto for oboe & violin BWV 1060


----------



## WHT

Contused said:


> Following the death of Andre Previn, it just has to be…
> 
> Grieg — Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16


I'd never in a million years be able to say who that was by title....that is my problem with classical music. I can't hum it, I can't describe it unless I hear it then I shout 'THAT'S IT!'........


----------



## WHT

I hunted this one down.......


----------



## WHT




----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


> I'd never in a million years be able to say who that was by title....that is my problem with classical music. I can't hum it, I can't describe it unless I hear it then I shout 'THAT'S IT!'........



I was like that too after being first introduced to classical music at the age of 11 in form 1 at secondary school music lessons: never heard it before & knew instantly I loved it! That was in the 80’s when classical music was SO expensive to buy, especially for a teen’s pocket money! My classical music knowlege & education would probably have stayed that way if fate hadn’t intervened.

Boots the Chemist commissioned an affordable line of Classical music in the 80’s with cassette tapes at £2 & cd’s at £5. I was in heaven & bought loads & loads, not all at once just when I had pocket money, on cassette tape to find what I love & what I didn’t. Then, bought the cd’s of what I loved! Most of my Classical music knowledge came from that Boots collection, which I still have the cd’s I love imported into iTunes, & was a godsend! They all came with booklets with info about the composers, explanations of the music, how, why & where the music was written & interesting info!

Sadly, Boots stopped doing that collection & I bought less as it was SO expensive: just occasionally bought what I KNOW I love!

Then Classic FM started in 1995? & their magazine every month had a cd of complications of music they featured that month. They also commissioned affordable full works on cd’s: have a fair few of those complete works too!

Because I’ve listened to pieces I love over & over & over again, through the years, I remember them & hum them just as people do with pop songs!

A lot of Classical music is now free on YouTube but, the problem with that is how do you know what to search for if you’re a novice? You can’t search for something if you don’t know it’s there!

I still come across new pieces & composers when I listen to Classic FM & then look for it on YouTube! And, if I REALLY like the new stuff I discovered, I buy it on iTunes! Classic FM is a great educator!


----------



## WHT

Lanny said:


> I was like that too after being first introduced to classical music at the age of 11 in form 1 at secondary school music lessons: never heard it before & knew instantly I loved it! That was in the 80’s when classical music was SO expensive to buy, especially for a teen’s pocket money! My classical music knowlege & education would probably have stayed that way if fate hadn’t intervened.
> 
> Boots the Chemist commissioned an affordable line of Classical music in the 80’s with cassette tapes at £2 & cd’s at £5. I was in heaven & bought loads & loads, not all at once just when I had pocket money, on cassette tape to find what I love & what I didn’t. Then, bought the cd’s of what I loved! Most of my Classical music knowledge came from that Boots collection, which I still have the cd’s I love imported into iTunes, & was a godsend! They all came with booklets with info about the composers, explanations of the music, how, why & where the music was written & interesting info!
> 
> Sadly, Boots stopped doing that collection & I bought less as it was SO expensive: just occasionally bought what I KNOW I love!
> 
> Then Classic FM started in 1995? & their magazine every month had a cd of complications of music they featured that month. They also commissioned affordable full works on cd’s: have a fair few of those complete works too!
> 
> Because I’ve listened to pieces I love over & over & over again, through the years, I remember them & hum them just as people do with pop songs!
> 
> A lot of Classical music is now free on YouTube but, the problem with that is how do you know what to search for if you’re a novice? You can’t search for something if you don’t know it’s there!
> 
> I still come across new pieces & composers when I listen to Classic FM & then look for it on YouTube! And, if I REALLY like the new stuff I discovered, I buy it on iTunes! Classic FM is a great educator!



Smash Hits and No.1 magazine was what my money was spent on! It had all the words and who was at what no in the charts, who was in and who was out and who was up and coming! My bedroom then was decorated from floor to ceiling with posters from said magazines! When I start forgetting my music is when I know I'm on the rough road to nowhere!.........


----------



## Lanny

WHT said:


> Smash Hits and No.1 magazine was what my money was spent on! It had all the words and who was at what no in the charts, who was in and who was out and who was up and coming! My bedroom then was decorated from floor to ceiling with posters from said magazines! When I start forgetting my music is when I know I'm on the rough road to nowhere!.........



Oh, I know about that: what my peers around me did but, not me! I felt a bit un normal until I discovered Michael Jackson in 1988 Smooth Criminal & bought his back catalogue! THEN, I felt more normal as I had posters of him & started buying, said, Smash Hits etc. for pictures I could cut out & paste in a scrapbook!


----------



## Lanny

PS: I shared a bedroom with my younger sister by 1.5 years & her half of the bedroom was covered with Bros posters, she was a Brosette, while mine was empty! Then, goodbye empty walls & hello Michael Jackson!


----------



## Contused

Kiss — God Gave Rock And Roll To You


----------



## Contused

The Prodigy — Firestarter


----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Cream — Deserted Cities Of The Heart


----------



## Contused

Rush — Prime Mover


----------



## Wirrallass

A golden oldie by the legendary Roy Orbison takes me back on a sentimental journey to my youth.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1977.

Its only recently that I discovered Emmylou Harris. Some of her latest songs are sung with such passion.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourite tracks

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another great song from KD Lang 

WL


----------



## Contused

Rush — La Villa Strangiato

"La Villa Strangiato" was released on the 1978 album Hemispheres, and is subtitled "An Exercise in Self-Indulgence". The 9:37 song, the fourth and final track of the album, was Rush's first entirely instrumental piece. The multi-part piece was inspired by a dream guitarist Alex Lifeson had, and the music in these sections correspond to the occurrences in his dream. The opening segment was played on a nylon-string classical guitar. The next segment introduces the main theme of La Villa, the Strangiato theme. The song progresses to include an increasingly complex guitar solo backed by string synthesizer, followed closely by bass and drum fills. The Strangiato theme is then revisited before the song ends abruptly with phased bass and drums. The piece is divided as follows:

    I: "Buenas Noches, Mein Froinds!" (0:00–0:26)
    II: "To sleep, perchance To dream..." (0:27–1:59)
    III: "Strangiato theme" (2:00–3:15)
    IV: "A Lerxst in Wonderland" (3:16–5:48)
    V: "Monsters!" (5:49–6:09)
    VI: "The Ghost of the Aragon" (6:10–6:44)
    VII: "Danforth and Pape" (6:45–7:25)
    VIII: "The Waltz of the Shreves" (7:26–7:51)
    IX: "Never turn your back on a Monster!" (7:52–8:02)
    X: "Monsters! (Reprise)" (8:03–8:16)
    XI: "Strangiato theme (Reprise)" (8:17–9:20)
    XII: "A Farewell to Things" (9:20–9:37)


----------



## Seabreeze

WHT said:


>



I wanted to be Suzi Q when I was a kid!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Brush With the Blues


----------



## Contused

Sade — The Sweetest Taboo


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Emerson, Lake & Palmer — Fanfare For The Common Man


----------



## Carlos

Seabreeze said:


>


This reminded me of Iron Maiden's eponymous song about the battle of Paschendale






This is a fan made video, using footage from the movie All Quiet on the Western Front, based on the book of the same name by a German soldier. Both the song and the book highlight how war destroys people not just in the physical sense.


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel (ft. Kate Bush) — Don't Give Up


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Lanny

Because I’m feeling whimsical today, being happier & more hopeful because of the warmer Spring weather, I’m posting Madonna’s Dear Jessie.

It’s been a pretty tough Winter for me with a lot of illness & injury pushing my BS & insulin doses up & up.

Today I’ve just started on reducing my insulin doses with falling BS readings!






I’ve been listening to this song for years & years & have never seen this official music video before & I find it simply DELIGHTFUL!


----------



## Lanny

Also, another whimsical one I’m posting is Paul McCartney’s Frog Chorus We All Stand Together.


----------



## Contused

Primal Scream — Sad And Blue


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

Just heard this stirring piece on Classic FM Beehoven’s Symphony no 5 the first movement. I’ve posted it before & it’s probably the most famous 4 notes in all of Classical Music.

So much so, my parents referred to it as da da da da!, the famous fate knocking at the door 4 notes, Music during my teens. They weren’t into it at all: they didn’t like the one & only Classical Music album of Mozart’s Night Music I bought them for Christmas once! THEY were into Cantonese Opera which I thought was high pitched screeching which I, in italics, referred to as dok dok chan music: a joking reference that after each line of dialogue is sung there’s an accompanied 3 notes on the Chinese percussion instrument that sounds like dok dok chan! They didn’t get my love of Classical Music & I didn’t get their love of Cantonese Opera: to each their own!

I would say “They’re listening to dok dok chan music again” & leave then to it on the hifi in the living room; they said “ Lanny’s listening to da da da da! music again” when they heard the loud strains of Classical music through my closed bedroom door!

Classical music HAS to be heard through speakers & NOT earphones! If for no other reason than practical: I put it quite simply as annoying to have to keep turning up the volume for the quiet bits & turning down the volume for the loud bits through earphones: no need for that palaver with speakers!


----------



## Contused

Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli — Minor Swing


----------



## Pine Marten

The Be Good Tanyas, which came up on YouTube after I played the White Stripes' Jolene...


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli — Minor Swing



Oh, yeah! That got me swinging!


----------



## Contused

This one takes me back to my schooldays during the late 50's and early 60's…

Dutch Swing College Band — Tiger Rag


----------



## Carlos

Lanny said:


> Just heard this stirring piece on Classic FM Beehoven’s Symphony no 5 the first movement. I’ve posted it before & it’s probably the most famous 4 notes in all of Classical Music.
> 
> So much so, my parents referred to it as da da da da!, the famous fate knocking at the door 4 notes, Music during my teens. They weren’t into it at all: they didn’t like the one & only Classical Music album of Mozart’s Night Music I bought them for Christmas once! THEY were into Cantonese Opera which I thought was high pitched screeching which I, in italics, referred to as dok dok chan music: a joking reference that after each line of dialogue is sung there’s an accompanied 3 notes on the Chinese percussion instrument that sounds like dok dok chan! They didn’t get my love of Classical Music & I didn’t get their love of Cantonese Opera: to each their own!
> 
> I would say “They’re listening to dok dok chan music again” & leave then to it on the hifi in the living room; they said “ Lanny’s listening to da da da da! music again” when they heard the loud strains of Classical music through my closed bedroom door!
> 
> Classical music HAS to be heard through speakers & NOT earphones! If for no other reason than practical: I put it quite simply as annoying to have to keep turning up the volume for the quiet bits & turning down the volume for the loud bits through earphones: no need for that palaver with speakers!


I love Beethoven, his music is timeless, doesn't age, sounds as surprising and fresh today as it must have done 200 years ago.

As for his use of dynamics, the fourth movement of the ninth is an absolute rollercoaster.






One of my favourite pieces of music, up there with Hallowed be thy name.


----------



## Lanny

Carlos said:


> I love Beethoven, his music is timeless, doesn't age, sounds as surprising and fresh today as it must have done 200 years ago.
> 
> As for his use of dynamics, the fourth movement of the ninth is an absolute rollercoaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite pieces of music, up there with Hallowed be thy name.



Oh yes! One of my favourite pieces I hum often: Ode to Joy!

Amazingly, he was almost completely deaf when he composed this: didn’t matter as he could HEAR the music in his head!


----------



## Carlos

Lanny said:


> Oh yes! One of my favourite pieces I hum often: Ode to Joy!
> 
> Amazingly, he was almost completely deaf when he composed this: didn’t matter as he could HEAR the music in his head!


Not just that. He conducted the orchestra the first time it was played, and allegedly had to be turned around to see the reaction of the audience, as he couldn't hear the applause.


----------



## Lanny

Carlos said:


> Not just that. He conducted the orchestra the first time it was played, and allegedly had to be turned around to see the reaction of the audience, as he couldn't hear the applause.



Thanks for THAT little nugget of info, @Carlos  I didn’t know that & it’s COOL! He conducted it himself!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This is sublimely serene ~ I could listen to it all night through. The video is amazing too.
> 
> WL



Have you ever seen this danced in ballet? Saint Seans’ Carnival of the Animals The Swan aka in ballet The Dying Swan. It’s heartbreakingly beautiful!






Edited to add:-* I love that bit in the middle where she arches her back with one leg stretched out behind: the lines are SO swanlike!


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Nightingale Serenade ~ another wonderful piece of music from Andrè Rieu ~(Toselli's Serenade)
> Just beautiful.
> WL


Love this with the video & the sounds of the birds!


----------



## Lanny

I’m not always in the mood for Beethoven & feel rather like Lucy Honeychurch in A Room With A View: “ Mother dosen’t like me playing Beethoven. She says I’m always peevish afterwards.” To which Reverend Beeb says “Naturally one would be, stirred up.”

I just trawled through this thread to find the last time I was in the “stirred up” mood for Beethoven & it was back in November!


----------



## Contused

Beethoven — Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Opus 68 "Pastoral"


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Beethoven — Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Opus 68 "Pastoral"



Oh, yes! Stirs up images of lambs in the fields, shepherdesses & their crooks, lush fields of barley & merry old England: rather like Danny Boyle's portrayal in his Isles of Wonder presentation at the 2012 Olympics; how the rest of the world see us in period works of fiction & period dramas on screen! Makes me think of Thomas Hardy's Far From The Madding Crowd!

Unfortunately, almost completely gone now but, lives on in our nostalgic hearts & souls! The long gone Wessex!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Oh, yes! Stirs up images of lambs in the fields, shepherdesses & their crooks, lush fields of barley & merry old England: rather like Danny Boyle's portrayal in his Isles of Wonder presentation at the 2012 Olympics; how the rest of the world see us in period works of fiction & period dramas on screen! Makes me think of Thomas Hardy's Far From The Madding Crowd!
> 
> Unfortunately, almost completely gone now but, lives on in our nostalgic hearts & souls! The long gone Wessex!


I live in the historical area of Wessex. My last outing revealed lots of blossom in hedgerows, but not many lambs.

Now for something completely different…

Stevie Nicks — Stand Back


----------



## WHT

Seabreeze said:


>


....GIVE IT VOLUMEEEEEEEE


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

Pine Marten said:


> The Be Good Tanyas, which came up on YouTube after I played the White Stripes' Jolene...


----------



## WHT




----------



## Carlos

Lanny said:


> Thanks for THAT little nugget of info, @Carlos  I didn’t know that & it’s COOL! He conducted it himself!



Ian Hislop had a program on Beethoven's fifth and how revolutionary it was, possibly in more than just the musical sense, in here

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03wtr9m

They even had some musicians play with instruments contemporary to Beethoven.

Thanks for the link to the ballet piece. I had heard of it, but I am not sure I had actually heard it. I tend to mote go for the central european (Beethoven, Dvorak) and russian composers, so I am not very familiar with the French and Italian musicians.

ETA Unfortunately it looks like only a trailer for the program is available, which is a shame.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

Carlos said:


> Ian Hislop had a program on Beethoven's fifth and how revolutionary it was, possibly in more than just the musical sense, in here
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03wtr9m
> 
> They even had some musicians play with instruments contemporary to Beethoven.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the ballet piece. I had heard of it, but I am not sure I had actually heard it. I tend to mote go for the central european (Beethoven, Dvorak) and russian composers, so I am not very familiar with the French and Italian musicians.
> 
> ETA Unfortunately it looks like only a trailer for the program is available, which is a shame.



Thanks for that! I would like to see that programme: I CAN see how that makes sense

Oh yes The Dying Swan was Choreographed & created in 1905 to Saint Seans’ music. It was danced most famously by Dame Margot Fontaine! She was famously known to bring audiences into floods of tears by her performance as The Dying Swan! Unfortunately I can’t find ANY performance of Margot Fontaine doing that piece on YouTube! Although there IS of her doing Swan Lake.

Also, there’s a ballet created for & danced by The New York City Ballet using all 14 pieces of music in Saint Seans’ Carnival of the Animals in 2003.
About a young boy who falls asleep in The Natural History Museum. His classmates, teachers & people he knows all appear as animals in his dreams!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

C.P.E. Bach — Magnificat


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> C.P.E. Bach — Magnificat



I’m loving this! There are still new pieces of Classical Music new to me & this is the case here! From the first notes, I knew I loved this! Thanks for posting this, @Contused  I’m at 12:30 as I post this & will carry on listening to the end. Have to note the time because the video will start from the beginning again when I press the reply button & the page reloads!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! At about 20 mins in & realising it’s a choral piece too! Lovely! 

Listening on the iPad while I type & post on the iPhone! In case your wondering.

Oh! I just blew up the backdrop picture on the video & it’s NOT Johan Sebastian Bach, as I assumed! This is a new composer, to me!


----------



## Lanny

Aww! Absolutely loved that, @Contused 

That’s the second completely new, to me, composer I’ve discovered recently.

The first was Louise Farrenc symphony no. 2 first movement.1804 to 1875 I discovered on Classic FM & posted. I’ve since heard other pieces, also on Classic FM, by said composer!

The second one is Carl Philpp Emanuel Bach you, @Contused have posted!

I’ve said it before: how do you search for something on youtube if you don’t know it’s there! I CAN search for more by this composer NOW that you’ve introduced me! Thanks very much!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Just ggogled him! The third son of Johann Sebastian Bach! Like father; like son!


----------



## Contused

B. B. King — You're Breaking My Heart


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Ah! Just googled him! The third son of Johann Sebastian Bach! Like father; like son!



I use Wikipedia for research purposes on topics that interest me. For instance…

*Johann Sebastian Bach (31 March 1685 – 28 July 1750)*

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (8 March 1714 – 14 December 1788)*

I was drawn to CPE Bach's Magnificat as I'd sung a much shorter version as a chorister many years ago at school. I discovered that JS Bach also composed a version, which is well worth playing.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Police — Message In A Bottle


----------



## Seabreeze

Everything's gonna be all right
Rock-a-bye, rock-a-bye


----------



## mikeyB

The best love song ever written, some think. And Carl Wilson’s voice carries it perfectly


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Tonight, Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Seabreeze

For Christchurch


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — Show Some Respect


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Pretending


----------



## Lanny

I’m posting this today on Saint Patrick’s Day: The Londonderry Air; an ancient Irish tune long before an English Reverent wrote the lyrics Danny Boy to this tune!






Edited to add:-* As the legend goes, it was from the town of Limavady in County Londonderry on The Causeway Coast in Northern Ireland that the blind harp player Denis O'Hampsey played it in the Belfast Festival in 1792 when English man Edward Bunting who was travelling around Ireland collecting harp tunes heard it & wrote it down. The tune was suspossedly composed by another blind harpish Rory Dall O’Cahan who passed it onto Denis before he died.


----------



## nonethewiser

Lanny said:


> I’m posting this today on Saint Patrick’s Day: The Londonderry Air; an ancient Irish tune long before an English Reverent wrote the lyrics Danny Boy to this tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:-* As the legend goes, it was from the town of Limavady in County Londonderry on The Causeway Coast in Northern Ireland that the blind harp player Denis O'Hampsey played it in the Belfast Festival in 1792 when English man Edward Bunting who was travelling around Ireland collecting harp tunes heard it & wrote it down. The tune was suspossedly composed by another blind harpish Rory Dall O’Cahan who passed it onto Denis before he died.



Just beautiful, truly beautiful. 

Always brings a tear to the eyes; Lanny great info about the history of the tune.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

This completes my homage to St Patricks Day.


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## merrymunky

Still Counting - Vobeat


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

God damn hero!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## HOBIE

Nothing am watching the TV


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Compulsion


----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Metallica — Leper Messiah


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

ROFWL!!!!


----------



## WHT

Bit sick but fantastically funny....................


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — (When Things Go Wrong) It Hurts Me Too


----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Guru Josh — Popcorn


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Hear My Train a-Comin'


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Little Richard — Tutti Frutti


----------



## WHT




----------



## Contused

Mariah Carey — Butterfly


----------



## Contused

Betty Boo — 24 Hours


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jethro Tull — War Child


----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana & Jonny Lang — I Ain't Superstitious


----------



## Contused

Blondie — Will Anything Happen


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & B. B. King — Days Of Old


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Neneh Cherry — Love Ghetto


----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks — Stand Back


----------



## Nick Jones




----------



## Contused

Poison — Blind Faith


----------



## Contused

Dave Brubeck — So Wistfully Sad


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## SueEK

Dave W said:


> I can't listen to music and do something else. I'm a subscriber to the "Silence isn't a void that has to be filled," philosophy. I enjoy silence. I also like music very much though when I do want to listen to it, I want to listen to the music preferably at decent volume and with no other distractions.
> My YouTube choice :


I like the Disturbed version of Sounds of Silence


----------



## Contused

Blues Brothers — Flip, Flop & Fly


----------



## Contused

Johann Michael Haydn — Magnificat


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Mark T

Diverging from my usual diet of progressive rock, I discovered this recently and decided to download the entire album.


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Contused

Inspiral Carpets — I Want You


----------



## Contused

UB40 — Bring Me Your Cup


----------



## Contused

Guru Josh — Crave It


----------



## Contused

Poison — Stay Alive


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Lonnie Donegan — Rock Island Line


----------



## mikeyB

And where it came from...


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Tears In The Rain


----------



## Contused

Buddy Guy — Remembering' Stevie


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck feat. Olivia Safe — Elegy for Dunkirk


----------



## Contused

Duke Ellington — Perdido


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Philadelphia


----------



## Contused

The Wannadies — Dreamy Wednesdays


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Seabreeze

Damned for all time


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Big Block — Jeff Beck (Performing this week...Live at Ronnie Scott's)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Girl From Ipanema — Astrud Gilberto & Stan Getz


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

TEQUILA!


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — End Of The Line


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Delivering The Goods


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Let It Rock


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — All I Really Want To Do


----------



## Contused

Ugly Kid Joe — Don't Go


----------



## Contused

The Yardbirds — For Your Love


----------



## Contused

Rush — Time Stand Still


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Walk On Water


----------



## Contused

Cream — Lawdy Mama


----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — Boom Boom


----------



## Matt Cycle

Classic trance. Put your hands in the air.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## nonethewiser

Always liked this very unusual song, been playing in my head today. Billy Mackenzie was a talented man and died so tragically at a young age, the girl on the keyboard is called Martha Ladly, she was also part of the band Martha and the Muffins


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Lay Down Sally


----------



## Contused

Biosphere — Novelty Waves


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Living In Sin


----------



## Contused

Eurythmics — How Long?


----------



## Contused

Republica — Out Of The Darkness


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Love Revolution


----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana (ft. Scott Stapp) — Fortunate Son


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Blondie — What I Heard


----------



## Jodee

This is one that gets my toes tapping   .


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Hard Times


----------



## Jodee

Calm and haunting:


----------



## Contused

Ray Charles — Cry


----------



## Contused

Ladysmith Black Mambazo — Liph' iqiniso


----------



## mikeyB

I listened to this a couple of days ago. Best listened to in a herby haze, as I did back in 1971. Ultra dark, a gumbo/free jazz hymn to Angola Prison. Brilliant. Just for sport, count the number of time signatures. Only listen if you have about 20 minutes to spare


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Only Love Can Break Your Heart


----------



## robert@fm

I recently found this one — first time I've heard it in 35 years: 




And in a very different style, Epic Rocking™, 17th-century style:


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — Steamy Windows


----------



## Contused

Mariah Carey — Breakdown


----------



## robert@fm

Another all-time favourite.  Although jazz, I think this is also an authentic fugue.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — How Blue Can You Get


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Love Minus Zero, No Limit


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Autumn Leaves


----------



## Contused

Jethro Tull — Pussy Willow


----------



## Contused

Roxette — Small Talk


----------



## Contused

The Everly Brothers — Walk Right Back


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Run to the Hills


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## mikeyB

Great guitar work. Not sure about the sentiments, mind...


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Great guitar work. Not sure about the sentiments, mind...


Quite!


----------



## Contused

Chuck Berry — My Ding-A-Ling


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — River Of Tears


----------



## Contused

Lionel Richie — Running With The Night


----------



## Contused

Thunder — Today The World Stopped Turning


----------



## Contused

Little Angels — Boneyard


----------



## Contused

The Yardbirds — Baby What's Wrong


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — In Your Eyes (Secret World Live)


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — Cover Your Rig


----------



## Contused

Count Basie — Straight Life


----------



## mikeyB

In memory of the recently deceased genius...






RIP Dr John


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jools Holland & Doctor John as the "Boogie Woogie Twins"


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


Lovely! That takes me back over 50 years when I listened regularly to the complete album. Thank you.


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Heart Turns to Stone


----------



## Contused

Minor Swing — Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli


----------



## Contused

B.B. King, Jeff Beck, Eric Clapton, Albert Collins & Buddy Guy in Apollo Theater 1993 Part 2


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Bring Your Daughter… To The Slaughter


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Cocaine


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Looking For Someone


----------



## mikeyB

As it’s his 78th birthday today (and one of my favourite chroniclers of life, the universe and everything)...


----------



## Contused

Sadé — Paradise


----------



## Seabreeze

Always Daddy's girl


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Blues Power


----------



## mikeyB

One of my favourite bands...


----------



## Contused

Charlie Byrd and Stan Getz — Samba de Uma Nota Só


----------



## Contused

Vangelis — State Of Independence


----------



## Contused

Rush — Turn the Page


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Carpenters — For All We Know


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Sorrow


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Atlanta Rhythm Section founding member J.R. Cobb dies…

Atlanta Rhythm Section — Spooky


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Gustav Holst — The Planets - Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity


----------



## Contused

The Animals — We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## Contused

Mudhoney — Overblown


----------



## Contused

Bivouac — Good Day Song


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — No Face, No Name, No Number


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Chasing Car(b)s - Snow Patrol*
*



*


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Association - Windy (might be the metformin)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey (messes with my BG levels)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mike Nesmith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Was Not Was - I feel better than James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Carlos Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Peaches - The Stranglers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grace Slick - Dreams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stone the Crows -  Sad Mary


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jethro Tull -  Heavy Horses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Saw Doctors - Chips


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Who - Substitute


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two late greats


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Floating Bridge


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Contused said:


> Eric Clapton — Floating Bridge


Never heard old Slow Hand doing this before. I'd heard this version by Sleepy John Estes.




I think it was on a radio programme by Paul Jones (Manfred Mann) on BBC Radio 2. Both versions are excellent. Thanks for expanding my knowledge

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My favourite version of this. Chris Farlowe's voice . . . . . . .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I wonder what happened to this young lad!!


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Outta Love Again


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Jodee

Sweet Dream Baby - Roy Orbison:


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## collectors

Im new here & can see there is a slant to Rock & the oldies. Personaly i tune into plant Rock in the afternoons. But one young lady that's worth a listen to is
Indiara Sfair on you tube & if you like the harmonica, wow. Ok the 1st one is a bit of a lesson.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Kind Hearted Woman Blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Monday Morning Blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Red Norvo — Just You, Just Me


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Bronco Billy




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Gerry Rafferty — The Ark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## KARNAK

<iframe width="950" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Fields Of Gold


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One version of an old song
The Dubliners' version below


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Black Knight


----------



## Contused

Bomb The Bass — Winter In July (Ubiquity Mix)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze

collectors said:


> Im new here & can see there is a slant to Rock & the oldies. Personaly i tune into plant Rock in the afternoons.



It's whatever music that you are into, there's no obligation for following suit - the different the better, broadening horizons. 
I'm quite eclectic but rock and blues are faves.


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> Bomb The Bass — Winter In July (Ubiquity Mix)



how apt - tis a bleak grey sky this morning here!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Try Planet Pootwaddle 
https://planetpootwaddle.com/


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Pine Marten

The music from The Pianist, one of my favourite movies, a sad and deeply moving film


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pine Marten said:


> The music from The Pianist, one of my favourite movies, a sad and deeply moving film
> 
> Some lovely Chopin pieces there.
> My favourite movie song/theme


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_3yDImIQYU


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This song is just too good to be only played in December. 
The orthodontically challenged Shane McGowan. 
R.I.P  the beautiful Kirsty MacColl such a tragedy. 
Back when this was recorded, I’d have been convinced that she’d have outlived him.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Cream — Strange Brew


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Poison — Blind Faith


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Far out man!!  Peace & Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MikeyBikey

"In the ghetto" by Elvis. Fifty years old. With todays knife crime has anything changed?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Cure — Burn


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

I miss the fun of living in London, but I am happy away from the smoke!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Talkin' World War III Blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Acoustic


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Acoustic


----------



## Seabreeze

Sheeran & Boccelli


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — To Know You Is To Love You


----------



## Contused

Adelaide Hall — Drop Me Off In Harlem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## KARNAK

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

George Harrison & Eric Clapton — While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Paul McCartney, Joe Cocker, Eric Clapton & Rod Stewart — All You Need Is Love


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck & Jimmy Page — Layla


----------



## Contused

Santana — Black Magic Woman


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Bronco Billy




----------



## Contused

U2 — I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Mamas & The Papas — California Dreamin'


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Stairway To Heaven


----------



## nonethewiser

Fab tribute to the late great Ronnie Lane on Sounds of the 70s this afternoon, he wrote some great songs for sure, this being his finest moment in my opinion


----------



## KARNAK

<iframe width="859" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Mozart — Piano Concerto No. 20


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Bad Love


----------



## Contused

Norman Watt-Roy & Wilko Johnson — Roxette


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Kraftwerk — Autobahn


----------



## Pine Marten

This off YouTube, cos I am so fed up with the flaming heat:


----------



## nonethewiser

Pine Marten said:


> This off YouTube, cos I am so fed up with the flaming heat



Wait until tomorrow, said to be even hotter, one just for you


----------



## Pine Marten

... but I wish it would


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Lay Down Sally


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Londonbeat — Getcha Ya Ya


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Genesis — Duke's Travels/Duke's End


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Meade "Lux" Lewis — Honky Tonk Train Blues


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Jailbreak


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — I Better Go Now


----------



## Contused

James P Johnson — Improvisation On Pinetop's Boogie Woogie


----------



## missclb

At work, headphones on. Volume up. 

The Black Keys – El Camino.


----------



## missclb

Looking back through the links, I saw Placebo, which reminded me of a great cover...


----------



## missclb

I'll never fall out of love with this album.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Contused said:


> Thin Lizzy — Jailbreak


Phil Lynot R.I.P.
Brilliant song but daftest line in the music business _"Tonight there's gonna be a jailbreak, somewhere in this town"_ I wonder where it's gonna be?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Tell The Truth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

_ "Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine.......................

 ..................I'm no good at being noble, but it doesn't take much to see that the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world."
_
Nuff said, classic that I never tire watching.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Charlie Watts — Boogie-Woogie


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> Charlie Watts — Boogie-Woogie



Loved the interview too


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — All Guns Blazing


----------



## Bohemianne

It's the weekend so it's 60's/70's theme for me and other half


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — Satisfaction


----------



## nonethewiser

The late great John Peel fav song, classic Feargal


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Kate Bush — Babooshka


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — In Your Eyes (Secret World Live)


----------



## Seabreeze

and the sign said long haired freaky people not apply


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Enigma — The Eyes Of Truth


----------



## Matt Cycle

Amazing wordplay in this.  Backing music is Intro by The xx.


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Sucker in a 3 Piece


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Prodigy — Charly (Alley Cat Mix)


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Sweet Little Angel (Live)


----------



## nonethewiser

Some will know this as the theme tune to Keeping Faith on the BBC, beautifully song by Amy  Wadge


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

I was there - phenomenal night 
Always loved the Olympics but the Paralympics was something else


----------



## Contused

Bill Wyman & Rhythm Kings — Chicken Shack Boogie


----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — Symphony No. 40


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Why


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Contused

Fleetwood Mac — Albatross


----------



## Contused

Alexander Borodin — String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Pine Marten

The Songs of Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Primal Scream — Give Out But Don't Give Up (feat. George Clinton & Denise Johnson)


----------



## Andy HB




----------



## Contused

Verve — Make It Till Monday


----------



## Contused

Cream — White Room


----------



## Contused

Rush — Cold Fire


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Mercy Street


----------



## Contused

Kiss — Cold Gin


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Rush — La Villa Strangiato


----------



## Contused

Stephane Grappelli — Sweet Georgia Brown


----------



## Contused

Soundgarden — The Day I Tried To Live


----------



## Contused

The Levellers — Fifteen Years


----------



## Contused

Cream — Tales Of Brave Ulysses


----------



## Contused

David Bowie — Space Oddity


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Shot Down In Flames


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Meanstreak


----------



## Contused

The Smashing Pumpkins — Porcelina Of The Vast Oceans


----------



## Contused

Joe Cocker — Bad Bad Sign


----------



## nonethewiser

Never tire of listening to this


----------



## Contused

Alannah Myles — Love Is


----------



## Contused

Jelly Roll Morton — Mushmouth Shuffle


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Tail Dragger


----------



## Contused

Fantasia on British Sea-Songs — Last Night of the Proms 2012


----------



## Bronco Billy

The glory of symphonic rock


----------



## Contused

Beethoven - Symphony No. 6


----------



## Contused

Nirvana — The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## mikeyB




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Milestones


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — I (Who Have Nothing)


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Hummingbird


----------



## Contused

Whitesnake — Rock An' Roll Angels


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — I'm In The Mood


----------



## KARNAK

<iframe width="1219" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone.


----------



## Contused

Aerosmith — Love In An Elevator


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Abacab


----------



## Contused

Eric Burdon & The Animals — We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Contused

Rush — Closer To The Heart


----------



## Seabreeze

Grieving.


----------



## Contused

Whale — That's Where It's At


----------



## Contused

Simon & Garfunkel — Why Don't You Write Me


----------



## Seabreeze

Lost my identical twin sister 11 days ago

I miss the magic running through her soul....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Extreme — Money (In God We Trust)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Texas — I Don't Want A Lover


----------



## Contused

Massive Attack — Five Man Army


----------



## Contused

James Brown — I Got You (I Feel Good)


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — The Four Seasons - Summer


----------



## SueEK

Don’t take the mick and I can’t attach anything, but I’m listening to Sclub7 in my car at the moment, very very sad I know


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Agitation


----------



## Contused

Annie Lennox — Money Can't Buy It


----------



## Greymouser

Good to see another forum that appreciates music.   I heard this today, first time in a while, but good and not as you might expect...


----------



## Contused

Queen — Tie Your Mother Down (Live at Wembley 11-07-1986)


----------



## Contused

Radiohead — Exit Music (For A Film)


----------



## mikeyB

Pet shop Boys - What Have done to Deserve This? (The family motto)


----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## Contused

Green Day — Emenius Sleepus


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Time to Kill


----------



## Contused

The Cult — Saints Are Down


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Champagne And Reefer


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Take the plan, spin it sideways.


----------



## Seabreeze

so close no matter how far


----------



## Contused

Etta James — I Just Want To Make Love To You


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## nonethewiser

Seabreeze said:


>



Best song by GnR, only November Rain comes close.

Love this guy, great guitarist singer and underappreciated


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Kind Hearted Woman


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Carpenters — Yesterday Once More


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Def Leppard — Pour Some Sugar On Me


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — Miss You Much


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Hell Or High Water


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Blues Power


----------



## Contused

Django  Reinhardt — Sweet Georgia Brown


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Suicide


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Radiohead — Airbag


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Cream — Toad






RIP Ginger Baker, who died today.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

John Lennon — Give Peace A Chance


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MikeyBikey

An old Cream album. Ginger Baker died a couple of days ago!


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — Come Back To Me


----------



## Contused

London Beat — I've Been Thinking About You


----------



## mikeyB

Because Ginger Baker died yesterday...


----------



## Contused

Cream — Spoonful


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Lay Your Hands On Me


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — You've Got Another Thing Comin'


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

...but most of all...


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — I Can't Stand The Rain


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — Concrete and Steel


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Intruder


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Hidden Charms


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Stillness Of Heart


----------



## nonethewiser

Master class of finger picking by Lindsey, appreciate it more thru headphones, classic Mac


----------



## Contused

Genesis — A Trick Of The Tail


----------



## Ralph-YK

The rain


----------



## Contused

Fluke — Bullet


----------



## Contused

Hawkwind — Psi Power


----------



## Contused

Mozart — The Piano Sonata No 16 in C major


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Primal Scream — Give Out But Don't Give Up (feat. George Clinton & Denise Johnson)


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Inside Information


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Eyesight To The Blind/Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — If I Had Possession Over Judgement Day


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Massacre


----------



## Contused

Maxine Sullivan — Blue Skies


----------



## Contused

Chuck Berry — Reelin' and Rockin'


----------



## Contused

Artie Shaw — Special Delivery Stomp


----------



## nonethewiser

On radio before, man does it get any better than this


----------



## Contused

Guns 'n' Roses — I Think About You


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — Let's Dance


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Philadelphia


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — It's In The Way That You Use It


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Why


----------



## Jodee




----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Firestarter


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Got To Give It Up


----------



## Contused

Ozzy Osbourne — See You On The Other Side


----------



## MikeyBikey

1812 Overture to cover noise of prats letting off fireworks. We have some displays tomorrow but the nonsense started last weekend! ☹️


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## C&E Guy

Went to see Christopher Cross on Tuesday. Been listening to his stuff.

My wife was at OMD on Thursday. So them too. I've seen them 3 times.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Partner put on Ed Sheeran. Time for a walk!


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Black Comedy


----------



## Wirrallass

The Silencers ~ I Can't Cry





WL


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — Miss You Much


----------



## Wirrallass

KD Lang ~ Western Stars 





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

OMD ~ Maid of New Orleans 





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dixie Chicks ~ Travelling Soldier





WL


----------



## Contused

Simon & Garfunkel — The Boxer


----------



## Wirrallass

The Boss ~ Purple Rain ~ Prince Tribute 2016





WL


----------



## Jodee




----------



## Contused

Status Quo — Going Down Town Tonight


----------



## Wirrallass

ELO ~ Mr Bluesky





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Peter Gabriel ~ Come Talk to Me.





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KT Tunstall ~ Through the Dark





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

UB40 ~ Things You Say Love





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

PERCY SLEDGE  ~ When a Man Loves a Woman






Last one from me ~ goodnight all.
WL


----------



## Contused

B. B. King — Every Day I Have The Blues (Live at the Regal)


----------



## Wirrallass

Emile Sande ~ Sparrow ~ as sung on the Pride of Britain Awards tonight.





WL


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> AC/DC — For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


@Contused It's not playing!
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> @Contused It's not playing!
> WL


Strange! It plays OK for me. Curious.


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Let It Rock


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Sweet Caroline


----------



## Wirrallass

Coldplay ~ Yellow





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Republica — Out Of The Darkness


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Gypsy Eyes


----------



## Contused

The Clash — Should I Stay Or Should I Go


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## Contused

John Mayall — The Last Time


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Django Reinhardt — Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Flying In a Blue Dream


----------



## Wirrallass

Karen Carpenter ~ Now (Her last recording)
For @Northerner





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Another one from UB40 ~ Kiss & Say Goodbye





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Emmylou Harris ~ I'll Be Your Baby Tonight 





WL


----------



## Contused

B. B. King — Sweet Little Angel


----------



## Wirrallass

Another of Emmylou's songs ~ Goodbye 





I love her voice.
WL


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Dire Straits ~ Sultans Of Swing





WL
Edited to add title


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Living After Midnight


----------



## Contused

Puccini — Musetta's Waltz from La Bohème (Anna Netrebko, Yuri Temirkanov)


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi @Contused.
The above video is unavailable. Message says it contains content from nikitaventures music who has blocked it from display on this website or application. Watch on YouTube.
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Hi @Contused.
> The above video is unavailable. Message says it contains content from nikitaventures music who has blocked it from display on this website or application. Watch on YouTube.
> WL


Curious. It worked for me yesterday and was very pleasant.

How about The Traveling Wilburys — Like A Ship


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Heartbreaker


----------



## Contused

Ugly Kid Joe — Mr. Recordman


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Bereavement....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Curious. It worked for me yesterday and was very pleasant.
> 
> How about The Traveling Wilburys — Like A Ship


Nah this isn't playing either!! Try searching for it on YouTube
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Curious. It worked for me yesterday and was very pleasant.
> 
> How about The Traveling Wilburys — Like A Ship


Afraid not Confused but this will ~ I hope!!!





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> WL



Good to see you back Wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> Good to see you back Wirralass


Thank you Seabreeze, its kind of you to say so. Good to be back. I'm 'breezing' in and out of threads to acustom myself with the forum again after several months of me time!
Take care
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ella Fitzgerald — Basin Street Blues


----------



## Contused

Duke Ellington — The Mooche


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Invisible Touch


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bruce Springsteen — Jackson Cage


----------



## Ralph-YK

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## Jodee




----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Achilles Last Stand


----------



## Wirrallass

COLDPLAY ~ Daddy




So beautiful but it touched my heart.
WL


----------



## Contused

B. B. King — It's My Own Fault


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

COLDPLAY ~ ORPHANS





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The beginning of a long music career maybe?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

JOAN BAEZ ~ BROTHERS IN ARMS





Not taking anything away from Mark Knopfler but this is a beautiful rendition too imo.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I came across this choir on YouTube and wanted to share it with you. Very talented youngsters don't you think?

WL


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Pine Marten

The fabulous BBC4 Christmas sessions from 2011:


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

OMD ~ Don't Go





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


>


I love Enya
WL


----------



## Contused

Visited my elder son at the weekend, hence…

Black Stone Cherry — Shapes Of Things


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Brother Love's Travelling Salvation Show


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Setting Me Up


----------



## Contused

Tara — Sullivan's John


----------



## Contused

Lynyrd Skynyrd — Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Contused

Page, Clapton and the Immediate All-Stars — Snake Drive


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm lying in bed poorly sick listening to this beautiful calming music which I have only just discovered. It suits my current mood. There may be more of Deuter on it's way!
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> <snip>I'm lying in bed poorly sick listening to this beautiful calming music which I have only just discovered…


What beautiful music and a great find. I hope you soon are feeling very much better.

Relaxing Piano Music: Romantic Music, Beautiful Relaxing Music, Sleep Music, Stress Relief…


----------



## Uller




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> What beautiful music and a great find. I hope you soon are feeling very much better.
> 
> Relaxing Piano Music: Romantic Music, Beautiful Relaxing Music, Sleep Music, Stress Relief…


Thank you Contused, glad you like it......and thank you so much for the Relaxing Piano Music, it's very thoughtful of you and just what I need right now. I love the video too. Thank you also for your kind get well wishes. 
Take care. 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm just loving Deuters musical ability to soothe ones mind ~ so relaxing particularly at this late hour. Hoping you too enjoy listening to his work of art.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I may have posted this earlier, not sure without trawling back ~ even so it's worth another listen imo.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Tara — Sullivan's John


Which reminds me has anyone seen or heard from Lanny. Her absence on this thread is conspicuous. I took a several months off for some 'me' time so haven't kept myself up to date. I hope all is well with her.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm signing off now but will leave you with an old favourite of mine.......




WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> <snip>…and thank you so much for the Relaxing Piano Music, it's very thoughtful of you and just what I need right now. I love the video too. Thank you also for your kind get well wishes…


You're very welcome. Here's another…

Loving Touch — Deuter


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> You're very welcome. Here's another…
> 
> Loving Touch — Deuter


Loving Touch? You certainly know which buttons to press Contused! This is just the medicine I need tonight as I've exhausted myself coughing all day & evening (Sorry tmi)
WL


----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> I'm lying in bed poorly sick listening to this beautiful calming music which I have only just discovered. It suits my current mood. There may be more of Deuter on it's way!
> WL



GWS - Get Well Soon sorry you're under the weather Wirralass
Hope this soothes and cheers


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> GWS - Get Well Soon sorry you're under the weather Wirralass
> Hope this soothes and cheers


Thank you for your kind GWS wishes Seabreeze. You're right about Chopin Nocturns, it was soothing.
WL.


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Boplicity


----------



## Seabreeze

grieving


----------



## Wirrallass

I once had a moment of forever but it's just a distant cherished memory now. Ho hum!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

DEUTER ~ ESCAPE FROM GRAVITY




Another beautiful & soothing masterpiece by Deuter.
It really touched my soul.
WL

Edited to amend title.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm ending my night shift with 35minutes of beautiful romantic music. The video's lovely & colourful too with shots of what look like cherry blossom trees. Lie back & enjoy.
WL.
Edited.


----------



## Contused

Scott Joplin — The Entertainer


----------



## Wirrallass

ETTA JAMES & B B KING ~ There's Something On Your Mind




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ARETHA FRANKLIN ~ I Never Loved a Man (The Way I Love You)




What a legend.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

GLENN MILLER ~ IN THE MOOD




Ah The Glen Miller sound, I love it.
WL


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Shine On You Crazy Diamond I - IX


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

JOHNNY REID ~ DANCE WITH ME




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WILLIE NELSON ~ BUTTERFLY




What a beautiful song ~ no other can sing this like Wille Nelson does.
WL


----------



## C&E Guy

Sitting at work with my earphones on, listening to The Australian Pink Floyd _Eclipsed By The Moon_ that arrived in the post this morning. Been tapping away on my desk and someone asked what I was listening to.


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> <snip>The Australian Pink Floyd _Eclipsed By The Moon_<snip>


Found it! All 2hrs 30mins of it. Sounds good. I shall return to this album…

The Australian Pink Floyd Show  Eclipsed By The Moon (2013)


----------



## Wirrallass

C&E Guy said:


> Sitting at work with my earphones on, listening to The Australian Pink Floyd _Eclipsed By The Moon_ that arrived in the post this morning. Been tapping away on my desk and someone asked what I was listening to.


Did you tell 'em?
WL


----------



## C&E Guy

wirralass said:


> Did you tell 'em?
> WL



Showed her the CD cover. Don't think it meant anything.

Philistine!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Deuter — Illumination


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — Concerto No. 12 in G major, La Stravaganza, Op.4, RV 298


----------



## Wirrallass

Just beautiful.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just discovered this.
WL


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — September Morn


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Buddy Guy — My Love Is Real


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

DONNA SUMMER ~ I Feel Love




A blast from 1977!
WL
Edited to add title of song


----------



## Wirrallass

NEIL DIAMO ~ Forever in Blue Jeans




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ROXY MUSIC ~ Jealous Guy




WL


----------



## Contused

Cream — Traintime


----------



## Wirrallass

......which reminds me of......




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

JOHNNY CASH ~ Remember me




WL


----------



## Contused

Stealers Wheel — Stuck In The Middle With You


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I discovered this last Christmas!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ELVIS PRESLEY ~ One Night With You




Oooo I've gone all of a quiver!!!
WL


----------



## Contused

Little Angels — Don't Pray For Me


----------



## Wirrallass

PASSENGER ~ The One You Love




WL


----------



## Contused

B. B. King & Eric Clapton — Come Rain Or Come Shine


----------



## Wirrallass

LOUIS ARMSTRONG ~ What a Wonderful World




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

THE ELECTRIC SWING CIRCUS ~ Bella Belle ~ Electro Swing 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

CARO EMERALD ~ Stuck




She's amazing.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

CARO EMERALD (NL) ~ A Night Like This @ Sziget 2012




I love this.
WL


----------



## MikeyBikey

Dedicated to all of today's candidates:


----------



## Stitch147

Currently listening to The Wurzels Christmas album. Seeing them live again next weekend, supported by The Skimmity Hitchers of course.


----------



## Wirrallass

KATIE MELUA ~ The Walls of the World




WL


----------



## Contused

J. S. Bach — Concertos For 3 & 4 Harpsichords


----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — (Die Zauberflöte - The Magic Flute) O Zittre Nicht


----------



## Wirrallass

JACKIE SCOTT ~ I'm Tired




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ANDRÉ RIEU ~ Nightingale Serenade 




Simply beautiful. 
WL


----------



## Contused

J. S. Bach — Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 in F minor BWV 1056


----------



## Wirrallass

LEONARD COHEN ~ A Thousand Kisses Deep




Not a great fan of Cohen but I like this.
WL


----------



## Contused

Arthur Conley — Sweet Soul Music


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Arthur Conley — Sweet Soul Music


I love this.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

NAT KING COLE ~ The Christmas Song




WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> NAT KING COLE ~ The Christmas Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


Lovely! One of my favourites.


----------



## Contused

Politics Christmas special | Morten Morland

The Times' cartoonist Morten Morland presents a Christmas special, looking back on a chaotic year in politics.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Politics Christmas special | Morten Morland
> 
> The Times' cartoonist Morten Morland presents a Christmas special, looking back on a chaotic year in politics.


Only Morten Morland could create this brilliant political musical comedy!!
 
WL


----------



## Contused

Robert Cray — Our Last Time


----------



## Wirrallass

STING ~ My Funny Valentine




Wow! Wasn't expecting that from Sting!!!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Robert Cray — Our Last Time


I love it♡
WL


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Rock And Roll


----------



## Wirrallass

Otis Redding ~ These Arms of Mine 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Otis Redding ~ Pain in my Heart




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Solomon Burke ~ Cry to Me




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Solomon Burke ~ Let Me Wrap My Arms Around You




WL


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Shake A Leg


----------



## Wirrallass

DIXIECHICKS ~ Teach Your Children 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

EMMYLOU HARRIS & DON WILLIAMS




Two of my favourite country singers/musicians.
WL


----------



## Contused

This is one of the most beautiful songs ever written.

Vangelis — La Petite Fille De La Mer


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> This is one of the most beautiful songs ever written.
> 
> Vangelis — La Petite Fille De La Mer


I love Vangelis, thanks Contused.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's another....
VANGELIS ~ Theme from Antarctica




.....another to follow.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

VANGELIS
1492 ~ CONQUEST OF PARADISE - Main Theme




I'm hooked! Spectacular
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

MOZART ~ Piano Concerto No.21 ~ Adante




Lie back ~ relax ~ and listen to one of my favourite pieces of classical music
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Haha!! I couldn't resist this one! )
WL


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Go Underground


----------



## Wirrallass

EMILE FORD ~ Still




A favourite of mine.
Another on it's way!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Taking a trip down memory lane tonight

EMILE FORD ~ What Do You Want to Make Those Eyes at me For




But this was my most fav song by *Emile Ford.
WL
*Edited spelling


----------



## Wirrallass

Britain's version of Elvis Presley was our Cliff. This might have been one of the first singles I ever bought. 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ROY ORBISON ~ Running Scared




Goose bumps!
Legend. R.I.P.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SHUFFLE BLUES




WL

Edited


----------



## Contused

Willie Nelson — When I Dream


----------



## Contused

Dave Brubeck Quartet — Take Five


----------



## Contused

Europe — Never Say Die


----------



## Contused

The Pogues featuring Kirsty MacColl — Fairytale Of New York


----------



## Wirrallass

QUEEN ~ We Will Rock 




The late great showman himself, what a performer.
WL


----------



## Contused

Gerry Rafferty — Home And Dry


----------



## Wirrallass

JAMES ~ Nothing but Love




W


----------



## Wirrallass

CRAB RAVE ~ Noisestorm




Whaaat on earth is this??? Haha!
WL
Edited title


----------



## Contused

Vangelis — Antarctic Echoes


----------



## Wirrallass

THE SILENCERS ~ I Can Feel It.




WL

Title edited.


----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> CRAB RAVE ~ Noisestorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaat on earth is this??? Haha!
> WL
> Edited title


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Amanda Palmer ~ Cell Phone Interruption at Symphony Hall.
Piano Concerto No.1. 2009




This is different & funny too imo ~ try to listen to the end 
WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & J.J. Cale — Don't Cry Sister


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Further On Up The Road


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Always with Me, Always with You


----------



## Contused

Poison — Something To Believe In


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Eyes Of The World


----------



## Contused

Anoushka Shankar & Norah Jones — Traces Of You


----------



## Contused

Enigma — The Eyes Of Truth


----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — A Twist In The Tail


----------



## Contused

Anoushka Shankar and Patricia Kopatchinskaja — Raga Piloo


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Cello Suite No. 1 in G major BWV 1007


----------



## Wirrallass

I've read this but never heard it recited. I've given each of my grandsons a copy.
WL


----------



## Contused

Big Jay McNeely — Head Hunter


----------



## Wirrallass

STERO Mc's ~ Connected




WL


----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> I've read this but never heard it recited. I've given each of my grandsons a copy.
> WL



Another one for them


----------



## Contused

Vangelis — Song Of The Seas


----------



## Wirrallass

Not to everyones taste but the sound of hawaiian music has always been a fav of mine since way back when!!
WL


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Don't Believe A Word


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm listening to this......




WL


----------



## Contused

RIP Neil Peart, drummer with Canadian progressive rock band Rush.

Rush — The Spirit of Radio


----------



## Contused

Queen — Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## Contused

Concerto alla Rustica in G Major, RV 151 — Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Contused

Vangelis — Theme From Antarctica


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Bob Dylan's Dream


----------



## Contused

Carl Philipp Stamitz — Flute Concerto in G Major


----------



## Contused

Ozzy Osbourne — Demon Alcohol


----------



## Wirrallass

UB40 ~ Look at Me




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

JUSTIN  CRUMB ~ Creep 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

LEONA LEWIS ~ The First Time Ever I Saw




WL


----------



## Contused

Metallica — The Call Of Ktulu


----------



## Contused

Phil Collins — Colours


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

David Bowie — Golden Years


----------



## nonethewiser

Just finished listening to sounds of the 70s on R2, best decade for music in my opinion.


----------



## Ditto

I've been sorting through all the CDs I've been given. Some brilliant compilations but some rubbish too, so they can go. Now listening to Bowie, thanks Confused. 

Have you got my favourite Let's Dance please?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> <snip>Have you got my favourite Let's Dance please?


The track or the album?

David Bowie — Let's Dance






…or here's a link to what YouTube have, including the album…

*David Bowie — Let's Dance*


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Pretending


----------



## Ditto

Thanks for that Contused. It 'sends' me.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> Thanks for that Contused. It 'sends' me.


Me too. Enjoy it.


----------



## Contused

Roger Miller — King Of The Road


----------



## Ditto

I'll have to listen to the rest tomorrow before Mum surfaces, she's watching the fillum.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> I'll have to listen to the rest tomorrow before Mum surfaces, she's watching the fillum.


I hope you enjoy it all. Have fun.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Never Make Your Move Too Soon


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Layla (Unplugged)


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I've been sorting through all the CDs I've been given. Some brilliant compilations but some rubbish too, so they can go. Now listening to Bowie, thanks Confused.
> 
> Have you got my favourite Let's Dance please?


CHRIS MONTEZ ~ Let's Dance




A 60's version of Let's Dance.
WL
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass

nonethewiser said:


> Just finished listening to sounds of the 70s on R2, best decade for music in my opinion.


Nah nah nah! The 60's were the best imho! Haha! 
It just depends which era you're from! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Roger Miller — King Of The Road


Thanks Contused. This takes me back a looooonnnnng time ago!
Love it.
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Thanks Contused. This takes me back a looooonnnnng time ago!
> Love it.
> WL


You're very welcome.

Now then, I've just finished listening to the 'Amen' from Handel's Messiah. That's magic too!


----------



## Contused

*Jazz musician Rex Martey signs record deal aged 82*

Rex Martey and the Afropeeps


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> Now then, I've just finished listening to the 'Amen' from Handel's Messiah. That's magic too!






Will this do Contused? Have only listened to the first minute but I'll listen to it all later.
WL


----------



## Contused

Oh you Gem! Thank you so much. I'll catch up with it after I've eaten.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Oh you Gem! I'll catch up with it after I've eaten.


You're welcome
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Will this do Contused? Have only listened to the first minute but I'll listen to it all later.
> WL


Caught up with this earlier this afternoon. The piece is performed a little slower than I prefer, but it's still beautiful music. Thank you!


----------



## Contused

Cream — Passing The Time


----------



## Wirrallass

Does this tickle your music buds Contused?
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


>


Quite lovely. Thank you!


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Why I Sing the Blues


----------



## Contused

Here's another lovely piece…

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 / Pt. 3 - 43. Air: I know that my Redeemer liveth (Margaret Marshall)


----------



## nonethewiser

wirralass said:


> Nah nah nah! The 60's were the best imho! Haha!
> It just depends which era you're from!
> WL



Born in 60s, both decades had superb music just 70s edge it for me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> *Jazz musician Rex Martey signs record deal aged 82*
> 
> Rex Martey and the Afropeeps


It's different!
WL


----------



## Contused

Johnny Griffin And The Big Soul Band — Wade In The Water


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Here's another lovely piece…
> 
> Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 / Pt. 3 - 43. Air: I know that my Redeemer liveth (Margaret Marshall)


Aha! You're slowly educating me Contused I have more of a varied taste in music now than when I was younger. Of course I'll always love the Blues; Country ~ and a mix of this and that from the 60's & 70's ~ and a little bit of Scot Joplin rag; boogie woogie....oh and swing and .........I could go on forever!!! Not keen on opera tho.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

TALKING OF SWING......and being seduced! Ho hum! Haha!




WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Aha! You're slowly educating me Contused I have more of a varied taste in music now than when I was younger. Of course I'll always love the Blues; Country ~ and a mix of this and that from the 60's & 70's ~ and a little bit of Scot Joplin rag; boogie woogie....oh and swing and .........I could go on forever!!! Not keen on opera tho.
> WL


Until I returned to this country in 1956 to go to boarding school when I was 11, I grew up listening to my father's classical music on gramophone and the BBC's long wave broadcasts of mostly popular mainstream music. In the few months before I returned we were horrified to read of the arrival of rock and roll through Bill Haley and his Comets, and others, teddy boys fighting in the streets, people jiving in the aisles in cinemas and so on. Arriving at school, I soon was listening to what was 'pop' music at the time and singing in the school choir. I joined a Jazz Appreciation Society and my tastes in music broadened rapidly. I even like some opera sung by the greats. Hey-ho!


----------



## Contused

Harry James And His Orchestra— Two O'Clock Jump


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains — O'Sullivan's March


----------



## Contused

Elmore James — The Sky Is Crying


----------



## Wirrallass

EMANNE BEASHA ~ NESSUN DORMA




WOW! Unbelievable. This 10yr old singing opera has her career mapped out hasn't she? She won arabs got talent 2017.
WL


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — The Blues Had A Baby And They Named It Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## Contused

Beethoven — Für Elise


----------



## Contused

Sonny Terry & Brownie McGee — Bring It On Home To Me


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Hopkins — Baby, Please Don't Go


----------



## Contused

Kinks — Sunny Afternoon


----------



## Contused

The Police — Message In A Bottle


----------



## Contused

Massive Attack — Karmacoma


----------



## ColinUK

Happy birthday 21 - Mae West

This is a seriously odd song that just wouldn’t ever be made now.


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Bleeding Heart


----------



## Wirrallass

ANDRÈ RIEU ~ Le Cygne




WL

Edited the title


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Beethoven — Für Elise


I love this. My Uni grandson plays it for me on his piano.
WL


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — My Baby's Coming Home


----------



## Contused

Anoushka Shankar — Bhairavi


----------



## Contused

Youssou N'Dour — 7 Seconds (ft. Neneh Cherry)


----------



## Contused

Robert Plant — Hurting Kind (I've Got My Eyes on You)


----------



## Wirrallass

PAT BOONE ~ Speedy Gonzalez 




Crumbs! I dug deep into my childhood for this one!
WL


----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Diesel Power


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Shot Down in Flames


----------



## Contused

Queensryche — Anarchy X


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Probably Best Guitar Solo Ever


----------



## Contused

Cream — Crossroads


----------



## Wirrallass

THE LATE GREAT FREDDIE & MONSERAT




WL


----------



## nonethewiser

Not long finished listening to Steve Wrights Sunday Love Songs, listened to it whilst out for long walk in howling wind & rain. Show finished off with beautiful rendition of the Waterboys classic How Long Will I Love You, Ellie Gouldings version is really good.


----------



## Wirrallass

FOR @nonethewiser




WL


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Autumn Leaves


----------



## Wirrallass

33 years (1963–1996)
Eva Cassidy/Age at death
Died: November 2, 1996, in Bowie, Maryland, at *age 33*. Cause of death: Melanoma (one of the deadliest forms of cancer). In the 1980s, Eva had a malignant mole removed from her back, but the cancer recurred in in the summer of 1996 when she had a sore hip and learned it was broken.

evacassidy.org › fact-sheet
*Fact Sheet – Eva Cassidy Web Site*
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

EVA CASSIDY ~ Songbird




Such a beautiful voice. One of my favourite Eva Cassidy songs.
Thanks for playing Autumn Leaves Contused.
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> <snip>Such a beautiful voice. One of my favourite Eva Cassidy songs.
> Thanks for playing Autumn Leaves<snip>


It's my pleasure and I'm glad you enjoyed it. I listened to my wife's Eva Cassidy CD some months ago, enjoyed it and mentioned that I'd gladly listen to more. That's when I learned that Eva had died more than 20 years previously. So sad.

Another favourite, Eva Cassidy — Fields Of Gold


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — Don't Cry


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — Lonely


----------



## Contused

Gazza & Lindisfarne — Fog on the Tyne (Revisited)


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Scatterbrain


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Midnight Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


I'd love to dance like that ~ the only thing is if I tried it I'd probably split my...erm....difference!!! Haha!
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> I'd love to dance like that ~ the only thing is if I tried it I'd probably split my...erm....difference!!! Haha!
> WL


Lols
They're amazing


----------



## Contused

Rush — Cut To The Chase


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


Beautifully powerful Blues. Thank you!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Slim — My Babe


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — You're On Top


----------



## Contused

Robert Palmer — Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor)


----------



## Contused

Sister Rosetta Tharpe — This Train (is bound for Glory)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Stitch147

Currently listening to one of the bands I like to watch at the Great Dorset Steam Fair. The Mother Ukers.


----------



## Contused

Whitesnake — Still of the Night


----------



## Contused

Blondie — Girlie Girlie


----------



## Contused

UB40 — Sing Our Own Song


----------



## Contused

The Police — Don't Stand So Close to Me


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

UB40 — Cherry Oh Baby


----------



## Contused

Manfred Mann — If You've Gotta Go, Go Now


----------



## Wirrallass

WELSH CHOIR CÔR GLANAETHWY





*ABSOLUTELY STUNNING *
WL


----------



## Contused

Cream — Passing The Time


----------



## Contused

Republica — Picture Me


----------



## Contused

Ana Vidovic — 'Verano Porteno', 'Milonga del Angel' and 'La Muerte del Angel' by Astor Piazzolla


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Paraphernalia


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm relaxing whilst listening to this...




WL


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Red House


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Too Tired


----------



## Contused

Lulu — Shout


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Debussy "Clair de Lune" on Piano for 80 Year Old Elephant


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — Please Love Me (Live)


----------



## Contused

Bjork — Big Time Sensuality


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi I'm  back!




I can't recall if I've posted this before without trawling back but.....WOW this adorable gifted 10yr old ~ yes 10yr old child is absolutely amazing and talented. An unbelievable stunning rendition ~ hairs on my arms! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Debussy "Clair de Lune" on Piano for 80 Year Old Elephant


The elephant seems mesmerised and in tune to the music ~ we only have to look in her/his eyes to see it feeling the music. This guy has worked with elephants and always gets a good response from them when he plays the piano. Thanks for sharing Contused.

I'll try to find another video that I've seen of the two or/more of them trying to play the piano! Here it is. You'll laugh!




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> Hi I'm  back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall if I've posted this before without trawling back but.....WOW this adorable gifted 10yr old ~ yes 10yr old child is absolutely amazing and talented. An unbelievable stunning rendition ~ hairs on my arms!
> WL


Welcome back. That's amazing.


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> <snip> I'll try to find another video that I've seen of the two or/more of them trying to play the piano! Here it is. You'll laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


That's good fun.


----------



## Contused

I caught this late Friday/early Saturday on BBC4…

Appearing on Later with Jools Holland: Toumani Diabate — Ala Lake


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Rocking Chair


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SNOW PATROL ~ Chasing Cars




WL


----------



## Contused

Queen — It's A Hard Life


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Willie Nelson — Remember Me (I'm the One Who Loves You)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong — St James Infirmary


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Feels Like The First Time (Live)


----------



## Contused

The Robert Cray Band — A Picture Of A Broken Heart


----------



## Wirrallass

EVERLY BROTHERS ~ All I Have To Do is Dream 
1960




My era!!!!
WL


----------



## Seabreeze

bureaucracy


----------



## Seabreeze

Yeah!


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused and Wirralass
Your music fills my soul x


----------



## Wirrallass

EVERLY BROTHERS ~ Let it be me.
Their reunion concert




Lump in my throat & tears in my eyes watching them looking at each other singing a very appropriate song. So sweet. Respect.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Welcome back. That's amazing.


Thank you Contused I'm pleased to be back
WL


----------



## Contused

Queen — Another One Bites The Dust


----------



## Wirrallass

SHIRLEY ~ Kiss me honey honey kiss me




....and the Dame still sings her heart out! Magic!
WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Slow Down Linda


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F major, BWV 1046


----------



## Wirrallass

I see this popular thread has accumulated 100K views, Wow that's amazing Congrats Contused.

WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> I see this popular thread has accumulated 100K views, Wow that's amazing Congrats Contused.
> View attachment 13501
> WL


Wow! I hadn't noticed. I have enjoyed virtually every contribution from those who have participated. I've also learned an appreciation of forms of music I haven't often encountered in everyday life. My thanks must go to you, Seabreeze and many other contributors


----------



## Wirrallass

GREGORIAN ~ The sound of silence 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

DISTURBED ~ The Sound of Silence




Same song as above but a totally different version which has more of an impact than the first one imho.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

CARPENTERS ~ Now




Alas this was Karen Carpenters final recording. She was an amazing artiste. Respect.
WL
Edited the title.


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Overdose


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> GREGORIAN ~ The sound of silence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


For a moment, I half expected to be listening to Gregorian Chant. Now there's some restful religious music!


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> WL


A lovely version


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> CARPENTERS ~ Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas this was Karen Carpenters final recording. She was an amazing artiste. Respect.
> WL
> Edited the title.


Quite lovely


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Everything Will Be Alright


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

How to save a life


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

You are missing from me....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

I love this *right through to the end.
www.domusicgroup.com/kitaro/...
WL
Edited*


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

R.I.P my ID twin


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

NICOLE PESCE ~ Happy Birthday




Hilariously brilliant and very clever, dont you think? I love her variations of the song.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


This is one of my all time favourites Seabreeze ~ thanks for sharing.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


Simply beautiful 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


I think Clapton wrote this song after his young son died. So sad.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Willie Nelson — Remember Me (I'm the One Who Loves You)


I love this Contused ~ thanks for sharing.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Reminiscent of my younger days!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ELBOW ~ One Day Like This




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> I think Clapton wrote this song after his young son died. So sad.
> WL


That's correct and sad indeed.


----------



## Contused

Leftfield — Release The Pressure


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Amen Corner — (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice


----------



## Contused

Lonnie Donegan — Rock Island Line


----------



## Contused

Sinfonity — J.S. Bach - Toccata & Fugue in D minor


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — She's Waiting


----------



## Wirrallass

NEIL DIAMOND ~ Play Me




1972
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

R. KELLY ~ If I Could Turn Back the Hands of  Time




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

LEONA LEWIS ~ Happy




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

BOB DYLAN ~ Mr Tamborine Man




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

DANCES WITH WOLVES ~ Music by John Barry ~ Performed by Andrè Rieu




Serene. Fab photography.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RICKY SKAGGS ~ Blue Moon *of Kentucky




Ricky was ten years old when he performed this Aw! He's now 16yrs.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Still Got The Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

ANDRÉ RIEU ~ Il Silenzo ~ Alpen




This is soothing & relaxing ~ I love it
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RED RIVER VALLEY




Dug deep to find this!!!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A beautiful song by the one & only Willy Nelson ~
A true legend.
WL


----------



## Contused

Motörhead — Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

ENYA ~ *Santa Maria




WL
Edited *song title


----------



## Contused

David Bowie — Absolute Beginners


----------



## Contused

Stone Temple Pilots — Plush (acoustic)


----------



## Wirrallass

Mozart ~ Piano Concerto No.21




A great favourite of mine, soo relaxing.
This is just what I need tonight (well, morning now) but also coz of the difficult & troubled times we are experiencing with the dreaded Coronavirus. It's a soother indeed. Hope you enjoy too Confused & Seabreeze ~ and any others who happen to tune into this thread.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

*Quarantine with me!




Saw this on line and couldn't resist posting it 
WL
Edited*


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> Mozart ~ Piano Concerto No.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>


Yes, lovely indeed, and a great favourite of mine too. Thank you.


----------



## Contused

And quite coincidentally, next up on my jukebox…

W.A. Mozart — Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K. 545, II Andante


----------



## Contused

Alanis Morissette — You Oughta Know (alternate take)


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Yes, lovely indeed, and a great favourite of mine too. Thank you.


You're welcome Contused
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> And quite coincidentally, next up on my jukebox…
> 
> W.A. Mozart — Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K. 545, II Andante


I enjoy most of what your jukebox selects Contused but I particularly like Mozart these days. It's taken me most of my life to appreciate Mozart I'm ashamed to say. Isn't it funny how our tastes in music changes over the years ~ well it has for me!
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> I enjoy most of what your jukebox selects Contused but I particularly like Mozart these days. It's taken me most of my life to appreciate Mozart I'm ashamed to say. Isn't it funny how our tastes in music changes over the years ~ well it has for me!
> WL


I know what you mean 'Lass. My tastes have changed as I've matured or simply aged. However, I still enjoy listening to Bob Dylan's protest songs from the 60's, the sheer poetry of some of his verses, the Flower Power of the 70's and, always, beautiful classical music. I thought I'd saved a link to some 90 minutes of Mozart, but I seem to have lost it, perhaps in a computer crash. I'll have to trawl Youtube.

Next up on the jukebox is Camille Saint-Saëns — Danse Macabre Op.40, which I've enjoyed since the mid-1950's…


----------



## Wirrallass

THE BEST OF MOZART 




1:56:01 hrs
Is this what you were referring to Contused?

In case you're interested:~
To order "One Hundred Classical Pieces" 5 CD's on Amazon:~








						Amazon.com. Spend less. Smile more.
					

Free shipping on millions of items. Get the best of Shopping and Entertainment with Prime. Enjoy low prices and great deals on the largest selection of everyday essentials and other products, including fashion, home, beauty, electronics, Alexa Devices, sporting goods, toys, automotive, pets...



					amzn.to
				



WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.....or to order the same as above on eBay:








						100 Classical Music Pieces 5 CD Musica Classica - 8030615069354 | Acquisti Online su eBay
					

Le migliori offerte per 100 Classical Music Pieces 5 CD Musica Classica - 8030615069354 sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!



					bit.ly
				



WL


----------



## Wirrallass

EINE KLEINE NACHMUSIK




5:48 mins
Another of my favourite Mozart pieces
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


I love this song Seabreeze, thank you. Wow she's very agile & nimble isn't she?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

MARK KNOPFLER ~ Brothers in Arms




For someone I know.
WL
Edited to add the link


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> EINE KLEINE NACHMUSIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:48 mins
> Another of my favourite Mozart pieces
> WL


Yes, a good 'un.


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> THE BEST OF MOZART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:56:01 hrs
> Is this what you were referring to Contused?
> 
> In case you're interested:~
> To order "One Hundred Classical Pieces" 5 CD's on Amazon:~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com. Spend less. Smile more.
> 
> 
> Free shipping on millions of items. Get the best of Shopping and Entertainment with Prime. Enjoy low prices and great deals on the largest selection of everyday essentials and other products, including fashion, home, beauty, electronics, Alexa Devices, sporting goods, toys, automotive, pets...
> 
> 
> 
> amzn.to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


No, that's not the one, but I'll save it to listen later. If I remember correctly, the recommendation from a friend on another forum was for a single piece in perhaps three movements. I'll search later.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

BARRY WHITE ~ Just the Way you are




Written by Billy Joel 
WL


----------



## Seabreeze

we're in isolation to protect my mum


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Bad Boy Boogie


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


> we're in isolation to protect my mum


Take good care of yourselves. Best wishes.


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> Take good care of yourselves. Best wishes.


Thanks Contused - same to you and everyone else.


----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Diesel Power


----------



## Wirrallass

Well it's different ~ it's both chilling and beautiful at the same time.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> we're in isolation to protect my mum


Good move to keep your mum safe @Seabreeze ~ mums are very precious and you are fortunate that she's still with you.
I was medically advised 8days ago to self isolate ~ just as well I don't mind my own company!! However I'm not totally alone ~ a wee furry animal with a longish tail has taken up residency in my kitchen aarrrggghhhh! Tho I've not seen it for two days ~ and I don't want to!
Hope you & your family continue to stay safe and well. Take care.
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

*ROMANCE-BEETHOVEN ~ James Last




*Absolutely lovely and great to listen to at the end of a stressful day.
WL
Edited * *


----------



## Seabreeze

Wirralass said:


> Good move to keep your mum safe @Seabreeze ~ mums are very precious and you are fortunate that she's still with you.
> I was medically advised 8days ago to self isolate ~ just as well I don't mind my own company!! However I'm not totally alone ~ a wee furry animal with a longish tail has taken up residency in my kitchen aarrrggghhhh! Tho I've not seen it for two days ~ and I don't want to!
> Hope you & your family continue to stay safe and well. Take care.
> WL x


Oh Wirralass, stay safe and well x
Yikes - if I was local I'd sort your unwanted ahem pet for you. Part of country life for us.
Maybe play some cat meowing?
take care x


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> Well it's different ~ it's both chilling and beautiful at the same time.
> WL


Different indeed, and quite beautiful!


----------



## Contused

Phil Collins — Another Day In Paradise


----------



## Wirrallass

CELTIC WOMAN / ENYA ~ *Orinoco Flow




WL
Edited *


----------



## Wirrallass

KENNY ROGERS. 1939 ~ 2020




Tears in my eyes upon hearing this very sad news. He was one of my favourite country singers/musicians. An icon and legend for sure. He's bound to leave an indelible mark on the history of the world's music. Thank you Kenny for your contribution. RIP
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KENNY ROGERS ~ Lucille




When I first heard this **** years ago, I thought he sang: "With 400 children to feed!"
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KENNY ROGERS & DOLLY PARTON ~ I Will Always Love You.




I thought they made a purrrfect duo.
WL
Edited


----------



## Wirrallass

I didn't think I would like this but do y'know what? 
I actually love it Hope you do too.
WL


----------



## Contused

Republica — Ready To Go


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


>


Unfortunately, "An error occurred. Please try again later."


----------



## Wirrallass

*At your command Contused




WL 
Edited*


----------



## Jodee

Neil Diamond - Washing Hands


----------



## Wirrallass

MAX BYGRAVES ~ Things Ain't What They Used to Be




This is so true!
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> *At your command Contused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL
> Edited*


Thank you 'Lass. Very pleasant easy listening.


----------



## Contused

Isabel Martínez — Recuerdos de la Alhambra (F. Tárrega)


----------



## Wirrallass

BB KING CALLED THIS HIS BEST LIVE PERFORMANCE 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

THE BOSS ~ My Home Town




Imagine standing on that stage and seeing thousands of your faithful fans before you ~ how amazing would that be?
WL
Edited the title


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> BB KING CALLED THIS HIS BEST LIVE PERFORMANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


Yes, lovely stuff. Thank you.

This live recording from The Regal in 1997 is said to be amongst his best: Live At The Regal


----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong & Mahalia Jackson — Just A Closer Walk With Thee


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Louis Armstrong & Mahalia Jackson — Just A Closer Walk With Thee


I love this song Contused thanks for sharing. I've seen many versions of it.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Yes, lovely stuff. Thank you.
> 
> This live recording from The Regal in 1997 is said to be amongst his best: Live At The Regal


You're welcome Contused
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


Ah, that brings back lovely memories. Thank you.


----------



## Contused

And now for something completely different…

Matthew Locke — Music For His Majesty's Sackbutts and Cornetts


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Why I Sing The Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

ANDREW RIEU ~ The Lion Sleeps Tonight.




A very jolly & delightful performance.
W


----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


> We all do it, tapping away on our keyboards while listening to our favourite music. So what are you listening to right now? If possible, please leave a link to YouTube so that other members can listen too.



Dua Lipa - be the one


----------



## Contused

Jacques Loussier — Prelude No. 1 in C Major


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Jacques Loussier — Prelude No. 1 in C Major


I'm falling asleep listening to this! Lovely melody.
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> I'm falling asleep listening to this! Lovely melody.
> WL


I'm glad you've enjoyed it.


----------



## Contused

Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni — Oboe Concerto in B flat major


----------



## Contused

The Almighty — Sin Against The Light


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction


----------



## Wirrallass

DEMIS ROUSSOS ~ Una Paloma Blanca




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

JEAN-MICHEL JARRE ~ Oxygen Pt4 (1989 version)




I don't think I'd like to be a penguin!!
WL


----------



## Contused

Whitesnake — Rock 'n' Roll Angels


----------



## Wirrallass

TWO CELLO's ~ Chariots of Fire 




WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — It's In The Way That You Use It


----------



## Pine Marten

Lovely cover of Wicked Game


----------



## Contused

Felix Mendelssohn — Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave), Op. 26, London Symphony Orchestra - Claudio Abbado


----------



## Contused

The Wonder Stuff — Caught In My Shadow


----------



## Contused

Fleetwood Mac — Green Manalishi


----------



## Contused

The Robert Cray Band — Smoking Gun


----------



## Contused

Yardbirds — Good Morning Little Schoolgirl


----------



## Contused

Canned Heat — On The Road Again


----------



## Contused

Bassheads — Is There Anybody Out There?


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Kiss That Frog


----------



## Contused

B.B. King, Jeff Beck, Eric Clapton, Albert Collins & Buddy Guy in Apollo Theater 1993


----------



## Contused

Julian Bream & John Williams - Dolly Suite Op. 56 Tendresse


----------



## Contused

Anoushka Shankar — Ravi Shankar's Aman Manch


----------



## Contused

Seal — Crazy


----------



## Contused

Skunk Anansie — Hedonism (Just Because You Feel Good)


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Don't Give Up (ft. Kate Bush)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Before You Accuse Me


----------



## Contused

Edwin Starr — Stop Her On Sight (SOS)


----------



## Contused

Leftfield — Release The Pressure


----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


> We all do it, tapping away on our keyboards while listening to our favourite music. So what are you listening to right now? If possible, please leave a link to YouTube so that other members can listen too.







I met Keane at a HMV album signing last year (cause and effect), this song is from their better previous album Strangeland, which I think is on par with their first album, hopes and fears.


----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


> We all do it, tapping away on our keyboards while listening to our favourite music. So what are you listening to right now? If possible, please leave a link to YouTube so that other members can listen too.


This is a great feel good song. Many will recognise it, perhaps from a TV add?


----------



## Contused

Wilma's Theme — Stefan Nilsson


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Anouar Brahem — Stopover At Djibouti


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Gabriel Fauré — Requiem : 'In Paradisum'


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Mark Knopfler - Telegraph Road


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## nonethewiser

Habit of waking up with songs playing in head, today was Free Electric Band by Albert Hammond, strange choice as not heard it for ages.


----------



## Contused

Ludovico Einaudi — I Giorni


----------



## Contused

Alice In Chains — Confusion


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Jumpin' At Shadows


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


> Gabriel Fauré — Requiem : 'In Paradisum'


Amazing!
A very emotive piece of music. If angels wrote one piece of music this would be their no 1 hit.


----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


> Ludovico Einaudi — I Giorni


Wonderful!


----------



## Amity Island

Another one of those rare emotive, unforgettable pieces of music.


----------



## Contused

Amity Island said:


> Another one of those rare emotive, unforgettable pieces of music.


Quite lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Contused

Adele — Someone Like You


----------



## Contused

Om Namah Shivaya — Deva Premal


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## Amity Island




----------



## Amity Island




----------



## Contused

Tara — The Tailor By Trade


----------



## Contused

Cream — Sleepy Time Time


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Setting Me Up


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Pandit Ravi Shankar — Raga Yaman Kalyan


----------



## Contused

Portishead — Roads


----------



## Pine Marten

These Baroque Adagios:





Before that, John Tams singing Johnny has Gone for a Soldier, and before him, Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams are made of These...


----------



## Contused

Pine Marten said:


> These Baroque Adagios:


Very pleasant listening. Thank you.


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Orbits


----------



## Contused

Alanis Morisette — You Oughta Know (Alternate Take)


----------



## martindt1606




----------



## Contused

martindt1606 said:


>


Topical!


----------



## martindt1606

Its 20 months since we packed up and left London to return North.


----------



## Contused

Tara — Madame I'm A Darling


----------



## Contused

Ravi & Anoushka Shankar — Raga Anandi Kalyan


----------



## Contused

Pachelbel - Canon In D Major


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Pachelbel - Canon In D Major



Love this: one of my favourites; even better with the lovely images! 

Edited to add:- my younger sister loves this too when learning to play it on the piano; well, on the keyboard!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Love this: one of my favourites; even better with the lovely images!
> 
> Edited to add:- my younger sister loves this too when learning to play it on the piano; well, on the keyboard!


Agreed, wholeheartedly. It's a very lovely piece.


----------



## nonethewiser

Throw back to 70's, loved this then & still do


----------



## Contused

Peter Warlock — Capriol Suite


----------



## Contused

Isao Tomita — Aranjuez


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Isao Tomita — Aranjuez



Very interesting to listen to this new, very modern, version: played by what instruments; I can’t tell? The first time I heard this was adapted for a brass band in the film “Brassed Off” & didn’t know that it’s actually written for the guitar until I heard that on Classic FM last year: very Spanish flavour that wasn’t nuanced by brass instruments; was named for the composer’s own hometown in Spain.

This version is much more “Chill Out” modern funk, in a way: different & interesting! I’m not sure if that’s an “Umm” interesting emoji! ??? To me it looks more like a Mona Lisa half smile so, so emoji! But, I don’t know which, of the new set, IS the right one?


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Very interesting to listen to this new, very modern, version: played by what instruments; I can’t tell? The first time I heard this was adapted for a brass band in the film “Brassed Off” & didn’t know that it’s actually written for the guitar until I heard that on Classic FM last year: very Spanish flavour that wasn’t nuanced by brass instruments; was named for the composer’s own hometown in Spain.


This is a track from his 'Kosmos' album, which I had originally on cassette, so quite old. He was a Japanese composer, regarded as one of the pioneers of electronic music and space music, and as one of the most famous producers of analogue synthesizer arrangements.

 = 'confused' and  = 'roll eyes', and here's one of my favourites


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

@Contused the music is composed by Joaquín Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez for a solo guitar accompanied by an orchestra. It’s setting is during The Spainish Civil War & if you listen to the sounds of the guitar it REALLY brings out The Spanish flavour. I think what you posted is the artist playing his own version of it. There are several movements & the whole thing is much longer. Last year it was one the complete concert performances played on Classic FM’s evening concert slot. The composer was lamenting the human cost of The Spanish Civil War on the people from his little village in Spain. It really pulls at the heartstrings & I can imagine seeing the men leaving to fight in my mind! There’s not that many classical pieces for the guitar & never knew there were any before I heard it thanks to Classic FM. There are other pieces he composed for the guitar but, this is his best known piece. Composed in 1939 just after the end of The Spanish Civil War & debuted in 1940.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The great keyboard player of The Stranglers, Dave Greenfield, has sadly passed away from Covid 19.

Heaven will be "Golden Brown" today.

RIP Dave.


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> @Contused the music is composed by Joaquín Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez for a solo guitar accompanied by an orchestra. It’s setting is during The Spanish Civil War & if you listen to the sounds of the guitar it REALLY brings out The Spanish flavour. I think what you posted is the artist playing his own version of it… <snip>


Agreed. The piece I posted was Isao Tomita's interpretation of part of the Aranjuez Concerto. I've searched YouTube and found another recording of what may be the entire piece. Parts of it seem familiar. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Leftfield — Afro Left


----------



## nonethewiser

Love this song, better than original, moving considering current climate


----------



## Contused

Florian Schneider, co-founder of highly influential electronic pop group Kraftwerk, died of cancer on 30 April at the age of 73. The German quartet performed synthesiser music in the 1970s and 80s with hits like 'Autobahn' and 'The Model'.

Kraftwerk — Autobahn






RIP Florian.


----------



## Contused

Brian Eno — Ambient 1: Music for Airports


----------



## Contused

Beethoven — Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" Op. 73


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Beethoven — Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" Op. 73


One of my favourites: love that opening movement; concerto, as a whole, has such a lovely mix of exciting & dramatic mixed with the serene! One of the very first Classic FM cd’s I got, from their monthly magazine, when it started in the 90’s, Feb. 1993 not long after it started broadcasting in Sept. 1992.  From The Concerto Greats cd that is my favourite ever classical music album & the first to be imported into my iTunes library!


----------



## Lanny

Here’s an interesting bit of info: Classic FM started broadcasting just before Eastenders did & actually the first to broadcast the theme tune; always loved the mix, from the start, of modern film & television music & the traditional, older, classical music! They said it’s the modern classical music as it’s scored for & played by an orchestra!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> One of my favourites: love that opening movement; concerto, as a whole, has such a lovely mix of exciting & dramatic mixed with the serene! One of the very first Classic FM cd’s I got, from their monthly magazine, when it started in the 90’s, Feb. 1993 not long after it started broadcasting in Sept. 1992.  From The Concerto Greats cd that is my favourite ever classical music album & the first to be imported into my iTunes library!


Yes, it's a lovely piece. I'm pleased you enjoyed it.


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Here’s an interesting bit of info: Classic FM started broadcasting just before Eastenders did & actually the first to broadcast the theme tune; always loved the mix, from the start, of modern film & television music & the traditional, older, classical music! They said it’s the modern classical music as it’s scored for & played by an orchestra!


That's interesting. I must try to listen to Classic FM more often. My introduction to the station, many years ago, was in the dentist's chair of all places, when receiving treatment. It was a very pleasant distraction.

I'm currently listening to…

Various Artists — Adagios: Best Relaxing Classical Music


----------



## Contused

Say what you like about him, he was flamboyant, he was different, and he made a difference.

Little Richard - Lucille






R.I.P. Little Richard.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Blue sky, brew, birds feeding...bliss


----------



## Lanny

Seabreeze said:


>


I first heard this piece as a young child of about 8 in 1979 from a film about wildlife in the African dessert The Kalahari recorded onto VHS off the telly. It was a great family favourite that we rewatched again & again together as a family. It was made in 1974 & I’d never seen before, or since, a wildlife film like it! This piece was near the end when the very long awaited for rains after a long drought came & the desert flora & fauna burst into a wild abandon of colourful life, albeit short lived! 

No idea what the music was at the time but, always remembered it & it wasn’t until years later that I knew what it was after being introduced, formally or officially, to Classical Music in first form music class as an 11 year old.

A bit later before The Classical Collection launched by Boots the Chemist thereby, discovered Tchaikovsky & other composers I like. But, REALLY that wildlife film “Beautiful People” introduced me to Classical Music as all the animal antics etc. were all underscored by music!

I believe that the film was known in the US, & maybe other countries, as “Animals Are The Most Beautiful People”.

I found it & bought it recently on DVD from Amazon & it’s STILL as good as I remembered & there are a lot of other great pieces of music underscoring that film. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Contused

Delibes — Flower Duet


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — I Love To Be Loved


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Ramshackle Man


----------



## Contused

Carlos Santana (Ft India Arie and Yo-Yo Ma) — While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Golden Ring


----------



## Contused

J.S.Bach — Concerto for Flute and Strings in G Minor, BWV 1056


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

JT Coldfire — She's Crazy


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## C&E Guy

Sixties Playlist.

Am currently on song 51 of 80.

It's like having Radio Caroline on.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Kraftwerk — Trans-Europe Express


----------



## Contused

Erik Satie — Gymnopedies 1, 2, 3


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — Rocket Queen


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Antonín Dvořák — Humoresque Op. 101/7


----------



## Contused

Leftfield — Song Of Life


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Amity Island

I thought very appropriate for all those wearing face masks at the moment "eyes without a face" by Billy Idol


----------



## Contused

Edvard Grieg — Arietta, Op. 12/1


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Prodigy — Firestarter (Empirion Mix)


----------



## Contused

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov — Scheherazade: The Story of the Kalendar Prince


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Every Day I Have The Blues (Live At The Regal Theater, Chicago, 1964)


----------



## Contused

Samuel Barber — Adagio For Strings, Op. 11


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Summer Song


----------



## Contused

Robert Cray — Walk Around Time


----------



## Contused

Coleman Hawkins Quartet — Imagination


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — After Midnight


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — I'll Be Your Baby Tonight


----------



## Ralph-YK

Shakira - Mongoose Tour/Live & Off The Record (Back In Black)


----------



## Ralph-YK

Led Zeppelin - Going to California


> Someone told me there's a girl out there,
> With love in her eyes and flowers in her hair


----------



## Contused

Ella Fitzgerald — One Note Samba (Scat version)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks — Stand Back


----------



## Contused

The Selecter — On My Radio


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — Little Wing


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Two Minutes To Midnight


----------



## Contused

The Selecter — The Avengers Theme


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov — Scheherazade: The Story of the Kalendar Prince


One of my favourite pieces: very evocative, with muted tensions, mystique & heightening peril; can see her, in my mind, carefully reading the reactions as she tells her stories as her life depended on it! It’s one of those pieces of music that REALLY makes me see things in the eyes of my imagination!


----------



## Contused

I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I thought it was a beautiful piece.


----------



## Lanny

You should listen to the whole thing!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> You should listen to the whole thing!


I've just done so…

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade Op. 35


----------



## Lanny

Loved that!

Very reminiscent of that TV mini series back in 2000 “1001 Arabian Nights” where some of the most popular tales were shown as a backdrop to Scheherazade deciding to marry Prince despite his reputation of having already executed several brides already, surviving her 1st night by telling a tale & kept doing so night after night with some close calls when the Prince does almost executes her! Vanessa Mae even ended playing the Princess in the tale of Aladdin! Imagine living on tenderhooks for 1001 nights: that’s about 2 years & 9 months; incidentally the real actual tales are actually extremely sexually explicit a fact that a lot of people don’t realise as it’s watered down for a modern non Arabian/Ottoman audience!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> <snip> …incidentally the real actual tales are actually extremely sexually explicit a fact that a lot of people don’t realise as it’s watered down for a modern non Arabian/Ottoman audience!


I dimly recall reading some of the stories when I was a youngster and watching various pantomime performances.


----------



## Contused

No Doubt — You Can Do It


----------



## Amity Island

I'm listening to (again & again lol) Paul McCartney singing some of his most famous songs with James Corden. This for me, is the best video on youtube, absolutely inspiring and inspirational. 

Paul McCartney talking about the "power of music".


----------



## nonethewiser

This gem played on Sounds of the 70s before


----------



## Amity Island

nonethewiser said:


> This gem played on Sounds of the 70s before


Introduced by the original Mr Brexit "Deal or No Deal" Noel Edmunds!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Selecter — Three Minute Hero


----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — 12 Variations on 'Ah, vous dirais-je maman'


----------



## Contused

The Selecter — Too Much Pressure


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> W.A. Mozart — 12 Variations on 'Ah, vous dirais-je maman'


Have heard of this before, Mozart composed “Twinkle Twinkle Little Star” but, never actually heard it until now: didn’t know what to search for; youtube is all very well if you KNOW what you’re looking for & not so good if you don’t or, even know it exists! 

Quite intricate & some piano gymnastics required in places: amazing if it’s true he composed & played it at the age of 7?!!!

Loved that! Thanks for posting it! Two hands together saying “Thank You” emoji!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Have heard of this before, Mozart composed “Twinkle Twinkle Little Star” but, never actually heard it until now: didn’t know what to search for… <snip>


Oh dear, Lanny! I've absolutely forgotten how I was encouraged to search for it. Something I watched/listened to triggered a thought by suggesting Mozart composed these variations. I enjoyed these variations. Perhaps this link will help answer your questions: Wikipedia - Variation (music)

Later: I've just tried a different search and found this: Twelve Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" which I hope will help.


----------



## Contused

Fats Waller — Dinah


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — I Might Have Been Queen


----------



## Contused

UB40 — Cherry Oh Baby


----------



## Contused

Benny Goodman & Martha Tilton — And The Angels Sing


----------



## Contused

Tomaso Albinoni — Adagio


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld — 'Cause We've Ended As Lovers (Live at Ronnie Scott's)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


Beautiful! I've saved the link and shall revisit this gem.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Me And The Devil Blues


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Stratus


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Have You Ever Loved A Woman


----------



## Contused

The Dave Brubeck Quartet — Charles Matthew Hallelujah


----------



## Contused

Chuck Willis — C.C. Rider


----------



## Contused

The Dave Brubeck Quartet — Castilian Drums


----------



## Contused

Rory Gallagher & Taste — What's Going On (Live At The Isle Of Wight)


----------



## Gappy

On another forum we did the 30 day music challenge and kept going. As its apparently forgiveness week we posted relevant songs- so I've been listening to this


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — War Machine


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Time Is A Healer


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


I enjoyed the live show perhaps about 20 years ago.


----------



## Contused

Dizzy Gillespie — Oh! Lady Be Good


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Circle In The Round


----------



## Contused

The Yardbirds — Take It Easy Baby (Live)


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Number Of The Beast


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — Pretty Tied Up


----------



## Seabreeze

excellent Glastonbury replacement weekend


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Ditto

He needed to take that long jacket off the daft beggar. I feel like all the greats are gone. :'(


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


> excellent Glastonbury replacement weekend <snip>


Yes indeed. I enjoyed so much of the replays and found some new names to follow.


----------



## Contused

PJ Harvey — The Letter (Glastonbury 2004)


----------



## Contused

Franz Benda — Concerto for Flute in E Minor


----------



## Amity Island

Exquisite! A piece from a movie called On Chesil Beach. Violin played by Esther Yoo.


----------



## Contused

J.J. Cale & Eric Clapton — Danger


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Awesome


----------



## Seabreeze

Awesome


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thelonius Monk — Blue Monk


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Charles Mingus — What Is This Thing Called Love?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Albert King — Let's Have A Natural Ball


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Hells Bells


----------



## Contused

Rush — Best Intro - Ever!


----------



## Contused

Joe Bonamassa — Mountain Time


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Edge Of Darkness


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

B.B. King & Ray Charles — Sinner's Prayer


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Are You Ready


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Chinatown


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Singin' The Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Christian Sinding — Op.32 No.3 - 'Rustle of Spring'


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>



"Video unavailable
This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been closed."

Is it available elsewhere?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> "Video unavailable
> This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been closed."
> 
> Is it available elsewhere?


----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — Concerto No. 20 in D Minor - Rondo


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Amity Island

Released 10th Sept 1990.


----------



## Amity Island

Released 1985. Filmed in Whitby in North Yorkshire around St Mary's Church and Whitby Abbey up on the East Cliff.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Stick with it
In the Summertime


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jethro Tull — Minstrel In The Gallery


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Nirvana — Drain You


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Republica — Out Of The Darkness


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Blue flash

Oh dear this may not suit the above mood Chris Coco my go-to Alexa request at moment


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Blue flash said:


> Oh dear this may not suit the above mood Chris Coco my go-to Alexa request at moment


Vive la Difference! 
It's great to hear what members are listening to.
I have eclectic tastes (with a rock and blues core!) and it's great to broaden horizons


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Stevie Winwood — Voodoo Chile (Live from Madison Square Garden)


----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Perfect Strangers


----------



## Contused

The Levellers — Battle Of The Beanfield


----------



## Seabreeze

If you tolerate this then your children will be next will be next will be next will be neeeeexxt


----------



## Contused

The Wailers — Rastaman Vibration


----------



## Contused

UB40 — Homely Girl


----------



## Contused

The Nice — America


----------



## Contused

The Blues Brothers — B Movie Box Car Blues


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — High Voltage


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — La Stravaganza, 12 Violin Concertos Op.4


----------



## Contused

Willie and the Poor Boys — Saturday Night


----------



## Contused

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss — Gone Gone Gone


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Cardiacs — Is This The Life?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Why I Sing The Blues


----------



## Amity Island

Seabreeze said:


>


Seabreeze, you had a bit of an Angels thing going on with those songs.
Fly away, Little Angels, Fly away from here, Cowboys and Angels.


----------



## Amity Island

A version as good as the original.


----------



## Amity Island

With 51m views, a version perhaps better than the original?


----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos — Tell The Truth


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Beyoncé — Disappear


----------



## HenryBennett

My wife lecturing me about how the royal family has reinvented itself over the years, with special attention to the Victorian period <sigh> 

I’m developing a tin ear when I hear the intro: Anyone who’s studied history, as I have, will tell you....... yada yada yada

Don‘t get me wrong ... happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Heatseeker


----------



## Amity Island

I'm not a boy band follower, but this song by Harry Styles has some very meaningful lyrics.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Amity Island

At the moment it's more like "anywhere" (as long as it's in the UK!) lol


----------



## Martin9

This is Freeman from ‘When Rivers Meet’ a couple from Essex way, Grace & Aaron Bond playing Blues...


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Hopkins — Shotgun Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Pine Marten

Various Pink Floyd...


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Freewheel Burning


----------



## Contused

Rush — A Passage To Bangkok


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Emerald


----------



## Contused

Gustav Holst - The Planets — Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Seabreeze said:


>



I’ve very much been in a SRV mood of late


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Wearing The Inside Out


----------



## nonethewiser

Dont get much better than this


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Exciter


----------



## Contused

Laura Branigan — Gloria


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## martindt1606

The video is too modern but the track is brilliant Jimmy Page and the Rolling Stones recorded in 1974 but only just released.


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Wade In The Water


----------



## Ralph-YK




----------



## Ralph-YK




----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Let It Rain


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Mean Old Frisco


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Take That — Pray


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner & Rod Stewart — "Get Back" & "Hot Legs"


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Dazed And Confused


----------



## Pine Marten

Relaxing music & rain sounds, while gently steaming with curtains closed and the electric fan working overdrive... This is far, far, FAR too hot for me


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Ronnie Wood — Badge 2020 - A Tribute to Ginger Baker


----------



## Contused

Little Angels — Feels Like The World Has Come Undone


----------



## Contused

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark — Apollo XI


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — (When Things Go Wrong) It Hurts Me Too


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Beatles — Being For The Benefit Of Mr Kite


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jean-Michel Jarre — Révolutions


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Boots Of Spanish Leather


----------



## Uller

Rush....


----------



## Contused

Extreme — Hole Hearted


----------



## Uller

...and some Nephilim.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — So Excited


----------



## Contused

UB40 — Present Arms


----------



## Contused

Republica — Don't You Ever


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

you haven't lived until you've left a tube carriage at the next stop after a tramp got in at the previous one...


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

R.I.P. Julian Bream. A classical guitarist and lutenist who as a performer and developer of their repertories was a towering figure in the history of the instruments.

Julian Bream — Lute Music from the Royal Courts of Europe


----------



## Contused

Robert Palmer — Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor)


----------



## drfaustus




----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Purple Haze


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## drfaustus

Loving Kate’s new album!


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Painkiller


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Vangelis — State Of Independence


----------



## Pine Marten

YouTube compilation of Chet Baker...beautiful, sad, mellow...


----------



## Contused

Mr. B.B. King — I'm Gonna Move To The Outskirts Of Town


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — In 'n' Out


----------



## drfaustus




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ronnie Wood With His Wild Five — Johnny B. Goode feat. Imelda May


----------



## Contused

The Police — Message In A Bottle


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — The Rain Song


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Pine Marten

Smells like Teen Spirit in Latin... quite mad!


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Woman On My Mind


----------



## Contused

KC & The Sunshine Band — Get Down Tonight


----------



## Contused

Rush — Fly By Night


----------



## nonethewiser

Great accustic version of classic Proclaimers song


----------



## Contused

Willie And The Poor Boys — Saturday Night


----------



## Contused

Megadeath — High Speed Dirt


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Take That — Promises


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Charles Avison — Concerto Grosso no. 5


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Paul Simon — Graceland


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Contused

Rush — The Speed Of Love


----------



## Contused

Danielle de Niese — Il Barbiere Di Siviglia "Contro un cor che accende amore"


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Don't Believe A Word


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Only Love Can Break Your Heart


----------



## Contused

The Swinging Blue Jeans — THe Hippy Hippy Shake


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — Catfish Blues (Fishin' After Me)


----------



## Contused

Jamaican reggae pioneer Frederick Nathaniel "Toots" Hibbert has died at the age of 77. The legendary musician fronted the reggae and ska band Toots & the Maytals from the early 1960s. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Contused

Senior Citizen Plays Piano… Then Magic Occurs


----------



## Contused

Cream — SWALBR


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Simon & Garfunkel — Baby Driver


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Paul Robeson, Sonny Terry, Brownie McGhee — Hammer Song


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Only A Pawn In Their Game


----------



## Contused

Joe Bonamassa, Tommy Emmanuel & Josh Smith — Surprising Guitar Duel


----------



## Contused

Buddy Guy — Mustang Sally


----------



## Contused

Little Richard — Tutti Frutti


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## Contused

Julian Bream & John Williams — George Telemann, Polish Partita


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

UB40 — If It Happens Again


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Lay Your Hands On Me


----------



## Contused

Simple Minds  — Stand By Love


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy - Emerald (Remix)


----------



## Contused

Queen — Killer Queen


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Let's do some living after we die  
Wild horses couldn't drag me away 
Wild, wild horses we'll ride them some day


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Faith No More — Everything's Ruined


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Don't Think Twice, It's Alright


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Yellow Pearl


----------



## Contused

Mungo Jerry — In The Summertime


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Mr Tambourine Man


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ella Fitzgerald — How High The Moon


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Perfect Strangers


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — The Sun Goes Down


----------



## Contused

Primal Scream feat. Denise Johnson — Don't Fight, Feel It


----------



## Contused

The Black Crowes — Bad Luck Blue Eyes Goodbye


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## danielmg

Mac DeMarco - Moonlight on the River


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Deep Sea Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Like A Motorway


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Chieftains — 2


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Catfish Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## Contused

Manitas de Plata — Por el camino de Ronda


----------



## Contused

Manitas de Plata - Sangre Flamenco


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

LOUDER! LOOOOUDER!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

KISS — Lick It Up


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — Star 69


----------



## Ralph-YK

Dave Brubeck - Golden Brown (Loop Extended Mix)


----------



## Contused

U2 — All I Want Is You


----------



## Contused

Metallica — The Outlaw Torn


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — La Stravaganza, 12 Violin Concertos Op.4 (Full Album)


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Behind The Veil


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Echobelly — Call Me Names


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Black Crowes — Hotel Illness


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Tara — The Garten Mothers Lullabye


----------



## Minky

Love this track. It’s the one in the background as I knit or crochet. I’ve asked for this at my funeral as the curtains close on my coffin. Should raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## Minky

Wirralass said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love their version.


----------



## Minky

Wirralass said:


> I enjoy listening to this ~ its a great piece of music to help me unwind and relax


Brings to mind, sitting at my late parents’ house. Cup of instant coffee and a crumbly biscuit on a plate with pale green pattern. My Dad saying, ‘There’s Mr Kipling Apple Pies in the fridge. I only buy them for family coming.’ And in the fridge, we’d find a very opened packet beside his insulin.


----------



## Seabreeze

Minky said:


> Love their version.


Its very popular


----------



## Minky

1996. First ever brand new car. Renault Clio in Bright Red. Renault at the time had all sorts of free gifts over the next few months after buying. A CD with this as first track. Echo Beach was on there too, I remember. Walking on Sunshine is my family’s memory of Mum and her new car. 
They try and forget my foray into thumping Hed Kandy tracks when I exchanged the Clio for Suzuki Vitara Verdi.


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Crocodile Rock


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Run Like Hell


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Hey Joe


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — The Sun Goes Down


----------



## Minky




----------



## Contused

Rage Against The Machine — Wake Up


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains - ft. Ry Cooder — Lullaby For The Dead (with Moya Brennan)


----------



## Minky




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Black Stone Cherry — Maybe Someday


----------



## Gyles77

Right now listening to old songs. These are really entertainment and enjoyed me a lot.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Albert King — I'll Play The Blues For You


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Jodee




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Walkin'


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Meade Lux Lewis — Honky Tonk Train Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Further On Up The Road


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Shot In The Dark


----------



## Contused

Alice In Chains — I Stay Away


----------



## Docb

I don't listen much to music, usually opera, but tonight whilst doing a jigsaw I found on Youtube a Joan Baez concert, a BBC recording from 1964/5. Took me right back to when I first heard that magical voice - in 1964 - and what's more I knew most of the words to most of the songs, many of which I have not heard since those days.  For all of you who like the thrash and bash and over production of much modern music I suggest you try and find it and see what simplicity can do to your emotions.


----------



## Contused

Pandit Ravi Shankar — Raga Rasia


----------



## Contused

Joan Baez — Full concert 1965


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Desmond Dekker — Israelites


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Wind Cries Mary


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ludwig van Beethoven — Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Chieftains ft. Sinéad O'Connor — The Foggy Dew


----------



## Lanny

Haven’t posted on here in AGES but, just discovered a new Classical voice talent thanks to Classic FM!  a young Welsh lad, Cai Thomas singing The Blue Bird, one of the performances during tonight’s, 03/11/20, Classic FM Concert 8-10 pm slot:-






From his debut album, Seren March 2020 & WHAT a voice: haven’t been so moved by a vocal talent since Charlotte Church who’s also Welsh; I tried to like Charlotte’s pop career but, only bought her first album & didn’t really like it & she herself has said she can’t go back to singing Classical as she doesn’t have the vocal muscles anymore!


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Haven’t posted on here in AGES but, just discovered a new Classical voice talent thanks to Classic FM!  a young Welsh lad, Cai Thomas singing The Blue Bird…


A lovely voice indeed.


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Jimi Hendrix — All Along The Watchtower


Not my type of thing at all but, I DO know this from from the remake of Battlestar Galactica as the song that switched on 4 out of the final 5 cylons & featured quite heavily in the soundtrack of the final season; lyrics fitted REALLY well with the show!


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts VI-IX)


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Crossroads


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Pine Marten

Joe Cocker - this album, Mad Dogs & Englishmen, was always one of my favourites :


----------



## Contused

Machines of Loving Grace — Golgotha Tenement Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Early In The Morning


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Paulbreen

Bit of a blast from the past but skilfully done recently which I think only makes it more meaningful


----------



## Seabreeze

Bloodstream - Sheeran


----------



## Contused

The Prodigy — Breathe


----------



## Paulbreen

Contused said:


> The Prodigy — Breathe


Another fine choice


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Me And The Devil Blues


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Like A Motorway


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Wade In The Water


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Back In Black


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Paulbreen

A classic track done with style


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Don't Give Up (ft. Kate Bush)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joan Jett & The Blackhearts — I Love Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Talkin' The Blues


----------



## Contused

Black Sabbath — Paranoid (Alternative Lyrics)


----------



## Contused

Ella Fitzgerald — Conversation in Scat


----------



## Contused

Jon & Vangelis — State of Independence


----------



## Contused

Rush — Closer To The Heart


----------



## Contused

Metallica — No Remorse


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Pine Marten

I just love the sheer *noise* of this - wonderful!


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Are You Gonna Go My Way


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Coming Back To Life


----------



## Contused

Ella Fitzgerald - How High The Moon


----------



## Contused

Carl Philipp Stamitz — Flute Concerto in G Major


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Alessandro Scarlatti — Concerto in A minor for Alto Recorder


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Wonderful Tonight


----------



## Pine Marten

A very nice collection I found by accident on YouTube :


----------



## Contused

Anne-Sophie Mutter — Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — A Touch Of Evil


----------



## Contused

Aerosmith — Come Together


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Carl Philipp Stamitz — Flute Concerto in G Major


Loving this as I’m munching breakfast this morning! Another new one on me; love new discoveries! 

Thanks @Contused! 

Ooohh! Just hit a LOVELY bit about 8:30 minutes in & it’s SO good! Loving it!


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Anne-Sophie Mutter — Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor


One of my favourite concertos & most played on my iTunes library since I discovered it in the early days of Classic FM in the 90’s: heard the first movement on radio & then, bought the commissioned, by Classic FM, CD of the whole thing that was played by The Ulster Orchestra!


----------



## Lanny

Almost like listening to a new piece of music, in a way, as this is so much more energetically played compared to what I’ve listened to for the past 20+ years: it’s different; STILL prefer the recording I have though as I know it like the back of my hand I’ve heard it so often!


----------



## Contused

Sting — Epilogue (Nothing 'bout Me)


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Loving this as I’m munching breakfast this morning! Another new one on me; love new discoveries!
> 
> Thanks @Contused!
> 
> Ooohh! Just hit a LOVELY bit about 8:30 minutes in & it’s SO good! Loving it!


I first heard this piece back in the early 90's when I subscribed to a collection of classical, jazz and contemporary music CD's offered by the Sunday Times, amounting to perhaps 36 discs altogether. I added them to my jukebox and hear them at random as I listen through the day. Great entertainment!


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Space Boogie


----------



## Contused

Yehudi Menuhin — Violin Concerto in B Minor, Edward Elgar


----------



## Pine Marten

An Advent Carol Service from Clare College Cambridge :


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Rita Mae


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

George Shearing — Spookie Woogie


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Bad Love


----------



## Pine Marten

Lovely Canned Heat at Woodstock, 1969:


----------



## Contused

David Bowie — Starman


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Kiss — Crazy Crazy Nights


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Chinatown


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Five Levels of Für Elise


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Toots and the Maytals at Glastonbury


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## nonethewiser

Seabreeze said:


>


 
Classic song, guitar playing is top notch, has to be up there in all time top 10.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Electric Light Orchestra — Sweet Talkin' Woman


----------



## Contused

Soul Asylum — Homesick


----------



## Contused

All Saints — Lady Marmalade (1998 remix)


----------



## Contused

Republica — Out Of The Darkness


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Dolly Dagger


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Next Time You See Her


----------



## Contused

Cormac — Walking in the Air


----------



## Contused

Fats Waller — You Look Good To Me


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — No Good


----------



## Contused

Hawkwind — Master Of The Universe


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Eyesight To The Blind/Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad (Crossroads 2)


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Never Make Your Move Too Soon


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — Messiah


----------



## Contused

Jethro Tull — Minstrel In The Gallery


----------



## Contused

Julian Bream — Violin Sonata Fugue - J.S. Bach


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Tears In Heaven


----------



## Contused

Earl Hines and his Orchestra — The Jitney Man - vocals by Billy Eckstein


----------



## Contused

Guru Josh — The Wanderer


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Cowboy Song


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major BWV 1050


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor BWV 1008


----------



## Inamuddle

BC Camplight - I'm in a weird place now


----------



## Contused

Queen — Breakthru


----------



## Contused

Betty Wright — Clean Up Woman


----------



## Broomey

The Moons, Pocket Melodies. Excellent band, brilliant album.


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Oh, Had I A Golden Thread


----------



## Contused

Gerry And The Pacemakers — You'll Never Walk Alone






R.I.P. Gerry Marsden


----------



## Contused

Jimmy Dorsey And His Orchestra — All Of Me - with Helen O'Connell


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach - Concerto for three harpsichords in D minor BWV 1063


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Union Sundown


----------



## Contused

Jimmie Lunceford — Stratosphere


----------



## Contused

Celino Romero — La Paloma 1


----------



## Contused

Celino Romero — La Paloma 2


----------



## Contused

The Charlatans — The Only One I Know


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## daducky88

Here's a catchy number


----------



## Seabreeze

Bowie dedicates it to Marc


----------



## Seabreeze

..._Take the plan, spin it sideways_...


----------



## Seabreeze

There's a Starman waiting in the sky he'd like to come and meet us but he thinks he'd blow our minds...


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Ruby/London

Got to be the Mod father


----------



## Contused

Five Finger Death Punch — Lift Me Up


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

and Ziggy played gui-taaa-aaaaarrrrr


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Goodbye Pork Pie Hat/Brush With the Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Echo


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Dirty White Boy


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Cotton Club — Minnie The Moocher


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Take It Back


----------



## mikeydt1

radio 2 here and no laughing as the budgies seem to like it. sometimes i am sure they are trying to sing to the music.


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley — No Woman No Cry at The Lyceum


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Abacab


----------



## Contused

Mikhail Glinka — Russlan And Ludmilla - Overture


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — TV Dinners


----------



## Contused

Metallica — The Unforgiven


----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Firestarter (Empirion Mix)


----------



## Contused

Heinrich Schutz — Warum Toben Die Heiden


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Pale Movie


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — I Surrender


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Goodbye Pork Pie Hat/Brush With the Blues


----------



## Seabreeze

Accoustic


----------



## Seabreeze

2012


----------



## Contused

Manfred Mann — If You Gotta Go Go Now


----------



## Contused

Delaney & Bonnie with Eric Clapton — Things Get Better


----------



## Contused

Tori Amos — Sister Janet


----------



## Contused

Republica — Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Great variations


----------



## Contused

Jan Hammer — Crockett's Theme


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Darlene


----------



## Contused

The Animals — House Of The Rising Sun

Hilton Valentine, guitarist with the Animals, died on Friday aged 77. Eric Burdon paid tribute to Valentine, writing: "The opening opus of Rising Sun will never sound the same! You didn't just play it, you lived it! Heartbroken by the sudden news of Hilton's passing. We had great times together, Geordie lad. From North Shields to the entire world… Rock In Peace."


----------



## Contused

Rush — La Villa Strangiato


----------



## Contused

David Bowie — Under Pressure


----------



## Contused

Jonas Gwangwa — Kgomo


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley and The Wailers — Rastaman Vibration


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Accoustic


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Gladys Knight & The Pips — Midnight Train to Georgia


----------



## Contused

Cream — Live Cream - N.S.U.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jools Holland Hootenanny — Toots Hibbert - Pressure Drop


----------



## Ditto

This has been a fave since 1967 when I also had a photo of Martin Shaw on my bedroom wall, some things you never get bored with! There's a very long ad to start with...  :


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Anoushka Shankar — Ragas by Ravi Shankar


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Animals — I'm Crying


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Blues Brothers — James Brown - Church of the Triple Rock


----------



## Contused

Johann Michael Haydn — Magnificat


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Supremes co-founder and singer Mary Wilson dies aged 76.

Singer Beverley Knight tweeted, "Mary Wilson along with Florence Ballard and Diana Ross changed the game permanently. Hit after hit after hit, on regular rotation to this day. A Supreme Titan may have left us but that legacy will never be surpassed."






May she rest in peace.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Matchless

40 fingers


----------



## Contused

Roxette  — Soul Deep


----------



## Ditto

When we first got Sky back in the day Roxette were on MTV all the time! Otherwise I wouldn't have a clue who they were.

Sky came and gave all our street Sky for nothing and with movies too. It was great. They probably just wanted to get established in the early days.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> When we first got Sky back in the day Roxette were on MTV all the time! Otherwise I wouldn't have a clue who they were.
> 
> Sky came and gave all our street Sky for nothing and with movies too. It was great. They probably just wanted to get established in the early days.


That's brilliant!

Thin Lizzy — Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## Ditto

I can watch and listen over and over...


----------



## Contused

Manitas de Plata with Jose Reyes & Los Baliardos — Rumba


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Kashmir


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — Why


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Problem Child


----------



## Pine Marten

The Empress of the Blues, Bessie Smith :


----------



## Contused

Nina Simone — Here Comes The Sun


----------



## Pine Marten

Bit of a change now from the Blues, Pergolesi's Stabat Mater :


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Secret World


----------



## Contused

The Who — Squeezebox - feat. Pan's People


----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Oboe Concerto in F major, BWV1053


----------



## Contused

Ray Charles — What'd I Say


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones — Baby Please Don't Go


----------



## Amity Island

This song reminds me of the total freedom and the good times of the 80's. Playing out with friends from half the street all day until dusk (the only lockdowns seen in those days was from mum and dad lol).


----------



## Contused

Willie and the Poor Boys — Slippin' and Slidin'


----------



## SueEK

I put a spell on you.   Angelina Jordan


----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622


----------



## Paulbreen

A little Irish Ballad which is one of my favorites when relaxing


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Digging In The Dirt


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — Knockin' on Heaven's Door


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Change My Way


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — I Can't Be Satisfied


----------



## Contused

Jools Annual Hootenanny 2010 — Toots Hibbert - Monkey Man


----------



## Contused

Robert Plant — She Said


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — I Know That My Redeemer Liveth - feat. Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Contused

Roxette — Listen To Your Heart


----------



## Contused

Marianne Faithfull — As Tears Go By


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Urgent


----------



## Contused

Nubya Garcia — Source


----------



## Contused

Republica — Ready To Go


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Diabetic Frog said:


> Sisters of Mercy - This Corrosion on Planet Rock's request show with Murray J.


Hey now, hey now-na-now!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Mannish Boy


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — How Many More Times


----------



## Contused

Faryl Smith — River Of Light


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Scatterbrain


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Hummingbird


----------



## Contused

The Who — Substitute


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley & The Wailers — No Woman No Cry


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Metallica — Hero Of The Day


----------



## Contused

U2 — So Cruel


----------



## Contused

Heinrich Schutz — Warum Toben Die Heiden SWV23


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — I Better Go Now


----------



## Contused

Jools Annual Hootenanny 2010 — Toots Hibbert - Pressure Drop


----------



## Contused

The Notting Hillbillies — I Feel Like Going Home


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley — Waiting In Vain


----------



## Contused

Sade — The Sweetest Taboo


----------



## Contused

Manic Street Preachers — Everything Must Go


----------



## Contused

Jools Annual Hootenanny 2010 — Toots Hibbert - Funky Kingston


----------



## Contused

Elmore James — Dust My Broom


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Dave Brubeck Quartet — Charles Matthew Hallelujah


----------



## Contused

Smashing Pumpkins — Drown


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Scatterbrain


----------



## _Sophie_

Fantastic artist. Excellent live.


----------



## _Sophie_

Diabetic Frog said:


> Beth Hart is touring over here! @_Sophie_


Where is 'here' @Diabetic Frog?
She is amazing live, if that's your kind of music.


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — Steamy Windows (Live)


----------



## _Sophie_

Diabetic Frog said:


> View attachment 16442
> I've heard her on Planet Rock.


Saw her last February, so I tend to skip a year before I see her again. 
Shame, as Bath is my home town, it would have been good to see her there.


----------



## Contused

Celtic Legends — The Irish Washerwoman


----------



## _Sophie_

This morning's tunes are:
New Model Army - From Here


----------



## Contused

Tara - The Fairy Lady of Loch Laerne


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains — Boil The Breakfast Early


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Spozkins




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

John Mayall's Bluesbreakers — Have You Ever Loved A Woman?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Spozkins




----------



## Contused

Tara — Ballynure Ballad


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Trooper


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Marley and the Wailers — One Love


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Betty Boo — Mumbo Jumbo


----------



## Contused

Meat Loaf — Dead Ringer For Love


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — Confessin' The Blues


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Hail Caesar


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — Messiah - HWV 56


----------



## Contused

Phil Collins — Colours


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Another Brick In The Wall, Parts 1,2 & 3


----------



## Contused

J.J. Cale & Eric Clapton — After Midnight & Call Me The Breeze


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & The Immediate Allstars — West Coast Idea


----------



## Contused

Dave Brubeck Quartet — Camptown Races


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, BB King, Jimmie Vaughan — Rock Me Baby


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Grey Seal


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker, Carlos Santana and Etta James — Blues Boogie Jam


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joe Cocker — Another Mind Gone


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

...still shielding here but for others today is a celebration.


----------



## Contused

Alanis Morissette — You Learn


----------



## Contused

Aerosmith — Make It


----------



## mikeyB

It's Eric's birthday today.. 76 years old, and still alive, amazingly


----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — The Road To Hell (Part 2)


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — Love Will Never Do (Without You)


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Red House


----------



## Contused

Foreigner — Inside Information


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Ozzy Osbourne — Fire In The Sky


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Easter Oratorio, BWV 249


----------



## Contused

Suzi Quatro — Can the Can


----------



## Contused

iron Maiden — Running Free


----------



## Wirrallass

Butterfly ~ Bee Gees




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Roberta Flack ~ The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Paloma Faith ~ Only Love Can Hurt Like This




WL


----------



## Contused

Queen — Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Contused

Elaine Paige & Barbara Dickson — I Know Him So Well


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Heartlight


----------



## Contused

Ozzy Osbourne — No More Tears


----------



## Contused

The Chemical Brothers — Dig Your Own Hole


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Digging In The Dirt


----------



## Contused

Tara — Rigs Of The Time


----------



## Contused

Echobelly — Dark Therapy


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Freewheel Burning


----------



## Contused

Roberta Flack — The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos — Blues Power


----------



## Contused

Rush — Stick It Out


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Flight Of Icarus


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Scott Joplin — Maple Leaf Rag


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Filles De Kilimanjaro


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Sally Mae


----------



## Contused

Toots & The Maytals — Broadway Jungle


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Hell Hound On My Trail


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Shake For Me


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — Let's Dance


----------



## Contused

Steve Winwood — Valerie


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — Live From Madison Square Garden - Pearly Queen


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Hummingbird


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — Got Me Under Pressure


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Larry Carlton & Robben Ford — Just jamming together


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Two Minutes To Midnight


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Contused

Tomaso Albinoni — Oboe Concerto No. 2 in D Minor Op. 9


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — From Me To You


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Indigo


----------



## Contused

The Byrds and Bob Dylan — Turn Turn Turn & Mr Tambourine Man


----------



## Contused

The Police — Walking On The Moon


----------



## Contused

Mariah Carey — Honey (Def Club Mix)


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — Andromeda Liberata — Aria "Sovente Il Sole"


----------



## Wirrallass

MY SPECIAL PRAYER ~ Percy Sledge




It's such a long time since I posted on this thread that I had to rattle my brain how to post a song!!! Yeah, success!
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> MY SPECIAL PRAYER ~ Percy Sledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a long time since I posted on this thread that I had too rattle my brain how to post a song!!! Yeah, success!
> WL


Well done! A lovely piece.


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Concerto For Two Violins in D Minor, BWV 1043 - Sato & Deans


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — Messiah - He Shall Feed His Flock


----------



## Contused

UB40 — Bring Me Your Cup


----------



## Contused

Red Hot Chili Peppers — Give It Away


----------



## Contused

Rush — Circumstances


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


I've not heard this before Contused and I'm loving it.
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> I've not heard this before Contused and I'm loving it.
> WL


Oops! It was posted by Seabreeze and, you're quite right, it's another lovely piece.


----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong — Hello Dolly


----------



## Inka

Bjork - Army Of Me:


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Oops! It was posted by Seabreeze and, you're quite right, it's another lovely piece.


Haha! Sounds like your memory may almost be as bad as mine Contused!
WL


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Talkin' The Blues


----------



## Contused

Suede — Metal Mickey


----------



## Wirrallass

NO MATTER WHAT ~ Boyzone Stephen Gately RIP




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

CARA EMERALD ~ A Night Like This




Fabulous performer from the Netherlands. 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SOUND OF SILENCE ~ Wuauquikuno




A different version but pleasing to the ear imho
WL


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley: 40th anniversary of the music pioneer's death.

It is 40 years since legendary reggae singer Bob Marley died of cancer in Miami, aged 36, on 11 May 1981.

Bob Marley — No Woman No Cry


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley — One Love


----------



## Wirrallass

BOB MARLEY ~ Three Littles Birds




Just one of the many favourites of mine by the great man himself. What a legend.
WL


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley — Redemption Song


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley — Exodus


----------



## Contused

As Thu. 13 May is Ascension Day…

J.S. Bach — Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11


----------



## Contused

The Carpenters — We've Only Just Begun


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Don't Believe A Word


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — 4th Time Around


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Running On Faith (Unplugged)


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Rollin' Stone


----------



## Contused

César Franck — Panis Angelicus - Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — One Man's Meat


----------



## Contused

Roy Orbison — Running Scared


----------



## Contused

Eurythmics — Revival


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Abacab


----------



## Contused

"Little Walter" Jacobs — Juke


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — Music For The Royal Fireworks - La Paix (Largo alla siciliana)


----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks — Stand Back


----------



## Contused

The Animals — I'm Gonna Change The World


----------



## Gwynn

I am l8stening to Wdors organ  toccata from symphony no 5


----------



## Contused

Gwynn said:


> I am l8stening to Wdors organ  toccata from symphony no 5


Nice one!

Charles-Marie Widor — Toccata (from Symphony for Organ No. 5)


----------



## Grldtnr

Contused said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Charles-Marie Widor — Toccata (from Symphony for Organ No. 5)


The flower duet from 'Lakme' by Delibes,


----------



## Contused

Grldtnr said:


> The flower duet from 'Lakme' by Delibes,


Another lovely piece…

Léo Delibes — Lakmé - The Flower Duet


----------



## Contused

John Lennon — I'm Losing You


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Ballad Of Hollis Brown


----------



## Contused

Glen Campbell — Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## Grldtnr

II 


Contused said:


> Glen Campbell — Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## Grldtnr

Grldtnr said:


> II


Not listening ,but singing quite raucously along to 'The mayor of Bayswater daughter', it's very ,VERY ,coarse, but what else would you do after a few down the Rugby club? ( No carb rich beers were consumed, shorts only! Tho' they never stay on long at the club!)


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Ramble On


----------



## Wirrallass

Kid duo ~ You Raise Me Up




This is beautiful imo ~ hairs on my arms & goose bumps. Amazing voices for such young kids, obviously been voice trained.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

BUDDY HOLLY ~ Oh Boy




Nostalgic memories of my youth!
WL


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Circle In The Round


----------



## Contused

Skid Row — Piece Of Me


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jerry Lee Lewis — Great Balls Of Fire


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Rush — Show Don't Tell


----------



## Grldtnr

Been out for bike ride today, had an earworm of Petula Clark singing 'Downtown', which segued into A Dusty Springfield set, of her singing her classics, then that Tom Jones fella bust in, with his '60's stuff!

Wasn't a quiet ride☹️!


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Stevie Winwood — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Wirrallass

CLARENCE 'FROGMAN' HENRY ~ You Always Hurt the One you love 1961


----------



## Wirrallass

Erm.. apologies guys ~ This is for menopausal women!!! Hmm!




WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & J.J. Cale — Don't Cry Sister


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Vangelis — La Petite Fille De La Mer


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Vangelis — La Petite Fille De La Mer


Beautiful ~ I love Vangelis, thanks for sharing
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

VANGELIS ~ Conquest of Paradise




One of my favourites
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> Beautiful ~ I love Vangelis, thanks for sharing
> WL


Yes, he's produced some really great music and he's one of my easy-listening favourites.


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — A Day In The Life


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

KEISER CHIEFS ~ Ruby




WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Concerto For Three Harpsichords in D minor BWV 1063


----------



## Contused

Def Leppard — Rocket


----------



## Contused

Vangelis — Love Theme, Blade Runner


----------



## Wirrallass

JOHNNY REID ~ Dance With Me




WL


----------



## Contused

Rush — Cut To The Chase


----------



## Wirrallass

BELLAMY BROTHERS ~ If I Told You You Have a beautiful body




WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Charlie Byrd & Stan Getz — Samba De Uma Nota So


----------



## Wirrallass

GENADI TKACHENKO ~ Singing the sounds of the Earth and Mother Nature.




This guy is phenomenal imo
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

THE COMMITMENTS ~ Mustang Sally




WL


----------



## Contused

David Bowie — Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Price Of Love


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Rime of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## Andy HB

Strange what the Youtube algorithm threw at me this evening!


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> Strange what the Youtube algorithm threw at me this evening!


Hilarious Andy, very clever, I love it! Thanks for sharing 
WL


----------



## Contused

KISS — Tears Are Falling


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Promises


----------



## Wirrallass

MUMFORD & SONS ~ I Will Wait for You




WL


----------



## Yendor

Try this. Andy Kershaw plays some great stuff. There’s more to music in this world than the usual mainstream Fleetwood Mac, Zep etc. Think outside the box.
Try 








						Podcast 1 – 20th May 2021
					

Find out more about Andy Kershaw and his acclaimed autobiography 'No Off Switch'.




					andykershaw.co.uk


----------



## Contused

Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly — Family Man


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Mother


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley — Sun Is Shining


----------



## Seabreeze

Yendor said:


> Try this. Andy Kershaw plays some great stuff. There’s more to music in this world than the usual mainstream Fleetwood Mac, Zep etc. Think outside the box.
> Try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podcast 1 – 20th May 2021
> 
> 
> Find out more about Andy Kershaw and his acclaimed autobiography 'No Off Switch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andykershaw.co.uk


There's a box?! 
Nothing wrong with celebrating the greats.
There are some awesome eclectic tastes in here. 
The best thing about this thread is the diversity and uniqueness of many posts and the mainstream genres. All without judgement - just the joy of music.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — If I Had Possession Over Judgement Day


----------



## Ditto




----------



## Contused

Willie and the Poor Boys — Chicken Shack Boogie


----------



## Contused

David Lee Roth — 40 Below


----------



## Wirrallass

COLD PLAY ~ Higher Power




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


Loving this Seabreeze
WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

THE KILLERS & BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN ~ Dustland (Released 16 June 2021)




WL


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Moanin' For My Baby


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

JAMES ~ Nothing but love 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

COLDPLAY ~ Fix You




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

NAT KING COLE ~ When I Fall in Love




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

MARIANNE FAITHFUL ~ What Have They Done to the Rain




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ENYA ~ If I Could Be Where You Are




Tugs at the heartstrings!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

BEETHOVEN's Moonlight Senata




On that note I'm back to the land of nod! Night night!
WL


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Across The River


----------



## Contused

Jethro Tull — Broadsword


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Joaquín Rodrigo — Concierto de Aranjuez - Adagio.
Ft. John Williams


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

R.I.P Gary Moore, guitar solo…


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Firestarter (Empirion Mix)


----------



## Wirrallass

MUDDY WATERS ~ Louisana Blues




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


>


From where do you dig up all your music & songs Seabreeze?!   I  cant keep up with you!!! Haha! 
WL


----------



## Contused

Rush — Between Sun & Moon


----------



## Seabreeze

Wirralass said:


> From where do you dig up all your music & songs Seabreeze?!   I  cant keep up with you!!! Haha!
> WL


I move in mysterious ways! 

Eclectic tastes like your very good self Wirralass


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Nat "King" Cole — Too Young


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Free — Wishing Well


----------



## Contused

The Boo Radleys — Wake Up Boo!


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — Limbo


----------



## Seabreeze

Rhythm!
Been to a few of their shows


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Pearl Jam — Rearviewmirror


----------



## Contused

Suede — Pantomime Horse


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

ANDRE RIEU ~ I Have a Dream




WL


----------



## Contused

Paul Simon & Ladysmith Black Mambazo — Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes


----------



## Contused

Connie Francis — Everybody's Somebody's Fool


----------



## Contused

Def Leppard — Die Hard the Hunter


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Connie Francis — Everybody's Somebody's Fool


That's an oldie Contused! Takes me back...
WL


----------



## Contused

Wirralass said:


> That's an oldie Contused! Takes me back...
> WL


Me too!


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Screaming for Vengeance


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Jamie's Cryin'


----------



## Contused

Elvis Presley — Hound Dog


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Love Revolution


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Elin Fflur — Ar Lan Y Mor


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Beatles — I Feel Fine


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


----------



## nonethewiser

So many great songs, this one one of fav by Beatles


----------



## Contused

Enigma — The Eyes Of Truth, Gotterdammerung Mix


----------



## Contused

Testament — The Sermon


----------



## Contused

The Who — Pictures Of Lily


----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — La Stravaganza, 12 Violin Concertos, Opus 4 (Full Album)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Avenue


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bill Haley & His Comets — (We're Gonna) Rock Around The Clock


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## NotWorriedAtAll




----------



## NotWorriedAtAll




----------



## Contused

A Young Girl Suddenly Joins Jazz Stage And Plays Trumpet So Amazingly…


----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong and Friends — St. James Infirmary


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Honky Cat


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Little Eva — The Locomotion


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Sultans Of Swing


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Marley and the Wailers — Buffalo Soldier


----------



## Contused

Brenda Lee — I'm Sorry


----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong And The All Stars — Hello, Dolly!


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — One In A Million


----------



## Contused

The Dubliners & Paddy Reilly — The Fields of Athenry


----------



## Contused

Billie Eilish — Your Power


----------



## Contused

Jools Holland Hootenanny Ft. Toots Hibbert — Pressure Drop


----------



## Seabreeze

Bad Apples - Guns n Roses


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Who Do You Think You Are


----------



## Seabreeze

La Grange - ZZ Top


----------



## Gwynn

Dvorak symphony No 3.


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Signs Of Life


----------



## Contused

Björk — Big Time Sensuality


----------



## Seabreeze

Nazareth - Bad, bad boy, Moonlight eyes.


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Hear My Train A Comin'


----------



## Contused

Carl Philipp Stamitz — Flute Concerto in G Major, Op. 29


----------



## Contused

Marc Cohn — Walking in Memphis


----------



## Contused

Queen — Hammer To Fall - Live at Wembley '86


----------



## Inka

Mazzy Star - Into Dust:





.


----------



## Contused

Delaney & Bonnie & Friends with Eric Clapton on tour — I Don't Want to Discuss It (Live)


----------



## Seabreeze

Absurd - Guns'n'Roses 2021
Silkworms (Absurd) - Guns'n'roses 2001


----------



## Contused

Tara — The Devil's Song


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — Philadelphia


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — Concrete and Steel


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Seabreeze

Until I get you - Hanoi Rocks


----------



## Contused

Eagles — Hotel California


----------



## Barfly

Albatross  -  This is our favourite 1970's local Bournemouth band.  I have many other tracks by them.
http://www.terrykeyworth.co.uk/albatross.php

https://mega.nz/file/g9okFKjQ#wxeQtlgRwHMt8y22C2pZtp51R4Q5bCc2WNhGDD-SdGg


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — Scatterbrain


----------



## Contused

Golden Earring — Radar Love


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — I Want To Hold Your Hand


----------



## Barfly

What's with all the unavailable videos on here?  Including mine.....


----------



## Contused

Barfly said:


> What's with all the unavailable videos on here?  Including mine.....


Dunno, but I've found that if I right-click on the black rectangle and use the link contained therein, I can access the YouTube video.


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Mannish Boy


----------



## Contused

Samuel Barber — Adagio for Strings


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis — So What


----------



## Contused

Elvis Presley — Hound Dog


----------



## Contused

Dave Brubeck Quartet — Camptown Races


----------



## Contused

Nat "King" Cole — Send For Me


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Someone Saved My Life Tonight


----------



## Contused

Chuck Berry — Maybellene


----------



## Contused

Bread — Make It With You


----------



## Contused

Lindisfarne — Road To Kingdom Come


----------



## Contused

The Everly Brothers — Bird Dog


----------



## Contused

Bobbie Gentry — Ode to Billie Joe


----------



## Contused

Stevie Wonder — Blowin' In The Wind


----------



## Contused

Nine Inch Nails — Sin


----------



## Contused

Lindisfarne — Meet Me On The Corner


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Are You Experienced?


----------



## kevinr

I was listening to Rob Zombie Earlier on but I am listening to baby Metal now not one of my favourite rock groups but I was given the disc. I do listen a lot to Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Motorhead, AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Metallica I have just downloaded their Greatest Hits album it lasts 2 and a half hours. My all time Favourite Rock Band is Girlschool and Deep Purple if anybody wants to download free Rock music check out freemp3cloud.com they have some good stuff on it.


----------



## Contused

kevinr said:


> …if anybody wants to download free Rock music check out freemp3cloud.com they have some good stuff on it.


Thanks for the tip. I've saved the link in my favourites.


----------



## Contused

Genesis — No Reply At All


----------



## kevinr

Hi all. I have another passion for music I absolutely love Boogie Woogie Piano because when my father was alive he was a pianist and played 7 nights a week in a pub near to where lived. Everybody came to see my father play the piano and listen to him all his friends and fellow musicians always asked my father to play Albert Ammons Boogie Woogie Stomp and Boogie Woogie Blues plus other Piano music. I have got a recording on my phone of my father playing Boogie Woogie Stomp even now I still get upset and I wished he was still here. When I was a kid i at to sit and listen to my father playing the piano for two hours there was no playing outside for me. But I am glad that he made me do it because I am into music and they joy I get from listening to it.


----------



## kevinr

I missed the we out sorry


----------



## Contused

Megadeath — Psychotron


----------



## kevinr

I like to listen to the War Of The Worlds and Justin Haywards - Forever Autumn a brilliant piece of music


----------



## Contused

The Animals — We Gotta Get Outta This Place


----------



## kevinr

Excellent song Contused


----------



## Contused

Republica — Out Of The Darkness


----------



## Contused

Django Reinhardt — Sweet Georgia Brown


----------



## Contused

Ozzy Osbourne — Demon Alcohol


----------



## Contused

Rush — Distant Early Warning


----------



## Contused

Eva Cassidy — Autumn Leaves


----------



## Contused

Wade In The Water — Ramsey Lewis


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Burnin' Alive


----------



## Contused

Faith No More — War Pigs


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — On The Turning Away


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — If I Had Possession Over Judgement Day


----------



## Contused

Queen — Made In Heaven


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Further On Up The Road


----------



## Contused

Poison — Something to Believe In


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Someone Saved My Life Tonight


----------



## Contused

Helen Reddy — Delta Dawn


----------



## Contused

Ian Dury — Lonely Town


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Got To Get Better In A Little While


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — Yellow Submarine


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Running On Faith


----------



## Contused

Lynyrd Skynyrd — Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Contused

Midnight Oil — Dreamworld


----------



## Contused

Fats Domino — I Want To Walk You Home


----------



## Contused

J.J. Cale & Eric Clapton — Heads In Georgia


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Freedom


----------



## Contused

Please Mr. Postman — Carpenters


----------



## Contused

Lionel Richie — Hello


----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks — Angel


----------



## Contused

Londonbeat — No Woman No Cry


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — Nightswimming


----------



## Contused

Sade — No Ordinary Love


----------



## Contused

Rush — Finding My Way


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Thunderstruck


----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — The Road To Hell (Part Two)


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Skies On Fire


----------



## Contused

Carl Philipp Stamitz — Flute Concerto in G Major, Op. 29


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Pepe Aquiller  Perdóname


----------



## Contused

jeanettem1 said:


> Pepe Aquiller  Perdóname


Very pleasant.


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Cracklin Rosie


----------



## Contused

Neil Sedaka — Breakin' Up Is Hard To Do


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Contused said:


> Very pleasant.


Great voice! Vicente  Fernandez is my  favourite Ranchera


----------



## Contused

Status Quo — Rockin' All Over The World


----------



## MikeyBikey

Hurt by Johnny Cash. I cannot seem to get a working link but it's on YouTube.


----------



## Contused

MikeyBikey said:


> Hurt by Johnny Cash. I cannot seem to get a working link but it's on YouTube.


I don't know why these links no longer work, but I've found that if you copy the link (



) and then visit YouTube, paste the link into Search box, you can listen to the music. I've liked Johnny Cash's output for many years.


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Morning Has Broken


----------



## Contused

Billie Holiday — Stormy Weather


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Let It Rock


----------



## Contused

The Temptations — Ball of Confusion


----------



## Contused

Dorothy Moore — Misty Blue


----------



## Contused

Thelonius Monk — Bolivar Blues


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Stevie Winwood — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Runaway


----------



## MikeyBikey

Carly Jepsen - Run Away With Me


----------



## Contused

Count Basie — Topsy


----------



## Contused

Thelonious Monk — Blue Monk


----------



## Contused

Edwyn Collins — Out Of This World


----------



## Contused

Love/Hate — Wasted In America


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Sultans Of Swing


----------



## Contused

Nigel Kennedy — Antonio Vivaldi - The Four Seasons, Violin Concerto in G Minor, Op. 8 No. 2, RV 315
"Summer": I. Allegro non molto


----------



## Contused

Nigel Kennedy — Antonio Vivaldi - The Four Seasons, Violin Concerto in F Minor, Op. 8 No. 4, RV 297 "Winter": I. Allegro non molto


----------



## Seabreeze

Light my fire - The Doors


----------



## Seabreeze

Groovejet - If this ain't love, Spiller featuring Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## Contused

Hi @Seabreeze, it's good to see you back again.


----------



## Contused

Radiohead — Let Down


----------



## Seabreeze

Contused said:


> Hi @Seabreeze, it's good to see you back again.


Thanks Contused


----------



## Seabreeze

Burning down the house - Talking Heads


----------



## Seabreeze

On Broadway - George Benson, 12" version


----------



## Seabreeze

Pick up the pieces - Average White Band


----------



## Seabreeze

Girls got rythm - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Goldie — Still Life


----------



## MikeyBikey

Eagles - Life in the Fast Lane


----------



## Seabreeze

Army of me - Bjork


----------



## Seabreeze

A thousand kisses deep - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Seabreeze

Francesca Gagnon - Querer​


----------



## Glen More

Currently getting into the world of Jrock with bands like Scandal, Band-maid, Nemophila and Ningen Isu. Also listening to a young Mexican rock band called The Warning.


----------



## Gwynn

Dvorak symphony No 9, cos its on the radio


----------



## Contused

Giuseppe Verdi — Nabucco - Chorus of the Hebrew Slaves


----------



## Contused

Brian Eno — Trainspotting - Deep Blue Day


----------



## Contused

The Kinks — Apeman


----------



## Contused

The Shadows — Apache


----------



## Contused

Rush — Closer To The Heart


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Back Door Santa


----------



## Seabreeze

Paolo Conte - Via Con Me​


----------



## Contused

Nina Simone — My Baby Just Cares For Me


----------



## Seabreeze

I feel good, James Brown


----------



## MikeyBikey

Classic FM as the guy on the local radio station likes his own voice too much. He also starts singing on Saturday mornings which makes the cat run out the room. She is totslly unfazed by fireworks but this assault on the ears is too much!


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Lost In Hollywood


----------



## Contused

The Police — Too Much Information


----------



## Contused

Johann Sebastian Bach, Toccata in D minor, BWV 565


----------



## Contused

Bob Marley and the Wailers — Is This Love


----------



## Seabreeze

Rain - Uriah Heap


----------



## Norm1962

Listening to Boom Radio UK, some great music, I love the 60s, 70s ,some 80s.  Link for Boom is www.boomradiouk.com


----------



## MikeyBikey

Norm1962 said:


> Listening to Boom Radio UK, some great music, I love the 60s, 70s ,some 80s.  Link for Boom is www.boomradiouk.com



Unable to stream via any means - just errors!


----------



## Contused

Johnny Cash — Orange Blossom Special






(You may need to turn the volume down)


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Everybody's Talkin'


----------



## Contused

Rush — Distant Early Warning


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — Mother's Little Helper


----------



## starfish212

I’m listening to Nelly Furtado and Norah Jones, great songs, I enjoy their singing very much.  Also, at this time of the year with Christmas approaching, I like Westlife and the song Evergreen.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — The Sky Is Crying


----------



## starfish212

Thank you for your “like” Contused.  I’m going through your list of songs and I shall be busy listening to quite a few.


----------



## starfish212

Wirralass said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have that tune on a musical jewellery box. I love the song.


----------



## Contused

starfish212 said:


> Thank you for your “like” Contused.  I’m going through your list of songs and I shall be busy listening to quite a few.


You're welcome. You may find that I have a quite catholic taste in music, ranging from classical, through all types of jazz, into blues and pop. I hope you have great fun and enjoy exploring this thread.


----------



## Contused

Ray Charles with Mr. B.B. King — Sinner's Prayer


----------



## MikeyBikey

Hurt by Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band — Whatever Gets You Thru The Night


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## starfish212

starfish212 said:


> I’m listening to Nelly Furtado and Norah Jones, great songs, I enjoy their singing very much.  Also, at this time of the year with Christmas approaching, I like Westlife and the song Evergreen.


Thank you for the “like” Seabreeze.   A fellow fan.


----------



## Seabreeze

starfish212 said:


> Thank you for the “like” Seabreeze.   A fellow fan.



Like @Contused  I have an eclectic taste in music


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Johann Sebastian Bach — Cantata BWV 131: Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir


----------



## Contused

Alfie Boe — If I Loved You


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MikeyBikey

Rick Wakeman - Journey to the Centre of the Earth!


----------



## Contused

Extreme — Mutha (Don't Wanna Go To School Today)


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — In the Flesh?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Inamuddle




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Private Investigations


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Duellists


----------



## Contused

Rush — Hand Over Fist


----------



## Contused

Midnight Oil — Put Down That Weapon


----------



## MikeyBikey

Paint It Black by the Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Breathe


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

comfortably numb


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Harry James & His Orchestra — Music Makers


----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos — Roll It Over


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Essex

Trouble Every Day - She Drew The Gun
Zapa updated


----------



## Essex

Kae Tempest - People's Faces


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## MikeyBikey

The Roulettes - Long Cigarette


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

Love this lyric, brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze

I was there, brilliant night and great choice and cover of song


----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Essex

I was right up at the stage front left  still gives me goosebumps remembering the moment Thunderstruck kicks in
What a weekend!


----------



## Essex

What an album!


----------



## Seabreeze

Stepper - Miesha


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

Mid 80's Colchester post-punk past ...





Must go do the washing and hoovering


----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Dolores


----------



## Essex

Colchester again!
I saw them lots of times but was just 11 for this one and was very tribally punk so hadnt seen the light 
Gotta be one of their best too!


----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

acoustic


----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Essex

Seabreeze said:


>


Saw them at the Joiners Southampton. Tiny room and maybe 50 people!


----------



## Contused

Cream — Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

Such an inspiring little girl from Ippy!


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Steeler


----------



## Essex

Contused! (I learnt a new word today)
You are the only other person who has ever 'liked' one of my fave all time 'tunes', Sudden Sway - Let's evolve
I think its just indescribably good, weird, fantastic, funny, etc
but no one has ever agreed with me - I just get  faces


----------



## Contused

Essex said:


> Contused! (I learnt a new word today)
> You are the only other person who has ever 'liked' one of my fave all time 'tunes', Sudden Sway - Let's evolve
> I think its just indescribably good, weird, fantastic, funny, etc
> but no one has ever agreed with me - I just get  faces


No probs! It's good.


----------



## Essex

This was a great night


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

New from Graham Coxon


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

John was ginger


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze

Essex said:


> Saw them at the Joiners Southampton. Tiny room and maybe 50 people!


LUCKY!
Seen loads of bands, gigs, stadiums but not nearly as many as wanted to!


----------



## Seabreeze

Essex said:


> Contused! (I learnt a new word today)
> You are the only other person who has ever 'liked' one of my fave all time 'tunes', Sudden Sway - Let's evolve
> I think its just indescribably good, weird, fantastic, funny, etc
> but no one has ever agreed with me - I just get  faces


they're obviously not Pink Floyd fans!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jacques Loussier Trio — Prelude No. 1 in C Major


----------



## Contused

Lonnie Donegan — Rock Island Line


----------



## Essex

Contused said:


> Lonnie Donegan — Rock Island Line


Never realised he was british with such a nice accent  
That was my dad's thing as a teenager, Skiffle
Great stuff!
Another one I got from my Dad's faves


----------



## Essex

Contused said:


> Jacques Loussier Trio — Prelude No. 1 in C Major


This is so good!


----------



## Essex

Still listening to this stuff since this morning 
JACQUES LOUSSIER TRIO "Baroque favorites" (2001) (FULL ALBUM)​


----------



## Contused

Essex said:


> Still listening to this stuff since this morning
> JACQUES LOUSSIER TRIO "Baroque favorites" (2001) (FULL ALBUM)​


I've just started listening to this album - the best part of an hour's beautiful music. I shall save it with my Favourites. Thank you @Essex


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Let There Be Rock


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti — In the Light


----------



## Essex

Contused said:


> I've just started listening to this album - the best part of an hour's beautiful music. I shall save it with my Favourites. Thank you @Essex


No, Thank YOU! I had never heard of the JACQUES LOUSSIER TRIO till I saw your post and just let youtube carry on autoplay to come to that album


----------



## Essex

Contused said:


> AC/DC — Let There Be Rock


Seems Prince William listens to Thunderstruck of a Monday Morn'


----------



## Essex

She wrote it and plays everything
Just a superstar!
The last few seconds are the best bit


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Seabreeze

Star Wars: Imperial March x Carol of The Bells | TWO STEPS FROM HELL STYLE (Epic Christmas Music)​


----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Hush


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — The Boys Are Back In Town


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — End Of The Line


----------



## Contused

Joe Bonamassa — Dirt In My Pocket


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Aces High


----------



## Essex

Seabreeze said:


>


Nice!
(And I dont mean that in a Fast Show way  )
They have a spotify channel too


----------



## Essex

From my home town, Brightlingsea:


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

Madness — House Of Fun


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Sorting through the few remnants of my late fathers LPs, a very eclectic collection from opera and classical music, ballroom dancing era, through to pop.
he had several piles of LPs and they were sent to charity, I would love to have kept them or at least had a list so I could get them on digital.

Jupiter the bringer of jollity, just magical


----------



## Seabreeze

A new one!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

oh to hear my dad sing this (and others) again


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

John Miles — Music






(A Jarra marra who died recently. RIP)


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Are You Gonna Go My Way


----------



## Contused

The Almighty — Free n Easy


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — Messiah - Worthy Is the Lamb That Was Slain, Mormon Tabernacle Choir


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Come Talk To Me


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/secretagent


----------



## Essex

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/folkfwd


----------



## Essex

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/reggae
		

etc


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Remember


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Serial Thrilla


----------



## Contused

Jean-Michel Jarre — Equinoxe


----------



## Alan S

Not quite the jingle bells you know so well...


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Dolly Dagger


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — Mr. Bojangles


----------



## Contused

Massive Attack — Weather Storm


----------



## Contused

Ugly Kid Joe — Everything About You


----------



## Contused

Chick Webb — Clap Hands! Here Comes Charley!


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — Hummingbird


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Bloodstone


----------



## Contused

Cream — Outside Woman Blues


----------



## Lanny

I haven’t posted here in quite a while & just have to post this! 

I’m currently watching, iPlayer as I JUST missed the showing on BBC1, the legendary Pavarotti Concert at Hyde Park in London in 1991. Catch it on BBC iPlayer. 

At the height of his career a year after his ground breaking, made it into the mainstream pop culture & pop music charts, performance of “Nessun Dorma” at the 1990 World Cup Football in Italy. For a while in the 90’s he, along with the other 2 that together made up “The Three Tenors” Plácido Domingo & José Carreras, made opera top the pop charts as well as the classical charts. 

In this famous concert attended by the late Diana Princess of Wales, who got absolutely drenched like everybody else in the pouring rain, Luciano Pavarotti dedicated “Donna Non Vidi Mai," translated to “I Have Never Seen a Woman Like That,” to her when she put down her umbrella first to encourage the crowds to put theirs down so people at the back could see!  & Clapping emoji!

Aww! That was a WONDERFUL concert & it brings back the memories! 

Oops! It was on BBC 2 earlier & I JUST missed it when I swicthed on the telly around 2am. So, watching on iPlayer & only remembered to post this now!


----------



## Contused

Pearl Jam — rearviewmirror


----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Howlin' For My Darlin'


----------



## Contused

Betty Boo — Don't Know What To Do


----------



## Contused

The Stranglers — Something Better Change


----------



## Contused

U2 — Pride


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — River Of Tears


----------



## Essex

Scatterbrain Don't Call Me Dude​


----------



## Contused

Etta James — I'd Rather Go Blind


----------



## Essex

Messer Chups - Magneto​


----------



## Essex

Henry Mancini - Peter Gunn


----------



## Essex

Norah Jones - Sunrise​


----------



## Essex

The Victims - Television Addict​


----------



## Essex

Serious drinking - Winter's Over


----------



## Essex

Wraygunn - Kerosene Honey (live at Coliseu, Lisboa)​Portuguese!


----------



## Contused

Jethro Tull — Clasp


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Presence Of The Lord


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Gates Of Babylon


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — So Excited


----------



## Contused

Bomb The Bass — Dune Buggy Attack


----------



## Contused

Mike + The Mechanics — The Living Years


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — In Your Eyes


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Mr. B.B. King — Buzz Me


----------



## Seabreeze

and ziggy played guit-aaaa-aaarrr


----------



## starfish212

George Ezra was in concert on tv at New Year, just great (im sorry, no video,).  Listen to the man, one of my favourites…….


----------



## Contused

Guru Josh — Whose Law (Is It Anyway)


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Blood Of Eden


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

indeed


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck — You Never Know


----------



## Essex

Seabreeze said:


>


I was there


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

The Police — King Of Pain


----------



## Contused

G.F. Handel — Music for the Royal Fireworks - Overture


----------



## starfish212

Contused said:


> G.F. Handel — Music for the Royal Fireworks - Overture


----------



## Contused

Derek Smith Trio — Misty


----------



## Contused

Ella Fitzgerald — Tenderly


----------



## Contused

Rush — Working Man


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Can't Happen Here


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — So Tired


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Pete Johnson — Atomic Boogie


----------



## Contused

Arksun — Voyage Of Arksun


----------



## Seabreeze

RIP
saw him live great night

godammit Daddy you know I love you
but you've got a helluva to learn about rock and rolll


----------



## Seabreeze

Legends live on forever


----------



## Contused

R.I.P. indeed


Meat Loaf — I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Metallica — Welcome Home (Sanitarium)


----------



## Contused

Jimmy Yancey — State Street Special


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains Feat. Ry Cooder — San Campio (with Carlos Nunez)


----------



## Contused

Acker Bilk — Stranger On The Shore


----------



## Contused

Manitas de Plata - Por El Camino De Ronda


----------



## Contused

Joe Satriani — War


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## harbottle

The Zealot Gene - new album by Jethro Tull.


----------



## Contused

harbottle said:


> The Zealot Gene - new album by Jethro Tull.


I've found it on YouTube…


----------



## harbottle

That’s one track… I’m listening to the complete album.


----------



## Contused

harbottle said:


> That’s one track… I’m listening to the complete album.


So am I, as I'm reading and posting in this forum.


----------



## harbottle

Contused said:


> So am I, as I'm reading and posting in this forum.


I like it, some great tracks on it, but miss Martin Barre.

There was also a great new album by Big Big Train out today and I had a listen to Nick Mason's Fictitious Sport's in the car on the way to work.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Morrighan — Requiem


----------



## Contused

Big Big Train — Welcome To The Planet


----------



## Contused

Nick Mason — Fictitious Sports (Full Album)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Rush — A Farewell To Kings


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## zuludog

I'm recapturing my youth by listening to some prog rock with a distinctive style that was started by a couple of bands from Canterbury, hence that style is known as 'The Canterbury Scene'
It includes Soft Machine, Caravan, Hatfield and The North, Kevin Ayers, and others


----------



## zuludog

The Canterbury Scene is almost all male - here are some girls for you - Dea Matrona


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Shine On You Crazy Diamond I-IX


----------



## Contused

Rush — La Villa Strangiato


----------



## joner847

Saltwater - Chicane


----------



## Contused

Paw — Veronica


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Parisienne Walkways


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Mead "Lux" Lewis — Honky Tonk Train Blues


----------



## Brava210

The Stranglers - Rattus Norvegicus.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## harbottle

I saw The Utopia Strong on Friday night at the Tin in Coventry (Interesting venue in canal coal arches!). The band features Kavus Torabi (Cardiacs, Gong, etc.), Steve Davies (Snooker player) and Michael York (Coil.) They were marvellous and unique,


----------



## barrym

Wow, 50+ years ago, sat cross-legged on the floor of a small smoke filled venue (what was that smell?) that would have been just my thing.

I did listen/watch it and must say it was quite refreshing. Off to do a bit of searching, there seems to be quite a bit of internet noise around them.

Viva la difference!!


----------



## harbottle

Yes, they are pretty good and original, a mix of analogue synths and traditional instruments like guitars and pipes - Kavus is now the front man of Gong. I imagine that smell was quite common at their gigs back in the seventies!


----------



## Contused

Soul Asylum — Get On Out


----------



## Contused

Bedrock Feat. KYO — For What You Dream Of


----------



## harbottle

Marillion - FEAR. Their guitarist, Steve Rothery, is a diabetic and talks about his struggles with weight and diet on his blood.


----------



## Contused

The Cult — Love Removal Machine


----------



## starfish212

Contused said:


> Derek Smith Trio — Misty


I can recall some of the words to that tune ……


----------



## Essex

The Pink Fairies!


----------



## Essex

Do it!


----------



## Essex

Do it!


----------



## Essex

Let there be Rock!


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

Don't Wanna See You Cry


----------



## Essex

Amyl and the Sniffers - Some Mutts (Can't Be Muzzled)


----------



## Essex

Celibate Riffles - Darlinghurst Confidential


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Essex

The Chats AC/DC CD


----------



## Brava210

Now we are talkin.....


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex

I just told my fashion conscious Luso-Anglo daughter I was going for the look of the ginger guitarists in the Chats this summer - I already have the ginger hair, truckers 'tan', loads of them shirts - just need the white socks, sandals and shorts  
That got rid of her 





Actually all i have to do is swap the crocks for sandals


----------



## Essex

Resident Reptile - The Pink Fairies


----------



## harbottle

The Art Ensemble of Chicago - We Are On The Edge. A bit of avant-garde jazz.


----------



## Contused

B.B. King, Eric Clapton, Robert Cray & Jimmi Vaughn — The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

Essex said:


> I just told my fashion conscious Luso-Anglo daughter I was going for the look of the ginger guitarists in the Chats this summer - I already have the ginger hair, truckers 'tan', loads of them shirts - just need the white socks, sandals and shorts
> That got rid of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually all i have to do is swap the crocks for sandals


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Stone Free


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

J.J. Cale & Eric Clapton — After Midnight & Call Me The Breeze


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Jawbreaker


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Little Angels — Back Door Man


----------



## harbottle

I've been listening to a load of CDs/LPs over the weekend while writing:

Soft Machine - Live on Top Gear, 1969. Classic Jazz fusion.
Freddy's Nightmare's soundtrack - music from the old TV series, very eighties with synths and lots of metallic guitar riffs.
The Delvin Lamarr Organ trio - Cold as Weiss
Fish - The Last Straw (Live recording from his recent tour)
Andy Bell - Flicker (New album from the Ride guitarist/songwriter)
Black Country, New Road - Ants from up There
The Order of the 12 - Lore of the land (Folk-y acoustic music, similar to the Wicker Man soundtrack)
Modern Nature - Island of Noise
Kit Downes - Dreamlife of Debris (British modern jazz - quite avant in places)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton with J.J. Cale — Anyway The Wind Blows


----------



## Contused

Sheryl Crow & Eric Clapton, with Albert Lee & Vince Gill — Tulsa Time (Live, 2007)


----------



## Contused

Chris Buck — Guitar Solo from "Dreams to Remember"


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## janw

Currently listening to Alexa playing me music by the White Plains - which is, no doubt, giving my age away 
Not actually listened to these in years, but they popped in my head whilst wondering what I wanted to listen to, so here we go.

Update: Now I know why I haven't listened to them in years - back in the box they go!! Next ....


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & J.J. Cale — Call Me The Breeze


----------



## Contused

The Almighty — Free N' Easy


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Phil Collins, Jules Holland & others — Same Old Blues


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Bad Reputation (Live & Dangerous Outake)


----------



## Contused

Eric "Slowhand" Clapton — The Best Instrumental Guitar Ever


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Haydn — Toy Symphony


----------



## Pine Marten

Jacques Brel with his wonderful Ne Me Quitte Pas, which has me sobbing every time:


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Cocaine (Slowhand At 70 Live At The Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Mr. Cab Driver


----------



## harbottle

I've been listening to a lot of albums by Wishbone Ash today at work.


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Motet BWV 227 'Jesu, meine Freude' - Vocalconsort Berlin


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Rita Mae


----------



## Contused

Original Dixieland Jazz Band — Livery Stable Blues


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Motet BWV 225 'Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied'- Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Contused

B.B. King, Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Buddy Guy & Friends — Masters Of Blues


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Contused

Little Angels — Boneyard


----------



## Pine Marten

An 'unofficial remastered' vid of Nirvana's Nevermind (without the baby)


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Motet BWV 229 'Komm, Jesu, komm' - Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## harbottle

New Marillion album. An hour before it’s dark.


----------



## Contused

Original Dixieland Jazz Band — Tiger Rag


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Early in the Morning


----------



## Contused

Status Quo — Rocking All Over The World


----------



## Brava210

This is super classic


----------



## Pine Marten

An Icelandic band I discovered recently, Kaleo. The singer has a fabulous voice with a great range.


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Groaning The Blues


----------



## Contused

Boogie Woogie Queen Rocks The Public Piano


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton Blues Night — Royal Albert Hall - 03/02/1990


----------



## Essex

Brava210 said:


>


Spiral Scratch


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck Band 2007 with Tal Wilkenfeld's amazing solo


----------



## joner847

Prage Khan - Injected with a Poison...............a little early 90's rave to wake one up in the morning!!


----------



## Brava210




----------



## harbottle

Tangerine Dream - Raum, in anticipation on tonight's gig (With Steve Rothery from Marillion) in Coventry Cathedral.


----------



## Contused

Chris Buck — Beautiful guitar solo from 'Dreams To Remember'


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Purple Haze


----------



## harbottle

I picked up two records today, I've been listening to them:
Wishbone Ash - Twin Barrels Burning
Strawbs - Hero and Heroine.


----------



## Contused

A Little Girl Gives A Coin To A Street Musician And Gets The Best Surprise In Return…


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Essex

Alternative Video


----------



## Essex

Nutty Boys - still great - Love this lyric


----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Essex




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — River Of Tears


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Contused

Ozzy Osbourne — Demon Alcohol


----------



## Contused

Cream — Wheels of Fire - Spoonful (1968)


----------



## Contused

The Robert Cray Band — I Was Warned


----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos — Got to Get Better in a Little While


----------



## Contused

Jeff Beck, Tal Wilkenfeld — 'Cause We've Ended As Lovers


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & J.J. Cale — Danger


----------



## Contused

Trainspotting, Feat. Brian Eno — Deep Blue Day


----------



## Contused

Derek and the Dominos — Let It Rain


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — R.I.P. (Rock in Peace)


----------



## Contused

Blind Faith — Had To Cry Today


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Contused

Elton John — Grey Seal


----------



## Contused

Delaney & Bonnie, Feat. Eric Clapton & George Harrison — Poor Elijah


----------



## Contused

Elton John — Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting


----------



## Contused

The Yardbirds — For Your Love


----------



## Contused

Aretha Franklin — I Say A Little Prayer


----------



## Contused

John Mayall's Bluesbreakers with Eric Clapton — (They Call It) Stormy Monday


----------



## Contused

The Godmother of Rock’n’Roll – Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton with J.J. Cale — Any Way The Wind Blows


----------



## khskel




----------



## Contused

Ray Charles & Aretha Franklin — Georgia On My Mind & It Takes Two To Tango


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, Sheryl Crow, Vince Gill & Albert Lee — Tulsa Time


----------



## Contused

John Mayall, Buddy Guy, Junior Wells, Albert King, Etta James & Sippie Wallace — CC Rider


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Cocaine


----------



## Contused

Little Eva


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, The Allman Brothers Band — Why Has Love Got To Be So Sad


----------



## Contused

Helen Shapiro — You Don't Know


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, Johnny Winter, Hubert Sumlin — Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## Contused

Buddy Guy — Damn Right, I've Got the Blues


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Snake Drive


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Kashmir


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Sheryl Crow — Little Wing


----------



## Contused

Elton John & Kiki Dee — Don't Go Breaking My Heart


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Paul McCartney — While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, BWV 1 - Karl Richter (Cantata for the Feast of the Annunciation - 25 March 1725)


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210




----------



## Kreator




----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Sweet Little Angel (Live)


----------



## Contused

Mariah Carey — Breakdown


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — Gimme All Your Lovin'


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Welcome To The Machine


----------



## Contused

Rush — Time Stand Still


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Romeo And The Lonely Girl


----------



## Contused

Queen — Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Contused

Motörhead — Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Trooper


----------



## Essex

The Specials -B.L.M.


----------



## Essex

The Clash - Police and Thieves


----------



## Essex

WARSAW - Interzone


----------



## Essex

Modern English - Move in Light


----------



## Essex

Modern English - 16 Days


----------



## Essex

The March Violets - Snake Dance


----------



## Essex

The Sisters of Mercy - Adrenochrome


----------



## Essex

The Selecter - Too Much Pressure


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Dimples


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## harbottle

Today I have listened to:
Auri - Auri 2 (Folky stuff from scandinavia)
Katie Spencer - Weather Beaten
Pure Reason Revolution - Eupnia
Uriah Heep - Different World
Sun Ra Arkestra - Babylon live
The Art Ensemble of Chicago - Sirius Calling


----------



## Chris Hobson

In the car I normally listen to my eclectic spotify playlist on shuffle. Today I will be listening to the new Katie Spencer CD The Edge of the Land. I pre ordered it but it will be on general release in a week or two.

Question for Harbottle, how did you discover Katie Spencer? I have written about her on this forum in the past, was it down to me or did you find her somewhere else?


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


It's very good to see you back here.


----------



## Contused

Rush — La Villa Strangiato


----------



## harbottle

Chris Hobson said:


> In the car I normally listen to my eclectic spotify playlist on shuffle. Today I will be listening to the new Katie Spencer CD The Edge of the Land. I pre ordered it but it will be on general release in a week or two.
> 
> Question for Harbottle, how did you discover Katie Spencer? I have written about her on this forum in the past, was it down to me or did you find her somewhere else?



I saw you mention her and had a look on Apple music... I also have a hugely eclectic taste in music (Ranging from Avant garde jazz and drone stuff to pop, folk and all sorts of other strange stuff.)

I thought Weather Beaten was fantastic. I will probably get the vinyl!


----------



## Chris Hobson

I have eclectic tastes too. One of the things that I love about Spotify is that I can download all kinds of random stuff and see if I like it. I'm intrigued by Auri and have downloaded a few of their songs. Katie is definitely worth seeing live if any of the current tour venues are anywhere near you.


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Contused

Antonio Vivaldi — Four Seasons


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Boom Boom


----------



## Chris Hobson

If you like John Lee Hooker, Van Halen did a song in that style called Ice Cream Man.


----------



## Contused

Chris Hobson said:


> If you like John Lee Hooker, Van Halen did a song in that style called Ice Cream Man.


I've got it on my Brennan jukebox.


----------



## Contused

Klaus Schulze — Shoreless Two - Live in Poland


----------



## Contused

The Chieftains — If I Had Maggie In The Wood


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Circle In The Round


----------



## Contused

Saint Etienne — Like A Motorway (David Holmes)


----------



## Contused

Whitesnake — Rock an' Roll Angels


----------



## Contused

Bruce Springsteen — Streets Of Philadelphia


----------



## Contused

The Blues Brothers — Everybody Needs Somebody To Love


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Telegraph Road (Live Remix)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Hoochie Coochie Man


----------



## Contused

Manitas de Plata — Por El Camino De Ronda


----------



## Contused

Boogie Woogie…


----------



## Contused

Rush — The Trees


----------



## Contused

Rush — Closer To The Heart


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major - BWV 1050


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Little One


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — North Country Blues


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Outta Love Again


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Eruption


----------



## Chris Hobson

Edge of the land. Katie Spencer. Just wonderful.


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Victim Of Changes


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Massacre


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — How Many More Times


----------



## Contused

Mariah Carey — Babydoll


----------



## Contused

Leftfield — Original


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — The Number Of The Beast


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — Chains And Things


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Lay, Lady, Lay


----------



## Contused

Rush — Red Sector A


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Diamonds And Rust


----------



## Contused

Gary Moore — Too Tired


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — What's Next To The Moon


----------



## harbottle

Just been listening to Hawkind - Levitation on blue vinyl. Found yesterday in a record shop.
Now a Procol Harum's A Salty Dog, a find in a record shop yesterday for 2 pounds.
Next up: Caravan - Cunnint Stunts. (Another vinyl I bough yesterday)


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Fly On The Wall


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Hannah DUK

I have to admit, I've been listening to Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band by the Beatles! I remember watching the cartoon Yellow Submarine as a child and the blue meanies being very scary! I watched it again recently and even at 23, I'm still petrified!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Rock & Roll on Ace Cafe Radio! 

Can't imagine as a 70 yo amputee I will ever rock up on Triton cafe racer again. But a Harley based trike would be ultra cool!


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — When The Levee Breaks


----------



## Contused

Erik Satie — Gymnopédie No. 2


----------



## Contused

Little Esther — Wedding Boogie


----------



## MikeyBikey

The Snow Goose by Camel. Saw it live shortly after it was released. It does start very quietly so don't think something is wrong!


----------



## Contused

Rush — Distant Early Warning


----------



## Contused

Elvis Presley — Hound Dog


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Let There Be Rock


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — Crush With Eyeliner


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — All You Need Is Love


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — How Blue Can You Get


----------



## Contused

The Robert Cray Band — Our Last Time


----------



## Contused

Rush — What You're Doing (Live)


----------



## Contused

Cotton Club — Minnie The Moocher


----------



## Contused

Edwyn Collins — Out Of This World


----------



## harbottle

The Tangent - Songs from the Hard Shoulder. Excellent modern prog rock.


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Calypso

Depeche Mode Enjoy the silence


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Celebration Day


----------



## Calypso

Play Dead  Bjork


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — It Ain't Over 'Til It's Over


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — Wild Horses


----------



## Calypso

Marvin Gaye what’s going on


----------



## Calypso

Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons      The Night.


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — In The Evening


----------



## Calypso

John Newman - Love Me Again


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — It Hurts Me Too


----------



## Calypso

Jamiroquai- Space Cowboy


----------



## Calypso

David Bowie- Starman


----------



## Calypso

Maxi Priest- Close To You


----------



## Contused

The Smashing Pumpkins — To Forgive


----------



## Calypso

Plan B- She Said


----------



## Calypso

Louis Armstrong- What A Wonderful World


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Wasting Love


----------



## Calypso

Manic Street Preachers- A Design For Life


----------



## Contused

Stevie Nicks — Stand Back


----------



## Calypso

Manic Street Preachers-Motorcycle Emptiness


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Wilbury Twist


----------



## Calypso

America- Horse with no name


----------



## Calypso

The Eagle- Hotel California


----------



## Contused

Chuck Berry — Maybellene


----------



## Calypso

Pat Benatar- Love Is A Battlefield


----------



## Contused

Kate Bush — Running Up That Hill


----------



## Calypso

Amy Winehouse-Back To Black


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Little Wing


----------



## Calypso

Level 42- Something About You


----------



## Calypso

Madcon-Beggin


----------



## Contused

Toots Hibbert — Monkey Man


----------



## Jao41

So caught up - The Teskey Brothers


----------



## Contused

Jan Hammer — Crockett's Theme


----------



## Calypso

Imagine Dragons- Natural


----------



## Calypso

Imagine Dragons -Believer


----------



## Contused

With A Song In My Heart — Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Calypso

Dinah Washington-Mad About The Boy


----------



## Calypso

Boney M-Sunny


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Stargazer


----------



## Calypso

Dusty Springfield-Nothing Has Been Proved


----------



## Contused

Big Mama Thornton — Hound Dog


----------



## Calypso

Incognito Ft. Joscelyn Brown- Always there


----------



## Contused

Gerry Rafferty — Waiting for the Day


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Night Crawler


----------



## Calypso

Kate Bush- Babushka


----------



## Contused

Frank Sinatra — Strangers In The Night


----------



## Calypso

Pet Shop Boys-What Have I Done To Deserve This


----------



## Calypso

Incognito- Don’t You Worry ‘Bout A Thing


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — I Gotta Move Out Of This Neighborhood


----------



## Contused

Metallica — And Justice For All


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — In These Arms


----------



## Contused

Louis Armstrong — St. James Infirmary


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush — Don't Give Up


----------



## Contused

Andy Kirk — Wednesday Night Hop


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Stevie Winwood — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — Daytona


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Jimmy Page — Freight Loader


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — No Reason To Cry


----------



## Contused

David Bowie — The Jean Genie


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — What Do You Want From Me


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Vonetta


----------



## Contused

The Police — De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da


----------



## Contused

Jacques Loussier Trio — J.S. Bach - Prelude No. 1 in C Major


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## Contused

Jan & Dean — Surf City


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Come On In My Kitchen


----------



## Contused

Europe — Rock the Night


----------



## Contused

B.B. King — Paying The Cost To Be The Boss


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Turn It On Again


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Wearing The Inside Out


----------



## Contused

François Couperin — La Sultane


----------



## Contused

John Denver — Annie's Song


----------



## Contused

Steve Winwood — Valerie


----------



## Contused

Mr B.B. King — You're On Top


----------



## Contused

James Taylor — You've Got A Friend


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — You Could Be Mine


----------



## Contused

The Pointer Sisters — Neutron Dance


----------



## Contused

Mr. B.B. King — Hold On (I Feel Our Love Is Changing)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Promises


----------



## Contused

Miles Davis Quintet — Circle


----------



## Contused

Murray Head — One Night In Bangkok


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Elton John & Kiki Dee — Don't Go Breaking My Heart


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix Experience — Stone Free


----------



## Veda DUK

Sing Sing Sing - By Benny Goodman. I played it loads as a kid and now it's my hype song


----------



## Barrowman

Suddenly I'm into Boogie Woogie, this video is Dr K and Ladyva playing together in a London train station.


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Come Talk To Me


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Claude Debussy — Jardins Sous La Pluie


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Toughest Street In Town


----------



## Contused

Django Reinhardt — I Got Rhythm


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton - Just One Night — *If I Don't Be There By Morning*


----------



## Contused

Adamski — The Space Jungle


----------



## harbottle

Some Italian progressive/symphonic rock from the 70s - Concerto Gross by the New Trolls.


----------



## Contused

Dexter Gordon — Settin' The Pace


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — I Asked For Water (She Gave Me Gasoline)


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Bad Reputation


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Hearts Breaking Even


----------



## Chris Hobson

Axis of Awesome, brilliant satire on boy bands.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Guitar genius Katie Spencer, this is just sublime.


----------



## Seabreeze

Chris Hobson said:


> Axis of Awesome, brilliant satire on boy bands.



  Brilliant

Seen this?


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

W.A. Mozart — Horn Concerto No. 4


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — Hear My Train Comin' (Acoustic)


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Watch Out For Lucy


----------



## Contused

The Cult — Resurrection Joe


----------



## Contused

Massive Attack — Spying Glass


----------



## Contused

Jimmy Reed — Boogie In The Dark


----------



## Contused

"Danket, danket dem Herrn" (Thank the Lord) is a Christian hymn in German.


----------



## john e

https://www.youtube.com/c/YellowBrickCinema


----------



## Contused

B.B. King Jams with Slash and Others — Live at the Royal Albert Hall 2011


----------



## Contused

Curtis Mayfield — New World Order


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Nightmare


----------



## Contused

Extreme — More Than Words


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Corinna Corinna


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## StevieBhoy

The Liminanas.

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lAjnS7nGKYre6wVCb_TBDpzgZzqChpu5c


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — As Tears Go By


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Powerslave (Live)


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Alice In Chains — Them Bones


----------



## Contused

Terence Trent D'Arby — Baby Let Me Share My Love


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Lanny

I haven’t posted on here in quite a while!

I’m currently in the “trying to distract myself” stage of grief as I got the news on Monday that my dad in HK has had a bad fall, unconscious, in a coma & the family are flying back to see him before he passes!

I made the hard choice of not going as I’ve experienced on my deathbed journey for mum in 2015 the cold temperatures that high up on the plane is very painful for my neuropathy! I wasn’t diagnosed until 2017 but, realised afterwards I already had it in 2015 on the planes there & back also, less severely that whole summer with the constant air conditioning to make the heat bearable: my legs were numb with cold that summer; return flight was the most painful plane journey I’ve ever had in my life!

I was in shock these last few days & starting to come out of it now & in the “distraction” phase: after losing mum in 2015 & my sister in 2018 I understand better how I, in italics, deal with grief; it’s not such a big shock this time & it’s faster & easier going through the stages, I hope, until I can cry, heal & accept! I was stuck in the anger phase not being to cry for a long time with mum: not reached the anger phase yet this time; but, dad is still here & it’ll hit me later!

While my family are dropping everything to arrange flights etc. I’m trying to distract myself!

I’ve tried posting songs, & music, from the Chinese dramas I watch before on this thread to a lukewarm reception, at best!

I’m trying again to post a VERY different video of the traditional English folk song of “Greensleeves” from China’s flagship drama shown in 2019, filtered through & now a massive hit globally outside China, “Arsenal Military Academy” marking the 70th anniversary of the PROC. All Chinese dramas are censored & this one was the most severe censorship I’ve ever seen given the subject matters: the army, politics, patriotism & cross dressing!

“Greensleeves” the tune played on the gramophone when they danced to it:-






And the love Ballard duet sung by the female & male leading actors “Enter a Dream”:-






None the less: when chemistry works; it still shows through any censorship! There’s not one single scene of a kiss & it’s almost all comedy but, the on screen chemistry between the two is incredible!

Marilyn Monroe did it through Hollywood’s censorship era before age certificates came into being!


----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Sun And Steel


----------



## Seabreeze

Lanny said:


> I haven’t posted on here in quite a while!
> 
> I’m currently in the “trying to distract myself” stage of grief as I got the news on Monday that my dad in HK has had a bad fall, unconscious, in a coma & the family are flying back to see him before he passes!
> 
> I made the hard choice of not going as I’ve experienced on my deathbed journey for mum in 2015 the cold temperatures that high up on the plane is very painful for my neuropathy! I wasn’t diagnosed until 2017 but, realised afterwards I already had it in 2015 on the planes there & back also, less severely that whole summer with the constant air conditioning to make the heat bearable: my legs were numb with cold that summer; return flight was the most painful plane journey I’ve ever had in my life!
> 
> I was in shock these last few days & starting to come out of it now & in the “distraction” phase: after losing mum in 2015 & my sister in 2018 I understand better how I, in italics, deal with grief; it’s not such a big shock this time & it’s faster & easier going through the stages, I hope, until I can cry, heal & accept! I was stuck in the anger phase not being to cry for a long time with mum: not reached the anger phase yet this time; but, dad is still here & it’ll hit me later!
> 
> While my family are dropping everything to arrange flights etc. I’m trying to distract myself!
> 
> I’ve tried posting songs, & music, from the Chinese dramas I watch before on this thread to a lukewarm reception, at best!
> 
> I’m trying again to post a VERY different video of the traditional English folk song of “Greensleeves” from China’s flagship drama shown in 2019, filtered through & now a massive hit globally outside China, “Arsenal Military Academy” marking the 70th anniversary of the PROC. All Chinese dramas are censored & this one was the most severe censorship I’ve ever seen given the subject matters: the army, politics, patriotism & cross dressing!
> 
> “Greensleeves” the tune played on the gramophone when they danced to it:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the love Ballard duet sung by the female & male leading actors “Enter a Dream”:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None the less: when chemistry works; it still shows through any censorship! There’s not one single scene of a kiss & it’s almost all comedy but, the on screen chemistry between the two is incredible!
> 
> Marilyn Monroe did it through Hollywood’s censorship era before age certificates came into being!


Lanny 
Sorry to hear about your father and that you are unable to travel. 
Grief takes its own form.


----------



## Contused

Cream — Anyone For Tennis


----------



## Contused

Mr. B.B. King  — All Over Again


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Cream — Tales Of Brave Ulysses


----------



## Contused

Lynyrd Skynyrd — Workin'


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Wild One


----------



## Contused

The Animals — Bring It On Home To Me


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Spellbound


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Robert Plant — S S S & Q


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Don't Give Up (Ft. Kate Bush)


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — Brown Sugar


----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Last Night


----------



## Contused

Arrested Development — Give A Man A Fish


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Corinna Corinna


----------



## Contused

The Police — So Lonely


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — Star 69


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Rainbow — Stargazer


----------



## Contused

Caroldene — Time Is A Healer


----------



## Contused

W. A. Mozart — Piano Concerto No. 24


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Queen — The Show Must Go On


----------



## Contused

Manic Street Preachers — Further Away


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — Civil War


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze

hmmmm


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Eyesight to the Blind/Why Does Love Got to Be So Sad?


----------



## Contused

Take That — How Deep Is Your Love


----------



## Contused

Peter Gabriel — Sledgehammer


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Willie And The Hand Jive


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

The Traveling Wilburys — Where Were You Last Night


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — Wild Horses


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Mr. Tambourine Man


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Never Get Out Of These Blues Alive


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowlands


----------



## Contused

Manitas de Plata — Por el Camino de Ronda


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll


----------



## Contused

Sting — They Dance Alone


----------



## Contused

Alice In Chains — Nutshell


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — When The Ship Comes In


----------



## Contused

Little Angels — I Ain't Gonna Cry


----------



## harbottle

A lot of new releases today, so I've have been listening to:

The Unthanks - Sorrows Away
Brian Eno - foreverandmore
David Longdon - Door One (Singer from Big Big Train who sadly died last year.)
CAN - live in Cuxhaven

Also picked up some reissues for 'Album Day':

Damned Damned Damned - the Damned
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Led Zeppelin — Heartbreaker


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Big Jack


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Hey Joe


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Same Old Blues


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

U2 — MLK


----------



## Contused

Aerosmith — Crazy


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — Well All Right


----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Smoke On The Water


----------



## Contused

The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Voodoo Chile


----------



## Contused

Take That — Babe


----------



## Contused

Lenny Kravitz — Are You Gonna Go My Way


----------



## Contused

Bruce Springsteen — Atlantic City


----------



## Contused

Soundgarden — Head Down


----------



## Contused

Big Maybelle — That's A Pretty Good Love


----------



## Contused

The Levellers — Liberty Song


----------



## Contused

The Rolling Stones — The Last Time


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Thebearcametoo

Black Pumas - Oct 33


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Transylvania


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Champagne And Reefer


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Smile


----------



## Contused

Robert Miles — Children (Guitar Mix)


----------



## Contused

Kiss — Strutter


----------



## Contused

Jimi Hendrix — In From The Storm


----------



## Contused

Nikita Warren — I Need You (Nush Club Vocal Mix)


----------



## Contused

Muddy Waters — Mannish Boy


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Beautiful Girls


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Ticket To Heaven


----------



## Contused

James P Johnson — Improvisation On Pine Top's Boogie Woogie


----------



## Contused

AC/DC — Mistress For Christmas


----------



## Seabreeze

At the going down of the sun, and in the morning
We will remember them


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Looking for Someone


----------



## Contused

J.S. Bach — Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major BWV 1048


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Howlin' Wolf — Tell Me


----------



## Contused

Mr. B.B. King — Sweet Little Angel


----------



## Contused

Neil Diamond — On The Roof


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## harbottle

I'm about to go out and see Wishbone Ash play live. Will be listening to them on the way!


----------



## Contused

Pearl Jam — Go


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Man Of Peace


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — She's Leaving Home


----------



## harbottle

I just got back from seeing French guitarist Richard Pinhas playing in a small record shop in Coventry, supported by a local band called Attrition (Electronic/Goth/Industrial)

Pinhas was a leading member of the French avant garde music scene in the 1970s and was in a band called Heldon. His playing is a bit like Robert Fripp's in that it features a lot of feedback loops and trickery.

Great stuff, not definitely not everyone's cup of tea. He was accompanied by a Heldon band member who played accordions and synths.


----------



## Contused

Mr. B.B. King — Blind Love


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Iron Maiden — Another Life


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Love Don't Love Nobody


----------



## Contused

Lesley Garrett — The Flower Duet


----------



## Contused

Fleetwood Mac — Beautiful Child


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Luciano Pavarotti — "Nessun Dorma" from Turandot


----------



## Contused

The Verve — Slide Away


----------



## Amity Island




----------



## Contused

AC/DC — High Voltage


----------



## Contused

The Beatles — A Day In The Life


----------



## Contused

The Police — Bombs Away


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — What's Love Got To Do With It (Live)


----------



## Contused

Bob Dylan — Obviously 5 Believers


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Billie Holiday — Autumn In New York


----------



## Contused

John Lee Hooker — Boom Boom


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood — No Face No Name No Number


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — What's The Frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## Contused

Guns N' Roses — You Could Be Mine


----------



## Contused

R.E.M. — Tongue


----------



## Contused

Pink Floyd — Comfortably Numb


----------



## Contused

Eric Clapton — Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## Contused

Tina Turner — Private Dancer


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Telegraph Road


----------



## Contused

Johnny Cash — Cocaine Blues


----------



## Contused

Chris Rea — The Road To Hell Part 1


----------



## MikeyBikey

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells, on vinyl!


----------



## Contused

Rush —  Middletown Dreams


----------



## Contused

Judas Priest — Heading Out to the Highway


----------



## MikeyBikey

Terry by Twinkle


----------



## MikeyBikey

Leader of the Pack by the Shangri-Las






Goodness knows why the guy is riding a naff Honda instead of a Bonnie or Gold Star!


----------



## MikeyBikey

"You Want It Darker by Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Yellowman & Peter Metro — The Girl Is Mine


----------



## Contused

Stevie Wonder — For Once In My Life


----------



## Contused

Prodigy — Narayan


----------



## Contused

Derek And The Dominos — Nobody Knows You When You're Down And Out


----------



## Contused

Hello, Dolly! — Louis Armstrong And The All Stars


----------



## Contused

Portishead — Roads


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Jailbreak


----------



## Chris Hobson

Having committed myself to practicing my piano more, I put together a Spotify playlist entitled "Keys" to try and inspire myself. Along with my favorite classical keyboard pieces I've included some piano and keyboard based pop songs.

Enola Gay.                          OMD.
SOS.                                    ABBA.
I Just Can't Get enough.  Depeche Mode.
The Way It is.                     Bruce Hornsby.
I Don't Like Mondays.       Boomtown Rats.
Life On Mars.                     David Bowie.
Piano Man.                         Billy Joel.
Bridge Over Troubled Water.
                                        Simon & Garfunkel.
Morning Has Broken.        Cat Stevens.
The Model.                        Kraftwerk.
Are Friends Electric.        Gary Newman.
Fanfare For The Common Man.          ELP.
Out Of My League.           Steven Speaks.
Son Of My Father.            Chicory Tip.


----------



## Contused

Cream — Spoonful


----------



## Contused

Phil Collins — That's Just The Way It Is


----------



## Contused

Alice In Chains — Rain When I Die


----------



## Contused

Bon Jovi — Let It Rock


----------



## Contused

ZZ Top — I Got The Six


----------



## Contused

Thin Lizzy — Boogie Woogie Dance


----------



## Contused

Genesis — Invisible Touch


----------



## Contused

U2 — Until The End Of The World


----------



## Contused

Rush — Closer To The Heart


----------



## MikeyBikey

Hurt by Johnny Cash!


----------



## Contused

Sensible Shoes — David Lee Roth


----------



## Contused

Janet Jackson — State Of The World


----------



## Contused

Van Halen — Light Up The Sky


----------



## Contused

W. A. Mozart — Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466


----------



## MikeyBikey

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## pace

Big Log. Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

Faith No More — From Out Of Nowhere


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Genesis - Another Record


----------



## Contused

Seabreeze said:


>


Welcome back!


----------



## Contused

Dire Straits — Walk Of Life


----------



## Contused

Alice Cooper — Poison


----------



## Contused

Cream — Sleepy Time Time


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Contused

Mr B. B. King — The Thrill Is Gone


----------

